# Naruto 671 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Mar 26, 2014)

Predict, you guys



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 26, 2014)

I predict more information about sage sons.

and sasuke is reincarnation of other son


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

Awesome fight between the brothers


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Mar 26, 2014)

I predict more flashback about indra and asura. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Btw those names are taken from hindu mythology. Indra is the god of tunder and the ruler of heaven and it's people are called devas. Asura is not a person but they are the evil people and primary enemies of deva's


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

I predict some sweet Indra and Ashura action.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 26, 2014)

Not really expecting anything new other than the rehashing of the same damn rivalry over and over again...


----------



## RBL (Mar 26, 2014)

Do people actually want to see the two brothers fighting ? It's gonna be like the hashirama vs madara flashback,  I rather have gai vs madara again 

I predict neji reviving


----------



## Weapon (Mar 26, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> Do people actually want to see the two brothers fighting ? It's gonna be like the hashirama vs madara flashback,  I rather have gai vs madara again
> 
> I predict neji reviving



It will be completely different to VOTE.


----------



## plot1st (Mar 26, 2014)

I predict the outcome of the battle between Indra and Ashura as well as more previous reincarnations of Ashura and Indra duking it out in this 'war' 
Hashirama and Madara end the conflict, Madara goes nuts, the rest we know.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

I will enjoy it even if it is similar to the vote because that was great


----------



## RaptorRage (Mar 26, 2014)

Seven more chapters of flashbacks to end Volume 70 in a flashback cliffhanger! :amazed


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 26, 2014)

I predict more flashbacks about the fight between Indra and ashura.
Also.. the last page might show sasuke waking up and meeting Hagoromo's brother ( jashin)  dun dun duh !!


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 26, 2014)

I personally want madara  to be indras reincarnation since that seems more logical as  to why hagoromo has met naruto in this case,,, due to madaras rucus,,, 
the fight between indra and ashura was something i was dying to see as  it was my number 1 in the "list of manga events that never occurred" 
The sages brother is a real question,,, who was he,,??? 
why was he  never ever mentioned??? how did he die??? what abilities did he  have??


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 26, 2014)

Naruto's reaction about him being Ashura's reincarnation,some other information about the sons and maybe Naruto will ask who Indra's reincarnation is(even if a part of him already knows the answer).


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 26, 2014)

Kifflom!! said:


> I personally want madara  to be indras reincarnation since that seems more logical as  to why hagoromo has met naruto in this case,,, due to madaras rucus,,,
> the fight between indra and ashura was something i was dying to see as  it was my number 1 in the "list of manga events that never occurred"
> The sages brother is a real question,,, who was he,,???
> why was he  never ever mentioned??? how did he die??? what abilities did he  have??



He must likely created ninjutsu 
Especially how Hagoromo states how he created ninshuu to create hope, and then he goes on about how ninjutsu created war.


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> He must likely created ninjutsu
> Especially how Hagoromo states how he created ninshuu to create hope, and then he goes on about how ninjutsu created war.



perhaps RS and his brother shared the same power, but RS wanted to use his power for peace and it was the brother that used chakra for war?
But it was stated it was RS who taught humans how to use chakra and it was those humans who used his teachings and what he gave them wrongly to create Ninjutsu later on.
Unless we have further information, Ninshuu was later transformed into ninjutsu by the humans that Hagoromo passed his knowledge onto.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 26, 2014)

*from wsj preview*
_"Naruto has got a new power!!And...!!"_

Also Naruto will have the color pages in the next chapter.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 26, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> *from wsj preview*
> _"Naruto has got a new power!!And...!!"_
> 
> Also Naruto will have the color pages in the next chapter.



I'm starting to love the previews


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> *from wsj preview*
> _"Naruto has got a new power!!And...!!"_
> 
> Also Naruto will have the color pages in the next chapter.



So it confirms RS gives naruto a power-up.
Also we will probably see RS in full color and perhaps not only him?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 26, 2014)

Shin said:


> I'm starting to love the previews



Yes,Shin...someone is answering our prayers


----------



## Jad (Mar 26, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> *from wsj preview*
> _"Naruto has got a new power!!*And...!!*"_



And...!!




..



Madara gets his ass kicked even more by Might Gai


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 26, 2014)

Sasuke meet's Rikudou's brother


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2014)

Jad said:


> And...!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry man but i think gai is getting off paneled it seems weird to cut from it right now. When kishi does  this it seems to off panel some stuff from fights.


----------



## Datakim (Mar 26, 2014)

vered said:


> So it confirms RS gives naruto a power-up.
> Also we will probably see RS in full color and perhaps not only him?



RS does say that he intends to "entrust" Naruto with something. That might be a powerup, or it might simply be something more simple like entrusting Naruto with his hopes of finally bringing peace.

Gaara


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 26, 2014)

I predict it'll be revealed that Sasuke is Indria's reincarnation, and that hashirama and Madara were the previous incarnations of those two.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Mar 26, 2014)

I think next chapter he will tell about sasuke having the other part... and will ask naruto to do something to stop this fight and make a cooperation to end the endless cycle of hate...

next I guess he will start talking about his brother... which might lead to the Uzumaki beign from that brother side... which makes naruto special... as he has parents from both sides... from senju side (6paths son) and uzumaki side (6paths brothers kids).... which allows him access to even stronger power and that's what he wanted to tell naruto as he does the unlocking

maybe he will say what happend to Kaguya.... since if she was the strongest from strongest when what happened to her ^^  (the death god might be rikudous brother by looking on the pic on his long white hari and horns... maybe mother cursed him before he died )


----------



## naeluzamaki (Mar 26, 2014)

*Narutos next step: Ashura God Form*

guess we'll see it next chap.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 26, 2014)

*Chapter 671 Prediction:*  The Gift of Hagoromo.

The Flashback continues and we learn the truth of the war and how Naruto will be the one to end it.  Yin Kurama and the other 8 Bijuu (whose chakra was given to Naruto) appear.  They have a fond reunion with the man they respected, and their powers unite, giving Naruto the powers of the Sage of the Six Paths.

Naruto awakens and kicks butt.


----------



## calimike (Mar 26, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> *from wsj preview*
> _"Naruto has got a new power!!And...!!"_
> 
> Also Naruto will have the color pages in the next chapter.



Another preview

_"Sasuke's ___ hunger for battle"_

___? I suggest Sasuke's eyes hunger for battle


----------



## vered (Mar 26, 2014)

calimike said:


> Another preview
> 
> _"Sasuke's ___ hunger for battle"_
> 
> ___? I suggest Sasuke's eyes hunger for battle



???
its another preview?
It doesn't say what it is of sasuke that is hungry for battle?
It reminds me of obito, saying that his Rinnegan is hungry for war/battle.
I suspect Sasuke will awake the Rinnegan within the next 2 chapters.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 26, 2014)

calimike said:


> Another preview
> 
> _"Sasuke's ___ hunger for battle"_
> 
> ___? I suggest Sasuke's eyes hunger for battle



That is trolling from NB

 so lameee


----------



## calimike (Mar 26, 2014)

Shin said:


> That is trolling from NB
> 
> so lameee




Some say It's not true because there is no such mention in preview


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 26, 2014)

calimike said:


> Some say It's not true because there is no such mention in preview



Its BS and you know it. 

I can't fight im to drunk at this hour...


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 26, 2014)

@callmike

dude, you have been trolled. there's only one preview this week.


----------



## Njaa (Mar 26, 2014)

More history and world building plox.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 26, 2014)

calimike said:


> Another preview
> 
> _"Sasuke's ___ hunger for battle"_
> 
> ___? I suggest Sasuke's eyes hunger for battle



That's a major butthhurt troll that naruto is meeting the father of ninshuu that Sasuke isn't.


----------



## Ghost14 (Mar 26, 2014)

What I expect.

Start of with one or two pages confirming that Sasuke is the reincarnation of Indra, and that he is having a similar conversation.

Hagoromo then explains more about his brother, and how unlike his two sons, they were able to work together for a common purpose. 

Afterwards, we go back to Obito and Sakura.  Obito seals the pieces of Shukaku and Gyuuki into Naruto and is surprised when he doesn't wake up.  He realizes, that even if the bijuu are still inside of him he needs a vast amount of life-force sealed within him in order to survive.  He then realizes that the reason he was able to survive and regain his staff is because of a small piece of the Mazo left inside him.  He seals it inside Naruto and prepares to warp back before he dies.

Back in the Naruto dimension.  The 9 bijuu appear, and we have a sappy reunion between Hagoromo and the bijuu.   Hagoromo says that it is time for the bijuu to attain their ultimate form of cooperation and use Ninshuu to merge their chakra and consciousness to the point that they become one being.  They for a mokuton, kyuubi based asura, and Hagoromo remarks that only his bright sunlike chakra can nurture the leaves of this new being.

In the final panel we see Naruto and his new Bijuu cooperate and he enters his new form.  I would guess it would have elements of his previous Bijuu mode, and of the Hagoromo/his brother.  I.E. a headband with horns in addition to his hair horns, Obito's 6 ringed sun staff, the same symbol that Hashirama has on his head during sage modern his head, 9 tomoe on his back etc.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 26, 2014)

I predict either:

*1.* A boring chapter of Rikudū and Naruto, similar to this one.

*2.* The power of youth (please).


----------



## Gabe (Mar 27, 2014)

Another awesome chapter of RS and naruto


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> *from wsj preview*
> _"Naruto has got a new power!!And...!!"_
> 
> Also Naruto will have the color pages in the next chapter.


Is it 240V or 110V?


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 27, 2014)

i think we will Indra and Ashura and learn more about them.we may even see a Indra vs Ashura fight.


----------



## calimike (Mar 28, 2014)

I predict Naruto ask RS about Madara's weak point


----------



## Rai (Mar 28, 2014)

Naruto + Yin Kurama. :ignoramus



calimike said:


> Another preview
> 
> _"Sasuke's ___ hunger for battle"_
> 
> ___? I suggest Sasuke's eyes hunger for battle



Preview by Rinnegan Sasuke fans.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 28, 2014)

calimike said:


> I predict Naruto ask RS about Madara's weak point



only Hashirama knows it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 28, 2014)

I predict Naruto bringing Madara up to Rikudou and then Rikudou says something like 

Rikudou - "He is a false prophet, he doesn't have true power. You must stop the war between Indra's successor Sasuke, you'll know what to do" 

which will further push the Naruto/Sasuke rivalry beyond.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 28, 2014)

remember the frog's prophecy? It makes an odd sense now

"and you know who and what he is?"


actually, a lot of what was said during the kage summit make an awful lot of sense now... from Naruto, to Karin, to Obito... how Naruto said that "inside him is", how Karin kept saying that Sasuke's chakra changed, and then noticed how Naruto's chakra was bright and warm, the opposite of what she felt in Sasuke... almost as if what Naruto saw inside of him came out. Then we also had Obito, who first said talked about the Uchiha curse to Naruto and the brothers issue, and then he was like all excited with Sasuke's body reacting to his hatred, and came when Sasuke decided to stab Karin. Its like Obito, or whatever was in control there during that time, wanted to see Sasuke becoming like Indra.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> remember the frog's prophecy? It makes an odd sense now
> 
> "and you know who and what he is?"
> 
> ...



I'm glad that it is connecting back to that arc. People often forget how important it was.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 28, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm glad that it is connecting back to that arc. People often forget how important it was.


Yeah, i was starting to give up on seeing this arc make sense, but now I know that Kishi wont let me down 

i hope we will hear from Obito himself what he was actually up to when he kept saying these things about Sasuke


----------



## auem (Mar 29, 2014)

i hope RS will tell how he came to know Naruto's name and why Naruto seeing him now,among other things...
we had a theory that when all bijuus are united within Nauto,RS would come..and he indeed came..still i will like to know how he 'latched' his chakra...


----------



## Klue (Mar 29, 2014)

auem said:


> i hope RS will tell how he came to know Naruto's name and why Naruto seeing him now,among other things...
> we had a theory that when all bijuus are united within Nauto,RS would come..and he indeed came..still i will like to know how he 'latched' his chakra...



vered-sama asked takL to translate a few things:



			
				takL said:
			
		

> in the raw hagoromo says he has met many reincarnations. his 2 sons have reincarnated many a times. and naruto is the current one of ashura.
> and apparently
> naruto happened to have more things in common with the original than the others.





			
				takL said:
			
		

> "dont ask me more than one question at once....Im already a long dead antediluvian.
> a monk who's been just a drift of chakra floating about in this world through generations to see out how ninshu(=nin creed) turns out..."


----------



## Revolution (Mar 29, 2014)

We hear Indra's story according to Ghost Beard.


----------



## Xeros (Mar 29, 2014)

673 WSJ: Hiruzen Prime ____ awakening Rinnegan.!?


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 29, 2014)

Hiruzen Prime's what is now awakening Rinnegan


----------



## Klue (Mar 29, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> We hear Indra's story according to Ghost Beard.



Better yet: Sasuke awakens, with Rinnegan.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2014)

i want to see kaguya meet sasuke and says he reminds her of her grandson


----------



## Klue (Mar 29, 2014)

I would like to hear Kaguya's full backstory.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 29, 2014)

I predict.

- Indra and Ashura
- Rikudou entrusting Naruto 
- New power up for Naruto or a foreshadow for it


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> I would like to hear Kaguya's full backstory.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 29, 2014)

Chapter opens up with Gai Fighting Madara with 8 gates along with lee who is using 6. Kakashi and Gaara are playing support for both. But they are pushed back w/ Rinbo. Gai stats that at this rate they are going to all die. He then reveals he will use one last technique. The Midnight/Goodnight Snake/Dragon/Turtle.

Naruto initial Reaction to the Sage revealing he is Ashura reincarnation. Hagoromo explains he is now entrusting Naruto to find peace with Ninshuu. Naruto starts dissapearing and The Sage says his goodbyes and says it looks like all your hard work and bonds is paying off. Before naruto vanishes he ask if Madara is Indra current Incarnation. Hagoromo states that he was indeed the previous one but when he died he passed it on to another young Uchiha. 

Naruto vision fades to white from a POV perspective as it starts to darken. This method will be used to make people think Naruto is waking up in Kamui land. But it will be revealed that Its Sasuke waking up in the darkness of the spiritual realm with The Death god. He warns Sasuke that the natural order of nature is about to be interrupted by his predecessor. That the world needs both death and life to continue the Cycle of existence. That he requires a vessle to protect it.  The Death God Reveals that he is Rikudou's Brother named Jashin. The Priest of 8 Gates, creator of Clan and Ryuchidou. That all bloodline abilities Originated from him. 

He offers Sasuke in exchange for his help that he will give him power and save him from his Clans fate. Sasuke ask how he would do that. Chapter ends with Jashin revealing that he was the one that Cursed the Uchiha Clan in the first place.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 29, 2014)

i havent been this excited for a chapter in a long while


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Mar 29, 2014)

Hype for the next chapter is pretty low this time. No chance for Orochimaru or Gai vs Madara 
I hope it will be at least the last chapter of Naruto/So6P talk...


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 29, 2014)

Long way for the next chapter, So prepare for this:
- We will see more of the same things we have already seen. So yea waste of chapter. 
- At least Sasuke and Madara will be shown. 
- A revalation small revelation because so many people already predicted. 

This is the chapter right there.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 29, 2014)

I predict Naruto proclaiming his Godhood, as the Lord of the Shinobi Nations. :ignoramus


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 29, 2014)

Let those colored pages show Kaguya, Hagoromo, his brother, Ashura and Indra in colors please. 

I think if we see Hagoromo's brother in colors we'll have a good idea of how Madara looks like currently. If not then Madara's new look can debut in the next volume cover. But then again I also wanna see 8th Gate Gai in colors...


----------



## Narutaru (Mar 29, 2014)

Hagoromo follows up on this Naruto/Ashura reincarnation business. We learn what Hagoromo is going to entrust to Naruto and discussion about the Biju with a hint at Naruto's new power.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 29, 2014)

Predicting another bland chapter if the RS is going to be around again.

Maybe he can go spend another 9 pages trying to find Sasuke's preferred speech style.


----------



## Klue (Mar 29, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Predicting another bland chapter if the RS is going to be around again.
> 
> Maybe he can go spend another 9 pages trying to find Sasuke's preferred speech style.



Pika certainly isn't lacking hatred. 

But I predict, a mind blowing chapter. Confirm the state of Indra's eyes while using Susano'o - and if I'm lucky, Hagoromo will back track and give more information about his brother and mother.


----------



## Ghost14 (Mar 29, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Let those colored pages show Kaguya, Hagoromo, his brother, Ashura and Indra in colors please.
> 
> I think if we see Hagoromo's brother in colors we'll have a good idea of how Madara looks like currently. If not then Madara's new look can debut in the next volume cover. But then again I also wanna see 8th Gate Gai in colors...



This, along with Naruto and Sasuke in brand new forms/powers.  Since Indra had a tomoe pimp coat Sasuke might get one too.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Pika certainly isn't lacking hatred.
> 
> But I predict, a mind blowing chapter. Confirm the state of Indra's eyes while using Susano'o - and if I'm lucky, Hagoromo will back track and give more information about his brother and mother.



Come on, did you actually enjoy that first (far-too-large) chunk of the chapter where Kishi brought back Naruto's conveniently inconsistent stupidity for the sole purpose of making the Ashura parallel work better five pages later? It certainly wasn't forced or anything.

I'm expecting no more information about Kaguya at any point. As for the brother, it's slightly more likely that he may come up again, but doubtful. I don't really anticipate seeing either of them ever making a comeback. 

Fandom has such weird expectations here. It's like how so many expected an in-depth juubi fight in the flashback.


----------



## Klue (Mar 30, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Come on, did you actually enjoy that first (far-too-large) chunk of the chapter where Kishi brought back Naruto's conveniently inconsistent stupidity for the sole purpose of making the Ashura parallel work better five pages later? It certainly wasn't forced or anything.



Pika, what the hell are you talking about? The chapter was only 11 pages long. 






PikaCheeka said:


> I'm expecting no more information about Kaguya at any point. As for the brother, it's slightly more likely that he may come up again, but doubtful. I don't really anticipate seeing either of them ever making a comeback.
> 
> Fandom has such weird expectations here. It's like how so many expected an in-depth juubi fight in the flashback.



Come on, he has to explain Kaguya's origins, even if its down in two panels. There is no way Kishi can get away with: "It's of no concern; not important."

He'll explain. :ignoramus


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 30, 2014)

Hagoromo will say that his bro was the ancestor to both hyuugas and uzumakis and also that his mother was a demon who came from one of the six realms of samsara (a far far land).


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Mar 30, 2014)

I hope Kishi for once shows some restraint and never explains anything about Kaguya. It simply doesn't matter where she came from, or what she is. Just keep her mysterious, like he should have done with the SoT6P.

She isn't really relevant to the story, she is just a plot device to explain why the Sage is so powerful.

Unless she ends up somehow being the final villain or reincarnated into Madara or something weird like that.


----------



## celebrei (Mar 30, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Predicting another bland chapter if the RS is going to be around again.
> 
> Maybe he can go spend another 9 pages trying to find Sasuke's preferred speech style.



Sasuke (Indra) = FV

Madara = Filler enemy

Deal with it


----------



## Klue (Mar 30, 2014)

celebrei, take your chuunin level trolling elsewhere. 

Yes we know, Sasuke is FV.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> Come on, he has to explain Kaguya's origins, even if its down in two panels. There is no way Kishi can get away with: "It's of no concern; not important."
> 
> He'll explain. :ignoramus



But she's a chick.

"It's of no concern; not important." is probably the name of where she is from. That's also where Mei grew up and where Tenten was born.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 30, 2014)

we'll see RS's brother, and he'll badmouth RS


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Mar 30, 2014)

Naruto Gets Rinnegan, Sasuke will Get a new form of Sharingan, dont you the plot, Naruto will never have Sharingan becoz in the Past, Asura didnnt have, Asura just have the power to match Indra, but it does not mean Asura had sharingan too.


----------



## Klue (Mar 30, 2014)

Rinnegan Naruto? People still support that theory?


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 30, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> But she's a chick.
> 
> "It's of no concern; not important." is probably the name of where she is from. That's also where Mei grew up and where Tenten was born.



this chick is the strongest character in narutoverse.she is no Tenten.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan Naruto? People still support that theory?



I never ever even considered such a thing, because it sounds so stupid and ruin Naruto as a character. It's disgusting to see the Facebook / Twitter Fandom who are obsessed with the idea of Naruto getting Rinnegan for some reason


----------



## Klue (Mar 30, 2014)

Weapon said:


> I never ever even considered such a thing, because it sounds so stupid and ruin Naruto as a character. It's disgusting to see the Facebook / Twitter Fandom who are obsessed with the idea of Naruto getting Rinnegan for some reason



Rinnegan Naruto can only exist in the land of Fan Fiction. :ignoramus


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan Naruto can only exist in the land of Fan Fiction. :ignoramus



This manga has been a Fan Fiction since Part 2 began.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 30, 2014)

Pretty much


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 30, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> this chick is the strongest character in narutoverse.she is no Tenten.



That doesn't change the fact that Kishi totally dismissed her and her own son doesn't care about her.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 30, 2014)

I predict more dissapointment for part 1 fns.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 30, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan Naruto can only exist in the land of Fan Fiction. :ignoramus



I am sadly starting to believe that naruto will get the true rikudou powers like Indra and Ashura but wont awaken the Rinnegan


----------



## Klue (Mar 30, 2014)

I can see a Kurama-less avatar in his future. Though, I don't know how useful it will be, since he has Kurama anyway.

Damn it, just give me an explanation Kishi. 



Bruce Wayne said:


> This manga has been a Fan Fiction since Part 2 began.



No arguing that. :ignoramus


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 30, 2014)

We are getting a color cover, so I think that Kishi will use it to shows us the eyes, skin and hair colors of Kaguya and her sons and grandsons, like Ashura having red hair or not, for example.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Come on, did you actually enjoy that first (far-too-large) chunk of the chapter where Kishi brought back Naruto's conveniently inconsistent stupidity for the sole purpose of making the Ashura parallel work better five pages later? It certainly wasn't forced or anything.
> 
> I'm expecting no more information about Kaguya at any point. As for the brother, it's slightly more likely that he may come up again, but doubtful. I don't really anticipate seeing either of them ever making a comeback.
> 
> Fandom has such weird expectations here. It's like how so many expected an in-depth juubi fight in the flashback.



That was what Naruto's and Hagoromo's communication problems was all about? I just took that as Naruto being Naruto and Kishi playing with out expectations of the sage and didn't see any special Asura parallel.


I agree about Kaguya she has no real place in the manga anyways. All she serves is some sort of point of origin for Hagoromo. As for Hagoromo's brother, he has to come up again I'd say. After all why would Kishi bring him up at this point in the first place if he wasn't to play a role later on. Until last chapter no one saw any need for Hagoromo to have had a brother and Kishi is better than to just invent him for no purpose what so ever.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 30, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> That was what Naruto's and Hagoromo's communication problems was all about? I just took that as Naruto being Naruto and Kishi playing with out expectations of the sage and didn't see any special Asura parallel.
> 
> 
> I agree about Kaguya she has no real place in the manga anyways. All she serves is some sort of point of origin for Hagoromo. As for Hagoromo's brother, he has to come up again I'd say. After all why would Kishi bring him up at this point in the first place if he wasn't to play a role later on. Until last chapter no one saw any need for Hagoromo to have had a brother and Kishi is better than to just invent him for no purpose what so ever.



Naw. Kishi definitely plays Naruto's stupidity up when he is about to emphasize his "underdog" status. It's very obvious. 

As for Hagoromo's brother, I think he only existed to show us that the RS believed in teamwork and needed help like Ashura and Naruto. Doing stuff on your own is bad in this manga.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 30, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naw. Kishi definitely plays Naruto's stupidity up when he is about to emphasize his "underdog" status. It's very obvious.



I don't think that was the intent with that scene. There were plenty of allusions to Naruto's status as the underdog in the later half of the chapter. The first half looked to me like one of those typical scenes where Kishi is trying to be funny and ends up failing. It wasn't even really a case of Kishi trying to play up Naruto's stupidity. Any other reaction to Hagoromo's manner of speech would have been OOC for Naruto.



> As for Hagoromo's brother, I think he only existed to show us that the RS believed in teamwork and needed help like Ashura and Naruto. Doing stuff on your own is bad in this manga.



I don't know about that. Hagoromo did explicitly tell us that he came to believe in cooperation because of Asura, so that can't have been the point of the existence of his brother. There has to be something else.


----------



## Opuni (Mar 30, 2014)

the sage of six paths was on the right track to peace, where the difficulty has always been is his two sons finding a common ground to work together, started with indra and ashura who fought to the death, they just would not work with each other, hashirama and madara, hashirama gave it his best but eventually he gave up at the VOTE, something he should not have done, where naruto succeeds is because he does not give up on working with sasuke he finds a way to make ninshuu work as haragoromo??? planned to begin with, very simple and i expect it to play out just like that.


----------



## Klue (Mar 30, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> We are getting a color cover, so I think that Kishi will use it to shows us the eyes, skin and hair colors of Kaguya and her sons and grandsons, like Ashura having red hair or not, for example.



If he can somehow fit Asura and Indra's Megazords too, I'd love him long time.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 30, 2014)

I want to see some more clarification / spotlight on whatever sort of BM Ashura was using. Although it will probably be explained from Naruto using it later on. Thing looks hecticccccc.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't think Naruto came across as stupid this chapter. If someone spoke to me, the way Hagorama spoke to Naruto, I would look at them like this -_-. The scene, in my opinion, was more about reaffirming that they were from completely different generations. 

Anyway, this chapter will probably focus on the specifics of reincarnation and what Naruto will have to do to stop the cycle. Scratch that, it will probably focus on the specifics of reincarnation and then go into more detail on Ashura's life. I think this flashback will ultimately be themed on whatever it is Sasuke didn't ask when questioning about ''clan, village and so forth'', so maybe something like peace.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 30, 2014)

We find out Rikudou's brother's name is Jashin. The evil priest of the 8 gates.


----------



## Netabare4You (Mar 30, 2014)

Naruto 671 Prediction ~Cycle of hatred~


----------



## Klue (Mar 30, 2014)

Weapon said:


> I want to see some more clarification / spotlight on whatever sort of BM Ashura was using. Although it will probably be explained from Naruto using it later on. Thing looks hecticccccc.



Agreed.

If Asura wasn't a Jinchuuriki, what does it really mean for Naruto? How would an upgrade work, exactly?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 30, 2014)

We find out more of the reincarnation process and who they were.


----------



## Klue (Mar 30, 2014)

Gabe said:


> We find out more of the reincarnation process and who they were.



1,000,000 confirmed EMS uses.

Klue approved. :ignoramus


----------



## RBL (Mar 30, 2014)

i predict either gai vs madara again, and if not.

i predict something related to neji

and we finally see tenten again


----------



## Revolution (Mar 30, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> i predict either gai vs madara again, and if not.
> 
> i predict something related to neji
> 
> and we finally see tenten again



I predict none of this


----------



## eurytus (Mar 30, 2014)

you think the brothers will be on the color cover? I wonder Indra' eyeliners are red or black. 
RS brother and ninjutu needs to be explained.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 31, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> This manga has been a Fan Fiction since Part 2 began.



One of the most profuond true thing so far


----------



## 1nkorus (Mar 31, 2014)

We have spoiler pic.
First page for next chapter

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Damn, that's early.


----------



## 1nkorus (Mar 31, 2014)

We received the first pages of all Jump mangas.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice. 

I take it, you're not a translator?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 31, 2014)

Awesome!!
Can anyone translate that though?


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

New Folder said:


> Awesome!!
> Can anyone translate that though?



Every time I see your username, at first glance, my brain reads: 

New Fodder

And I'm thinking, I can easily own this guy in a debate.


Minato sucks, your move.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

looks like Naruto figures out he and sasuke are i*c*st....


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> looks like Naruto figures out he and sasuke are i*c*st....



He was aware of that already. 

"Sasuke, I think of you as my brother. :ignoramus" - Naruto :ignoramus


----------



## Trojan (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Every time I see your username, at first glance, my brain reads:
> 
> New Fodder
> 
> ...



lol, I was worried about that at first honestly. lol

Minato's sperm cell shat on the Rinnegan.


----------



## 1nkorus (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Nice.
> 
> I take it, you're not a translator?


No, i am not.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

New Folder said:


> lol, I was worried about that at first honestly. lol
> 
> Minato's sperm cell shat on the Rinnegan.



I disagree.

Minato's sperm was assisted by plot. 


Lol, yeah. Change your name. Why "New Folder," anyway? So random.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> He was aware of that already.
> 
> "Sasuke, I think of you as my brother. :ignoramus" - Naruto :ignoramus



He also said, the first time I met you , I knew it wouldn't be easy. He probably knew he's been chasing sasuke for a millennium already


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> He also said, the first time I met you , I knew it wouldn't be easy. He probably knew he's been chasing sasuke for a millennium already



Kishimoto is so damn lame.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

the chinese on weibo is saying spoilers will be released on monday from now on


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Mar 31, 2014)

Why does Ashura looks a bit pissed off in the second panel??


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> the chinese on weibo is saying spoilers will be released on monday from now on



Released by whom?

And I'm not sure if I welcome this change.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

by WSJ themselves. you don't like it so early?


----------



## Shattering (Mar 31, 2014)

Silly me hoping for some Madara vs Gai action, we will get another full of crap chapter with kid jesus and his ugly ancestor


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> by WSJ themselves. you don't like it so early?



Yeah, I do actually - was just talking shit.

Now the KT will return to its old form with spoilers a 24+ hours prior to the chapter's release.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2014)

1nkorus said:


> We received the first pages of all Jump mangas.



Monday spoiler! 

Thanks! 

Can't wait for the trans now...


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Monday spoiler!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Can't wait for the trans now...



Learn Japanese in 30 minutes, we'll worship you as our new God.

But if the first page lacks interesting information, Imma rage.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

a rough translation from tieba:

RS: I can clearly see Asura's chakra in you. Judging from your lack of surprise, I think you can sense Asura's presence in yourself too. If that's the case, you should have some idea who's the reincarnation of your elder brother Indra


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> a rough translation from tieba:
> 
> RS: I can clearly see Asura's chakra in you. Judging from your lack of surprise, I think you can sense Asura's presence in yourself too. If that's the case, you should have some idea who's the reincarnation of your elder brother Indra



    

As expected, but still I'll call Kishi lame. Naruto's facial expression.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> a rough translation from tieba:
> 
> RS: I can clearly see Asura's chakra in you. Judging from your lack of surprise, I think you can sense Asura's presence in yourself too. If that's the case, you should have some idea who's the reincarnation of your elder brother Indra



Only that much in the first page? Damn it kishi


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> a rough translation from tieba:
> 
> RS: I can clearly see Asura's chakra in you. Judging from your lack of surprise, I think you can sense Asura's presence in yourself too. If that's the case, you should have some idea who's the reincarnation of your elder brother Indra



Well that pretty much confirms it's Sasuke. And Monday spoilers all the time now? Nice!


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

I think he's secretly happy of this revelation. Now he knows Sasuke is his bro and he will have unlimited chance to TnJ him, actually an eternity

don't hold me to these info, the chinese aren't always reliable


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I think he's secretly happy of this revelation. Now he knows Sasuke is his bro and he will have unlimited chance to TnJ him, actually an eternity



Of course this Uchiha loving butt pirate is happy. It's what he's been preaching for over 400 chapters now. 



eurytus said:


> don't hold me to these info, the chinese aren't always reliable



We're holding you.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Of course this Uchiha loving butt pirate is happy. It's what he's been preaching for over 400 chapters now.



Sasuke really should stop playing hard to get now, cos he will just stalk him again in the next life


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Klue said:
> 
> 
> > Of course this Uchiha loving butt pirate is happy. It's what he's been preaching for over 400 chapters now.




Quote fail. 



eurytus said:


> Sasuke really should stop playing hard to get now, cos he will just stalk him again in the next life



After generations of playing the tease, will Indra finally give it up?


----------



## Shattering (Mar 31, 2014)

RS is clearly talking about Itachi


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Btw Eurytus, was that a translation of the whole page or just a few panels on the page?


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Shattering said:


> RS is clearly talking about Itachi



Indra never reached that level. 

Itachi's chakra exist within Hagoromo. :ignoramus


----------



## Jad (Mar 31, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Silly me hoping for some Madara vs Gai action, we will get another full of crap chapter with kid jesus and his ugly ancestor





Kishi has only a few good chapters in him every few months or so. The rest are boring dribble speeches that are 80% repeated information, or receptive flash backs.

RS: You have my son in you
RS: My sons chakra is in you
RS: I bet you knew my sons chakra was in you
RS: My son's spirit and strength is in you
RS: *repeat same thing but for Sasuke*
RS: Indra chakra is in Sasuke (cont...)
RS: And my sons fought blah blah blah useless blah
RS: You see Naruto? This fight.........it's as repetitive as it gets, Bijuu Bombs and Sasuno sword strikes.
RS: My sons repitiveness is within you Naruto........you also remind me of my daughter, but that doesn't matter
RS: Also....



*Spoiler*: __ 



You remind me of my self when I was young 


*Spoiler*: __ 



* long flash back of his brother and himself reiterating the same crap Sasuke and Naruto, Hashirama and Madara..........and we lose another few months of boringness *


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Jad said:


> Kishi has only a few good chapters in him every few months or so. The rest are boring dribble speeches that are 80% repeated information, or receptive flash backs.
> 
> RS: You have my son in you
> RS: My sons chakra is in you
> ...



As expected of an author who ran out of material. 


Oda should ghost write.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

I can't wait to see Sasuke's reaction when Naruto tells him this cheesy reincarnation shit 

@saiyan prince. That's the whole page, there're only 3 panels with speech bubbles anyway


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I can't wait to see Sasuke's reaction when Naruto tells him this cheesy reincarnation shit
> 
> @saiyan prince. That's the whole page, there're only 3 panels with speech bubbles anyway



Sasuke, won't have one.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I can't wait to see Sasuke's reaction when Naruto tells him this cheesy reincarnation shit



:sanji:sanji:sanji



> @saiyan prince. That's the whole page, there're only 3 panels with speech bubbles anyway



Got it.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 31, 2014)

Im calling it - Hagoromo will ask his own two Sons to unite against Hagoromo's Bad Brother, who reincarnated in Madara.

NaruSasu vs Madara ~ AshuIndra vs Hagoromo's Bad Brother


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Indra never reached that level.
> 
> Itachi's chakra exist within Hagoromo. :ignoramus



Seeing how things're going, I wouldn't be surprised if Itachi was actually the reincarnation of the chakra's fruit in itself....


----------



## Jad (Mar 31, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Im calling it - Hagoromo will ask his own two Sons to unite against Hagoromo's Bad Brother, who reincarnated in Madara.
> 
> NaruSasu vs Madara ~ AshuIndra vs Hagoromo's Bad Brother



I'm calling it - if I don't see Gai vs. Madara in the next chapter I'm going to flip everyone's tables.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone's..........


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

uncle scar Madara, make it happen, Kishi


----------



## Harbour (Mar 31, 2014)

> I'm calling it - if I don't see Gai vs. Madara in the next chapter I'm going to flip everyone's tables.


Interesting what happened if their fight will be off-paneled and we just will see Madara sitting on Gai's corpse like Deidara did with Gaara's.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 31, 2014)

Early spoilers 

Indra is Sasuke  confirmed


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 31, 2014)

RS: With my eyes, I see clearly that Ashura's chakra is cuddling up with you.
Naruto: [Perhaps....]
RS: Although I see that you're not all surprised.
RS: By the way... the presence of the younger brother Ashura...
RS: Have you never perceived it inside of youserlf before now?
RS: Just as I thought...
RS: ...If so, I suppose that you've already figured out
RS: who is the reincarnation of Indra.


----------



## Jad (Mar 31, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Interesting what happened if their fight will be off-paneled and we just will see Madara sitting on Gai's corpse like Deidara did with Gaara's.






....


You just made it on my list


----------



## Harbour (Mar 31, 2014)

So, i see what Kishimoto wants to do:

1)He explain why Madara born with extremely powerfull chakra. Hagoromo's Bad Brother reincarnated in him.
2)He explain who is the REAL creator of Uchiha's Tablet. Hagoromo's Bad Brother want the chaotic wars.
3)He explain why there were no Uchihas before Madara to find and reveal the secrets of Uchiha's Tablet. Hagoromo's Bad Brother speak with him from his chakra.
4)He explain whe Madara want Juubi. Hagoromo's Bad Brother want to take back the Juubi, because he hate Hagoromo for stealing the show.
Oh shit, if it will happen, i will be proud. I always think that there always was someone who show and teach Madara the Way of Agression.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

I think the next page would be NaruSasu flashback, as Naruto ponders on how he and sasuke have always meant to be together 

looks like RS and his brothers are like Zeus and Hades...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> *I think the next page would be NaruSasu flashback, as Naruto ponders on how he and sasuke have always meant to be together *
> 
> looks like RS and his brothers are like Zeus and Hades...



That's probably exactly what's going to happen to.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh and i forgot to mention next: looks like Hagoromo somehow will save Naruto from death. If Madara is Hagoromo's Bad Brother's reincarnation, then he could be saved by him in the VotE.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Oh and i forgot to mention next: looks like Hagoromo somehow will save Naruto from death. If Madara is Hagoromo's Bad Brother's reincarnation, then he could be saved by him in the VotE.



Last chapter Hagoromo said Naruto's fate is in the hands of those on the outside.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

^ interesting theory. But Hagoromo said he cannot interfere with affairs in the real world, only people from the outsides can save Naruto

Madara probably met evil brother when he's dying of old age

Naruto has become about alien family drama, what're the chances of Kaguya playing favourite with her son? ...............


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 31, 2014)

It's been exactly 100 chapters since the Bijuu Mode transformation. :ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Madara probably met evil brother when he's dying of old age



Hagoromo's fodder brother never awakened the Rinnegan. He doesn't possess the ability to send his chakra through time.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

^Kishi will find a way if he wants us to meet the evil brother. I hope he's not a fodder, he had juubi sealed insides him too


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> ^Kishi will find a way if he wants us to meet the evil brother.



The older brother exist as a means for Rikudou to advance his ocular power (obtain EMS). Indra's cousin will exist for a similar reason. 



eurytus said:


> I hope he's not a fodder, he had juubi sealed insides him too



Not confirmed.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

Can we wait until more pics come out, there still a chance that it could be fake according to the narutobase forums. I mean there is so many sasuke fans wanted to indari to be his reincarnation. 

I don't believe having Sasuke teamed up with Naruto is going to defeat Madara otherwise Naruto would not even be the only one talking to Six Path Sage and him being the chosen successor.

Plus its not in the spoilers thread.

And if thats the first page wouldn't there be title texts on the side bars? And the colored cover pages?


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 31, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> RS: By the way... the presence of the younger brother Ashura...
> RS: Have you never perceived it inside of youserlf before now?



if this translation is correct,wouldn't that mean Ashura is in Naruto's body the same way the Kyuubi was?


----------



## 1nkorus (Mar 31, 2014)

> Can we wait until more pics come out, there still a chance that it could be fake according to the narutobase forums. I mean there is so many sasuke fans wanted to indari to be his reincarnation.


This pic not fake.
It is a WSJ promotion. Take a picture of the last page of any WSJ manga with your smartphone, and get the first page of the next issue.
Link removed
But I'm not sure it's forever or just for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can we wait until more pics come out, there still a chance that it could be fake according to the narutobase forums. I mean there is so many sasuke fans wanted to indari to be his reincarnation.
> 
> I don't believe having Sasuke teamed up with Naruto is going to defeat Madara otherwise Naruto would not even be the only one talking to Six Path Sage and him being the chosen successor.
> 
> ...



The first page of every single manga was released early. 

So no Matrix, the pic is legit.

And FYI, everyone knew Sasuke was Indra's reincarnation. Last week's chapter ending, along with chapter 462, makes it clear.

There is no debate.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> RS: With my eyes, I see clearly that Ashura's chakra is cuddling up with you.
> Naruto: [Perhaps....]
> RS: Although I see that you're not all surprised.
> RS: By the way... the presence of the younger brother Ashura...
> ...



If that's how it's. I guess I'll like it.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> if this translation is correct,wouldn't that mean Ashura is in Naruto's body the same way the Kyuubi was?



It's Asura's chakra, I believe. Naruto's chakra is Asura's chakra, I'm guessing?


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

It makes more sense now why Naruto said they both would die.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can we wait until more pics come out, there still a chance that it could be fake according to the narutobase forums. I mean there is so many sasuke fans wanted to indari to be his reincarnation.
> 
> I don't believe having Sasuke teamed up with Naruto is going to defeat Madara otherwise Naruto would not even be the only one talking to Six Path Sage and him being the chosen successor.
> 
> ...





Seriously stop. The pic is legit as it along with the first page of every jump chapter were released because of a contest. It's not in the spoiler thread because the spoiler thread is currently locked. And why the hell are you taking anything from NB? The site is plagued by idiots. 

And Sasuke is the reincarnation of Indra. This was foreshadowed all the way back to the Kage summit arc and the the last chapter along with the first page of this weeks chapter makes it even more clear.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> It's Asura's chakra, I believe. Naruto's chakra is Asura's chakra, I'm guessing?



it's seems like Ashura's chakra is in Naruto's body the same way Kyuubi's chakra was.wouldn't that mean Naruto and Ashura aren't same?i guess we will see once we see the entire chapter.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> it's seems like Ashura's chakra is in Naruto's body the same way Kyuubi's chakra was.wouldn't that mean Naruto and Ashura aren't same?i guess we will see once we see the entire chapter.



The way Hagoromo said seems like Naruto is reborn Ashura, still they aren't exactly same person.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Early spoilers
> 
> Indra is Sasuke  confirmed



Hold on now, its not yet said who Idari's Reincarnation is. I know there is a whole lot that wanted Sasuke to be the hero and defeat Madara. Its possible that Madara maybe Indari reincarnation because he follows the Idari's ideals of using his own power alone and Sasuke was even willing to cooperate with Naruto against Obito.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Seriously stop. The pic is legit as it along with the first page of every jump chapter were released because of a contest. It's not in the spoiler thread because the spoiler thread is currently locked. And why the hell are you taking anything from NB? The site is plagued by idiots.
> 
> And Sasuke is the reincarnation of Indra. This was foreshadowed all the way back to the Kage summit arc and the the last chapter along with the first page of this weeks chapter makes it even more clear.



And this place isnt? I noticed there had been more threads about Sasuke should defeat Madara or gain a new power up.

It hasn't been confirmed yet about who Indari's Reincarnation is yet.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> And this place isnt? I noticed there had been more threads about Sasuke should defeat Madara or gain a new power up.
> 
> It hasn't been confirmed yet about who Indari's Reincarnation is yet.



Judging Naruto's reaction and from earlier chapters, so it's Sasuke. Even Hagoromo doesn't need to ask Naruto who it's.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> And this place isnt?* I noticed there had been more threads about Sasuke should defeat Madara or gain a new power up.*



Uh so. Anybody with common sense knows Sasuke's going to receive a power-up as it's going to be him and Naruto who take Madara down. 



> It hasn't been confirmed yet about who Indari's Reincarnation is yet.



It doesn't need to be confirmed (likely will be in this weeks chapter anyway) as we already have tons of implications for it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Indra being the genius who learned everything with ease (Sasuke). Ashura being the failure who had to work and rely on others to becomes stronger (Naruto). 

Then we have the first page of this weeks chapter where RS says Naruto already has an idea of who the reincarnation of Indra is. You really think Naruto isn't thinking of Sasuke when it pertains to this? 



> Originally Posted by GoDMasteR
> RS: With my eyes, I see clearly that Ashura's chakra is cuddling up with you.
> Naruto: [Perhaps....]
> RS: Although I see that you're not all surprised.
> ...


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 31, 2014)

sigh, it's obviously who is indra's reincarnation. It isn't a such big mystery this eh....

Also this week Naruto will have the first colour pages where there's the title of chapter. This was just the first page in b/w (the 4th page of the chapter, to be exact). Of course they cannot to spoiler the colour pages lol


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Judging Naruto's reaction and from earlier chapters, so it's Sasuke. Even Hagoromo doesn't need to ask Naruto who it's.



He is more like thinking hard who could it be.

The translation said that RS said he's been aware of Ashura power.

Its always assuming Sasuke.

Sasuke was not really a genius, Itachi was. He was a hardworking ninja that we all seen him trained hard to catch up with Itachi. Plus he didn't go off alone like Idari, he had allies Team Taka and Orochimaru of course.

If Sasuke is Idari's reincarnation shouldn't he be with Naruto and RS conversation?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> He is more like thinking hard who could it be.
> 
> The translation said that RS said he's been aware of Ashura power.
> 
> ...



Well you pretty much lost your credibility with that statement alone. And why would Sasuke be there? They don't share a subconscious.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Well you pretty much lost your credibility with that statement alone. And why would Sasuke be there? They don't share a subconscious.



Naruto is having a near death experience and in between worlds of the living and the dead. And shouldn't they be connected in those worlds like with Naruto and Obito.

If Naruto assumes its Sasuke, would RS correct him that maybe its not Sasuke at all. Naruto wasn't even aware about him having Ashura power until now.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 31, 2014)

Well if the translation is true then it confirms what Naruto said at the bridge about both dying aswell as his convo with the rookies that Sasuke has something inside him which he probably was referring to Indra's chakra.
So, Naruto perceived all this while Sasuke is pretty clueless?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto is having a near death experience and in between worlds of the living and the dead.



Everything that's taking place is in his subconscious. Sasuke and Naruto do not share a mind, so obviously they won't be their together. 



> If Naruto assumes its Sasuke, would RS correct him that maybe its not Sasuke at all. *Naruto wasn't even aware about him having Ashura power until now*.



Er, no. RS even said in the translation of that page that Naruto was already somewhat aware of Ashura's presence inside of him, which was evident by Naruto's lack of surprise when RS told him.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 31, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Well if the translation is true then it confirms what Naruto said at the bridge about both dying aswell as his convo with the rookies that Sasuke has something inside him which he probably was referring to Indra's chakra.
> So, Naruto perceived all this while Sasuke is pretty clueless?



I second this.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Everything that's taking place is in his subconscious. Sasuke and Naruto do not share a mind, so obviously they won't be their together.
> 
> 
> 
> Er, no. RS even said in the translation of that page that Naruto was already somewhat aware of Ashura's presence inside of him.



They did share minds when they clashed from the VOTE and the second time.

What if that translation was incorrect? Should we wait for better translation.



> RS:Have you never perceived it inside of youserlf before now?
> RS: Just as I thought..



This sounds more like he didn't know about it until now, he even asked who was the guy who is reincarnation of Asura.

Kishimoto said Sasuke is neither good nor bad, just simply *pure*.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 31, 2014)

Kurama confirmed Indora / Madara / Sasuke reincarnation line years ago.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 31, 2014)

Either Madara talks with the ghost or he actually talked to th SOT6P. hENCE WHY HE KNOWS SO MUCH.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Well if the translation is true then it confirms what Naruto said at the bridge about both dying aswell *as his convo with the rookies that Sasuke has something inside him which he probably was referring to Indra's chakra.*
> So, Naruto perceived all this while Sasuke is pretty clueless?



That line does make more sense when putting it in the context of Sasuke being Indra's reincarnation.



Matrix XZ said:


> They did share minds when they clashed from the VOTE and the second time.



And both times were when they physically clashed with each other. That's not happening here. Sasuke isn't even anywhere near Naruto on the battlefield. 



> What if that translation was incorrect? Should we wait for better translation.



It's a rough translation, which means it gives a general idea of what's being said. A different translation isn't going to come and bring up an entirely different point. 



> This sounds more like he didn't know about it until now, he even asked who was the guy who is reincarnation of Asura.



No it implies Naruto knew, which was evident because as RS said, Naruto wasn't surprised in anyway when he found out. Naruto may not have known it was Ashura, but he had an idea that another presence was inside him.



> Kishimoto said Sasuke is neither good nor bad, just simply *pure*.



Who cares. Indra wasn't particularly good or bad either. He just disagreed with his father and brothers methods to bring peace. He thought the best way was through power.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

some Naruto fans still haven't realised they're reading a yaoi series 




KAKASHI10 said:


> Either Madara talks with the ghost or he actually talked to th SOT6P. hENCE WHY HE KNOWS SO MUCH.



could be just stuff he read from the tablet though. I don't think the sage would be keen to talk to a Indra or uncle scar reincarnation


----------



## Weapon (Mar 31, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Either Madara talks with the ghost or he actually talked to th SOT6P. hENCE WHY HE KNOWS SO MUCH.



I bet he met someone during VOTE, then when he got the Rinnegan finished reading off a majority of the tablet.



eurytus said:


> some Naruto fans still haven't realised they're reading a yaoi series



It's been a Yaoi series in my mind since I started reading it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kabuto x Kabuto


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> some Naruto fans still haven't realised they're reading a yaoi series



It became less yaoi when Hagoromo confirmed about it. Could have been worse.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

I thought i*c*st is worse?


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I thought i*c*st is worse?



It didn't start from them, I think. Just that ninshu and ninjutsu was applied then.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> No it implies Naruto knew, which was evident because as RS said, Naruto wasn't surprised in anyway when he found out. Naruto may not have known it was Ashura, but he had an idea that another presence was inside him.
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares.



I thought its been implied they are connected regardless of anything.


Naruto was surprised from he last chapter, we can't be sure if Sasuke is Idari's reincarnation. Itachi made full statement he is pure that he can be colored easily, his life was forced by Itachi's murder of Uchiha clan, along with Orochimaru, and Obito. He gets easily manipulated by others.

Sasuke changed after Itachi showed him the truth and Hashirama TNJ him. 

Madara however made the choice of his own and followed Idari's ideals.

It would make sense that Madara's is Indari's reincarnation. Just a thought.

Thats funny I thought you cared what Kishimoto said.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 31, 2014)

I wonder what Kishi is drawing for 672 right now


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

Madara being Naruto's brother really???

Sasuke is Indra not because he's a genius or he's evil or pure. it's because Kishi ships NaruSasu


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto was surprised from he last chapter, we can't be sure if Sasuke is Idari's reincarnation. Itachi made full statement he is pure that he can be colored easily, his life was forced by Itachi's murder of Uchiha clan, along with Orochimaru, and Obito. He gets easily manipulated by others.
> 
> Sasuke changed after Itachi showed him the truth and Hashirama TNJ him.
> 
> ...



Believe what you want. I honestly don't care anymore as you're a Naruto fan and objectivity isn't exactly a trait that fandom shares. 

You'll be proven wrong soon enough. Likely this week.



eurytus said:


> Madara being Naruto's brother really???
> 
> Sasuke is Indra not because he's a genius or he's evil or pure. it's because Kishi ships NaruSasu



Absolutely flawless logic. The crazy thing about it is that it's true.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Madara being Naruto's brother really???
> 
> Sasuke is Indra not because he's a genius or he's evil or pure. it's because Kishi ships NaruSasu



I think it just is more Ninshuu and Ninjutsu related. All the chakra stuff which was started by Kaguya and Hagoromo.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Believe what you want. I honestly don't care anymore as you're a Naruto fan and objectivity isn't exactly a trait that fandom shares.
> 
> You'll be proven wrong soon enough. Likely this week.



I'm more saying about the logic that the whole story that Kishi said its all about a boy named Naruto as the title said Naruto.

And I can tell your a Sasuke fan. Most wanted Sasuke to be equal to the hero, but like all Shonen Jump mangas the hero will always be the strongest.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

Mateush said:


> I think it just is more Ninshuu and Ninjutsu related. All the chakra stuff which was started by Kaguya and Hagoromo.



no, any uchiha can be Indra, Kishi wants Sasuke to be Indra.




Matrix XZ said:


> I'm more saying about the logic that the whole story that Kishi said its all about a boy named Naruto as the title said Naruto.
> 
> And I can tell your a Sasuke fan. Most wanted Sasuke to be equal to the hero, but like all Shonen Jump mangas the hero will always be the strongest.



it also shows you're so resistant to the idea that Sasuke is Indra because you don't want him to be Naruto's equal. 
Naruto is still gonna win, it just means their fight will be very gay, that's all


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm more saying about the logic that the whole story that Kishi said its all about a boy named Naruto as the title said Naruto.
> 
> And I can tell your a Sasuke fan. Most wanted Sasuke to be equal to the hero, but like all Shonen Jump mangas the hero will always be the strongest.



More like you ignore logic in favor of your biased unsubstantiated interpretations as you're doing now. 

And Jiraiya's my favorite character buddy.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> no, any uchiha can be Indra, Kishi wants Sasuke to be Indra.



Yeah, but it's not i*c*st or anything like that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> no, any uchiha can be Indra, Kishi wants Sasuke to be Indra.



Well that's a Kishi fail since Sasuke has had help his whole life while Indra did it on his own.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> More like you ignore logic in favor of your biased unsubstantiated interpretations as you're doing now.
> 
> And Jiraiya's my favorite character buddy.



I don't see any logic about Naruto is nothing without Sasuke in the story general.

I'm only skeptical because its way too easy to assume Idari is Sasuke. The way RS talked about Idari and Itachi warned Naruto not to go alone otherwise he be like Madara. And Madara acts more like Idari.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 31, 2014)

The whole we will die together is lot less yaoi now than before though. Not cause of brotherz but simply cause it is just another repeated cycle. THere is nothing unique about Naruto and Sasuke dying in the Naruto world but surprising for us readers cause 2 main characters would die.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't see any logic about Naruto is nothing without Sasuke in the story general.
> 
> I'm only skeptical because its way too easy to assume Idari is Sasuke. The way RS talked about Idari and Itachi warned Naruto not to go alone otherwise he be like Madara. And Madara acts more like Idari.



Like I've said, I don't care what you believe anymore. You'll be proven wrong soon enough as it's clear as day to anyone with common sense that Sasuke is Indra's reincarnation.

I'm done with this argument.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Well that's a Kishi fail since Sasuke has had help his whole life while Indra did it on his own.



Kishi doesn't care about these small details. It's either Sasuke or Madara, and Madara already met his own Asura in his life time.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

mayumi said:


> The whole we will die together is lot less yaoi now than before though. Not cause of brotherz but simply cause it is just another repeated cycle. THere is nothing unique about Naruto and Sasuke dying in the Naruto world but surprising for us readers cause 2 main characters would die.



I had the same feeling. It would be weird if Naruto just said that for no reason.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

Their TnJ will be so lame, cos they both just want to get it over and done with, cos they're sick of being reincarnated


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Their TnJ will be so lame, cos they both just want to get it over and done with, cos they're sick of being reincarnated



Are you implying that they remember their past lives?


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

Mateush said:


> I had the same feeling. It would be weird if Naruto just said that for no reason.



having themselves die together is like he only cares about Sasuke more than everyone else.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Hold on now, its not yet said who Idari's Reincarnation is. I know there is a whole lot that wanted Sasuke to be the hero and defeat Madara. Its possible that Madara maybe Indari reincarnation because he follows the Idari's ideals of using his own power alone and Sasuke was even willing to cooperate with Naruto against Obito.



Matrix, seriously?

Reread chapter 462 and the last page of 670. It's clear as day that Indra reincarnated as Madara, Sasuke, and many others - just as Asura reincarnated as Hashirama, Naruto, and many others.

Don't embarrass yourself.

And what does this have to do with Sasuke defeating Madara? Both he and Naruto will take out Madara, just as they took out Obito. Both were temporarily killed by Madara, both are moments away from being revived with potential power ups.

This entire reincarnation biz, only serves to further prepare the reader for the manga's final showdown.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Are you implying that they remember their past lives?



Naruto seems to remember. Sasuke doesn't, he probably will still go "what're you talking about, Naruto?" then chidori him


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Naruto seems to remember. Sasuke doesn't, he probably will still go "what're you talking about, Naruto?" then chidori him



Naruto remembers? What gave you that impression?


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Like I've said, I don't care what you believe anymore. You'll be proven wrong soon enough as it's clear as day to anyone with common sense that Sasuke is Indra's reincarnation.
> 
> I'm done with this argument.



I don't care what your logic thinks. I'm only saying its way too easy for thinking Sasuke is Idari. Sasuke always been too arrogant to believe he is more special than anyone.

It would make sense that Sasuke should be with Naruto and RS conversation as he is in NDE as Naruto.

The prophercy has always been said that Naruto is the savior, Minato said about the harbringer of chaos will come and he thought the mask man is Madara. So it would make sense that Madara is destined to be Naruto's enemy and would give him a reason to fight him?


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto remembers? What gave you that impression?



He said sasuke feels like a brother to him and he said they'd die if they fight. But I always thought the elder son killed the younger son though, how did Naruto know Indra also died


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't care what your logic thinks. I'm only saying its way too easy for thinking Sasuke is Idari. Sasuke always been too arrogant to believe he is more special than anyone.
> 
> It would make sense that Sasuke should be with Naruto and RS conversation as he is in NDE as Naruto.
> 
> The prophercy has always been said that Naruto is the savior, Minato said about the harbringer of chaos will come and he thought the mask man is Madara. So it would make sense that Madara is destined to be Naruto's enemy and would give him a reason to fight him?



Still spouting nonsense I see.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> He said sasuke feels like a brother to him and he said they'd die if they fight. But I always thought the elder son killed the younger son though, how did Naruto know Indra also died



Instinct feeling.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> He said sasuke feels like a brother to him and he said they'd die if they fight.



Maybe he has a feeling his battle with Sasuke will result in a mutual death?



eurytus said:


> But I always thought the elder son killed the younger son though, how did Naruto know Indra also died



Wait, what? I'm confused now.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Still spouting nonsense I see.



if i was proven wrong what about you? you were proven wrong?

I been reading several sayings that Sasuke will get Rinnegan and Sasuke will defeat Madara alone.

There is no need for another Nauruto and Sasuke tag team on Madara, I mean Naruto is going to have the Juubi chakra adding to the Ashura's chakra which will make him equal to Madara plus Sage mode.

Wsj said that Naruto will get a power up.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> if i was proven wrong what about you? you were proven wrong?
> 
> I been reading several sayings that Sasuke will get Rinnegan and Sasuke will defeat Madara alone.
> 
> ...



Nonsense, nonsense and more nonsense. 

You're embarrassing yourself Matrix.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Maybe he has a feeling his battle with Sasuke will result in a mutual death?



He said it with certainty though like he's aware of this destiny stuff



> Wait, what? I'm confused now.



Cos Kurama told sasuke don't kill Naruto, he'd regret it, some interpret that as his incarnation killed Naruto before.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Nonsense, nonsense and more nonsense.
> 
> You're embarrassing yourself Matrix.



Nonesense that Naruto is the chosen successor of the SIx path Sage he chosen him, as Naruto will be he savior of the world of chaos.

Naruto is going to get a new power to fight Madara.

I can only tell you don't care about Naruto the character himself.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> He said it with certainty though like he's aware of this destiny stuff
> 
> 
> 
> *Cos Kurama told sasuke don't kill Naruto, he'd regret it, some interpret that as his incarnation killed Naruto before*.



nope....

im thinking that Kurama would have killed sasuke once he gets back/revives itself since...

Kurama > 3 tomoe CS Sasuke


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Nonesense that Naruto is the chosen successor of the SIx path Sage he chosen him, as Naruto will be he savior of the world of chaos.
> 
> Naruto is going to get a new power to fight Madara.
> 
> I can only tell you don't care about Naruto the character himself.



Are you going to keep ranting thinking I care? Because currently all your posts are doing is providing some decent entertainment.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

Shin said:


> nope....
> 
> im thinking that Kurama would have killed sasuke once he gets back/revives itself since...
> 
> Kurama > 3 tomoe CS Sasuke



Kurama wasn't exactly friends with Naruto at the time, why would he care if Naruto gets killed. Besides Kurama was powerful enough to power up Naruto to kill Sasuke at the time too, basically Sasuke couldn't kill  Naruto if Kyuubi didn't want him to. No idea why Kurama would say that....


----------



## vered (Mar 31, 2014)

are we getting the chapter early?
RS seeing Asuras chakra/spirit within him with the Rinnegan.
I wonder if Sasuke awakening the Rinnegan will allow Sasuke to perceive it as well.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Are you going to keep ranting thinking I care? Because currently all your posts are doing is providing some decent entertainment.



I know you don't care your only enjoying loving to tell out people so-called nonsense and treat most like we don't know the manga.

Regardless of anything Naruto is the main character and Minato, Jiraiya and the Six path Sage is the chosen one will save the world from chaos.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

vered said:


> are we getting the chapter early?
> RS seeing Asuras chakra/spirit within him with the Rinnegan.
> I wonder if Sasuke awakening the Rinnegan will allow Sasuke to perceive it as well.



Nope. We only got spoilers early because of a WSJ contest. The regular chapter will be out on Wednesday.



Matrix XZ said:


> I know you don't care your only enjoying loving to tell out people so-called nonsense and treat most like we don't know the manga.
> 
> Regardless of anything Naruto is the main character and Minato, Jiraiya and the Six path Sage is the chosen one will save the world from chaos.



Still ranting I see.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

vered said:


> are we getting the chapter early?
> RS seeing Asuras chakra/spirit within him with the Rinnegan.
> I wonder if Sasuke awakening the Rinnegan will allow Sasuke to perceive it as well.



Wait Madara has the rinnegan too, should he see something in Naruto too? It would make sense how he seem praise him so much and Madara saw Sasuke lowely compare to him.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Kurama wasn't exactly friends with Naruto at the time, why would he care if Naruto gets killed. Besides Kurama was powerful enough to power up Naruto to kill Sasuke at the time too, basically Sasuke couldn't kill  Naruto if Kyuubi didn't want him to. No idea why Kurama would say that....



Indra and Ashura's power and life force are probably interdependent, "complementary": if one kills the other, he dies himself or something like that.

It would explain both Kurama's and Naruto's words to Sasuke...


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> I know you don't care your only enjoying loving to tell out people so-called nonsense and treat most like we don't know the manga.
> 
> Regardless of anything Naruto is the main character and Minato, Jiraiya and the Six path Sage is the chosen one will save the world from chaos.



Will it hurt Naruto's reputation so much if he does not save the world 100% by himself?

Its not like anyone is saying that Sasuke will be the one to defeat on his won all baddies left and do so while Naruto does nothing but cheering and fangirling...

What happened to the true power that RS himself described in the previous chapter as "cooperation"?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2014)

What if Hagoromo's dark bro is the one to have currupted Indra? He would be the one to have started the circle of hatred, circle incarnated by Indra and Ashura's infinite rivalry...

In this case, the end of the manga shouldn't be Naruto and Sasuke fighting, but them cooperating together to end this circle (wich could implies no new arc after this one...)


----------



## mayumi (Mar 31, 2014)

Naruto obviously remembers or it is an instinctive feeling he gets when his and Sasuke's chakra clash and they meet in the white space. He also said he knows what will happen to both when the toad sage was telling his prophecy. The toad was speaking as though Naruto had forseen it but perhaps he was just remembering the past.

He also said he thinks there is something inside Sasuke when he was speaking to the rookies.
So Naruto has been pretty aware about his conflict with SasukeIndra without being told about it.


----------



## auem (Mar 31, 2014)

talk is taking the expected route...


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Will it hurt Naruto's reputation so much if he does not save the world 100% by himself?
> 
> Its not like anyone is saying that Sasuke will be the one to defeat on his won all baddies left and do so while Naruto does nothing but cheering and fangirling...
> 
> What happened to the true power that RS himself described in the previous chapter as "cooperation"?



RS meant about cooperation is about the Bijuus working together with Naruto have you not read the chapter?

Nothing ruined reputation with Naruto when fought against Pain alone or defeated 3rd Raikage alone.

We already had Naruto and Sasuke vs Obito and other cooperation from others, there is not need for copy and paste.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 31, 2014)

Mariko said:


> What if Hagoromo's dark bro is the one to have currupted Indra? He would be the one to have started the circle of hatred, circle incarnated by Indra and Ashura's infinite rivalry...



Infinite rivalry

Infinite butthurt

Infinite BROMANCE 

Dat RS


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Indra and Ashura's power and life force are probably interdependent, "complementary": if one kills the other, he dies himself or something like that.
> 
> It would explain both Kurama's and Naruto's words to Sasuke...



maybe. That'd mean they'll always die at the same time, even if they die of natural cause


----------



## vered (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Wait Madara has the rinnegan too, should he see something in Naruto too? It would make sense how he seem praise him so much and Madara saw Sasuke lowely compare to him.



not necessarily, we know that Madara can see chakra and pressure points and gates as we've seen him do with Gai, however This seems to be a more profound sight, and RS does have his "third eye" opened which should allow him in theory to see beyond what others can.
Perhaps the ability to see spirits and reicarnations?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Infinite rivalry
> 
> Infinite butthurt
> 
> ...



Hatred always comes from a frustrated/impossible love...


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

Mariko said:


> What if Hagoromo's dark bro is the one to have currupted Indra? He would be the one to have started the circle of hatred, circle incarnated by Indra and Ashura's infinite rivalry...
> 
> In this case, the end of the manga shouldn't be Naruto and Sasuke fighting, but them cooperating together to end this circle (wich could implies no new arc after this one...)



Kinda too much mindfuck, maybe. Lol.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> RS meant about cooperation is about the Bijuus working together with Naruto have you not read the chapter?
> 
> Nothing ruined reputation with Naruto when fought against Pain alone or defeated 3rd Raikage alone.
> 
> We already had Naruto and Sasuke vs Obito and other cooperation from others, there is not need for copy and paste.



I don't think that it was only limited to the bijuus.

RS realized the power of cooperation when he saw his son cooperating with other people which resulted with him creating bonds and gaining more than just haxxxx.

Once could argue that when Hinata jumped in, mini Katsuyu provided Naruto with info, and Minato intervened it was no longer one-on-one...and Pain was tired after fighting all of Konoha and holding back.

That aside I see no problem with Naruto receiving aid from someone again. This is no tournament. Once Madara is gone he and Sasuke can settle their differences with a kiss, a brawl or whatever.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

Mariko said:


> What if Hagoromo's dark bro is the one to have currupted Indra? He would be the one to have started the circle of hatred, circle incarnated by Indra and Ashura's infinite rivalry...
> 
> In this case, the end of the manga shouldn't be Naruto and Sasuke fighting, but them cooperating together to end this circle (wich could implies no new arc after this one...)



I bet Kaguya favoured the sage, and the other bro got butthurt 
If that's the case, Indra and Asura were just proxy in the feud between RS and his bro


----------



## vered (Mar 31, 2014)

So now we can say that Naruto and Sasuke are truly bothers in a weird kind of way.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> That aside I see no problem with Naruto receiving aid from someone again. This is no tournament. Once Madara is gone he and Sasuke can settle their differences with a kiss, a brawl or whatever.



In return he helped all other who needed him. Awesome cooperation.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

vered said:


> So now we can say that Naruto and Sasuke are truly bothers in a weird kind of way.



A very weird way.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

vered said:


> So now we can say that Naruto and Sasuke are truly bothers in a weird kind of way.



Not until when the whole chapter comes out we will know who is Indari's reincarnation.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

I think we'll see spirit bomb, shounen manga likes to do a big nakama wank in the finale


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

hehe remember naruto said 'theres something within sasuke as well'.
and that if he and sasuke fight they both die. 
naruto was sure that sasuke saw it as well.

Hagoromo: my eyes can clearly see
Ashuras chakra nestling beside you
Naruto: ....... (maybe that...)
Hagoromo: seeing you arent very surprised
you actually have felt the presence of the younger, Ashura in you before, have you not?
Naruto: .......
Hagoromo: as I thought, you have. ...
...then you must know
who is a transmigration/reincarnation of the elder, Indra.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 31, 2014)

Why does almost everyone I know think that Rikudou's brother was bad/evil/kicked puppies and things like that? I dont think so.

If Kaguya was the ruler of the land and Hagoromo was a priest, so it is almost sure her other son turned the ruler of the land after she passed away. If Hagoromo's brother was bad, Ashura would fight against his uncle and, being the ruler and having powers like Hagoromo (they were twins), no way Rikudou's brother would use Indra.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> hehe remember naruto said 'theres something within sasuke as well'.
> and that if he and sasuke fight they both die.
> naruto was sure that sasuke saw it as well.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think so too.

A fated double KO.

Kyuubi also said that if Sasuke kills Naruto he will regret it. Their lives may be connected to the point that if one dies so does the other.

Though with them being equals as Indra and Ashura were it probably would end in them killing each other at the same time.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

Hagoromo's brother died together with a bit of Juubi. I'm almost sure of that, because his history was removed and Hagoromo got the "credit". Probably was his brother's intention.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Why does almost everyone I know think that Rikudou's brother was bad/evil/kicked puppies and things like that? I dont think so.
> 
> If Kaguya was the ruler of the land and Hagoromo was a priest, so it is almost sure her other son turned the ruler of the land after she passed away. If Hagoromo's brother was bad, Ashura would fight against his uncle and, being the ruler and having powers like Hagoromo (they were twins), no way Rikudou's brother would use Indra.



what if Kaguya picked Hagoromo as successor, but his brother was the one who invented ninjutsu and believed ninjutsu was superior to ninshuu and wanted to usurp his brother? Getting Indra who had a chance to succeed Hagoromo, on his side, seems like a good way to do it.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, I think so too.
> 
> A fated double KO.
> 
> ...



An Hegelian way for them to deal with this shit would be to fuse, in a way or an other... I assume Oro would be here to help...


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> hehe remember naruto said 'theres something within sasuke as well'.
> and that if he and sasuke fight they both die.
> naruto was sure that sasuke saw it as well.
> 
> ...



Can we wait until the chapter comes out before we jump into conclusions assuming its Sasuke. Its too easy to think Sasuke is the final villain and all that.

Naruto both die with Sasuke but like I said Sasuke is not with Naruto convo with RS.

Naruto is going to end up being stronger than Sasuke as he is the chosen successor not Saske/Idari.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Why almost everyone I know thinks that Rikudou's brother was bad/evil/kicked puppies and things like that? I dont think so.
> 
> If Kaguya was the ruler of the land and Hagoromo was a priest, so it is almost sure her other son turned de ruler of the land after she passed away (elder brother). If Hagoromo's brother was bad, Ashura would fight against his uncle and, being the ruler and having powers like Hagoromo (they were twins), no way Rikudou's brother would use Indra.



plus that hagoromo didnt imagine indra would be pissed and start a row with ahura tells me that he kept on very good terms with his own brother.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can we wait until the chapter comes out before we jump into conclusions assuming its Sasuke. Its too easy to think Sasuke is the final villain and all that.
> 
> Naruto both die with Sasuke but like I said Sasuke is not with Naruto convo with RS.
> 
> Naruto is going to end up being stronger than Sasuke as he is the chosen successor not Saske/Idari.


You are seriously much too vested into this Naruto vs Sasuke dispute.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can we wait until the chapter comes out before we jump into conclusions assuming its Sasuke. Its too easy to think Sasuke is the final villain and all that.
> 
> Naruto both die with Sasuke but like I said Sasuke is not with Naruto convo with RS.
> 
> Naruto is going to end up being stronger than Sasuke as he is the chosen successor not Saske/Idari.



You're right.

RS is maybe referring to Itachi...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

SaiST said:


> You are seriously much too vested into this Naruto vs Sasuke dispute.



Isn't that the truth.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Not until when the whole chapter comes out we will know who is Indari's reincarnation.



Man its pretty clear its Sasuke. We don't need the manga to spell it out which it sadly is. I wish kishi wrote in a fashion were the manga grew up with the audience but guess we cant rely on that. Atleast we keep some good moments of violence.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can we wait until the chapter comes out before we jump into conclusions assuming its Sasuke. Its too easy to think Sasuke is the final villain and all that.
> 
> Naruto both die with Sasuke but like I said Sasuke is not with Naruto convo with RS.
> 
> Naruto is going to end up being stronger than Sasuke as he is the chosen successor not Saske/Idari.


can u stop putting words to my mouth?
have i ever said sasukes the final villain? why should he be?
It's obvious that sasuke is who indra is transmigrated to this time.  
and just because hes the last stop of indras chakra doesnt mean he has to be a villain.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can we wait until the chapter comes out before we jump into conclusions assuming its Sasuke. Its too easy to think Sasuke is the final villain and all that.
> 
> Naruto both die with Sasuke but like I said Sasuke is not with Naruto convo with RS.
> 
> Naruto is going to end up being stronger than Sasuke as he is the chosen successor not Saske/Idari.



Its pretty clear. Remember there supposedly are two children of Prophecy. Nagato was thought to be it but he was the false version of it. Later we are coming to see that Sasuke is the one that might be the 2nd child of prophecy. Facing a "Young Man" with such power in his eyes. If its not shaping up to be sasuke then this story has went into full retard mode.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

SaiST said:


> You are seriously much too vested into this Naruto vs Sasuke dispute.



Sasuke never took Naruto seriously or even care after hearing Zetsu saying Naruto is stronger than Sasuke.

Until him wanting to be Hokage finally took him seriously of fighting him, and seeing how strong he's become.

Sasuke had Taka and Itachi helping him and even Sasuke was willing to cooperate where Idari did not.

Also if RS rinnegan saw Ashura chakra in him wouldn't Madara be able to see something in him as well that you noticed Naruto gotten some praised with Naruto where Madara talked down to Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can we wait until the chapter comes out before we jump into conclusions assuming its Sasuke. Its too easy to think Sasuke is the final villain and all that.
> 
> Naruto both die with Sasuke but like I said Sasuke is not with Naruto convo with RS.
> 
> Naruto is going to end up being stronger than Sasuke as he is the chosen successor not Saske/Idari.



Both Sasuke and Madara possess Indra's chakra. They're both reincarnations of him:


*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				Kurama said:
			
		

> With chakra darker (more evil) than mine, not unlike Uchiha Madara.





			
				Uchiha Sasuke said:
			
		

> You expect me to know that person?







And again, reread chapter 462; all the information is right there.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

the situation kinda awkward tho with the previous stop(/s) being there at the same time. 

is it like yin kulama and yang kulama....


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can we wait until the chapter comes out before we jump into conclusions assuming its Sasuke. Its too easy to think Sasuke is the final villain and all that.
> 
> Naruto both die with Sasuke but like I said Sasuke is not with Naruto convo with RS.
> 
> Naruto is going to end up being stronger than Sasuke as he is the chosen successor not Saske/Idari.



RS didn't choose Ashura over Indra due to the former being stronger.

He choose him due to Ashura's philosophy being more appealing to him.

Naruto may become stronger than Sasuke by being the titular character but nothing regarding RS choice or how Ashura and Indra compare to each other is speaking for Naruto being > Sasuke or not.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Its pretty clear. Remember there supposedly are two children of Prophecy. Nagato was thought to be it but he was the false version of it. Later we are coming to see that Sasuke is the one that might be the 2nd child of prophecy. Facing a "Young Man" with such power in his eyes. If its not shaping up to be sasuke then this story has went into full retard mode.



If it turns out that the young man with great power in his eyes turns out to be Madara. lot will be twisted.

Jiraiya thought right that Nagato is destined child as well as Naruto.

Naruto assumed its Sasuke before the Toad Sage finished. Like I said lets wait before we jump to conclusions.

Sasuke was not meant to be in the story until the editors add the idea having a rival nothing more than that. And latest interview implies Sasuke as a pure person.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke never took Naruto seriously or even care after hearing Zetsu saying Naruto is stronger than Sasuke.
> 
> Until him wanting to be Hokage finally took him seriously of fighting him, and seeing how strong he's become.
> 
> ...


Your reply to my post is only serving to substantiate what I said.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> the situation kinda awkward tho with the previous stop(/s) being there at the same time.
> 
> is it like yin kulama and yang kulama....



I don't understand how Indra's soul is already reborn in Sasuke, yet the previous reincarnation, Madara's soul still exist....


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Both Sasuke and Madara possess Indra's chakra. They're both reincarnations of him:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Though Sasuke has apparently even more potential than Madara.

A reincarnation does not seal how one of them(Indra and Ashura) will compare to each other during each reincarnation.

Sometimes Indra may be on top and sometimes Ashura.

But the most common occurrence may be an equality of strength once they both reach their final potential...like Asura and Indra did themselves.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I don't understand how Indra's soul is already reborn in Sasuke, yet the previous reincarnation, Madara's soul still exist....



Read this:


I think it might be that.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 31, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Its pretty clear. Remember there supposedly are two children of Prophecy. Nagato was thought to be it but he was the false version of it. Later we are coming to see that Sasuke is the one that might be the 2nd child of prophecy. Facing a "Young Man" with such power in his eyes. If its not shaping up to be sasuke then this story has went into full retard mode.


You're mixing up your prophecies. Ōgama Sennin has prophetic visions of himself, of Jiraiya, and of Naruto.

Of himself, he saw Jiraiya's arrival and learning Sage Mode.

Of Jiraiya, he saw two students (Nagato and Naruto) who would change the world depending on Jiraiya's choice. Jiraiya chose to put his faith in Naruto. Sasuke was never a student of Jiraiya so he has no connection to this one.

Of Naruto, he saw the trip to Turtle Island and a young man with powerful eyes, which, considering how old the toad is, could be Madara, Obito, or Sasuke. Naruto chose to interpret it as referring to Sasuke.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I don't understand how Indra's soul is already reborn in Sasuke, yet the previous reincarnation, Madara's soul still exist....



its more like transmigration of  chakras. 
ashura's soul resides in naruto but he isnt naruto.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Though Sasuke has apparently even more potential than Madara.
> 
> A reincarnation does not seal how one of them(Indra and Ashura) will compare to each other during each reincarnation.
> 
> ...



Naruto is going to surpass Asura and likely RS including Sasuke.

Sasuke got one-shotted by Madara with no problem and Naruto put up a fight against Madara before the extraction.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> its more like transmigration of  chakras.
> ashura's soul resides in naruto but he isnt naruto.



And chakra was shared by none other than Hagoromo. He said he taught both his sons "ninshu".


----------



## mayumi (Mar 31, 2014)

Got to give kishi props for tying it all up nicely atleast in terms of Naruto vs Sasuke conflict. The war has still dragged on for too long though.
Madara's appearance is a bit similar to Hagoromo's brother. Perhaps the Hagoromo's brother did do some meddling between the children.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Would Naruto and Sasuke really have the sons souls residing in them or just their chakra? Unless their chakra pretty much equates with theirs souls. 

Damnit Kishi. Why couldn't you have gone with something more simple.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Would Naruto and Sasuke really have the sons souls residing in them or just their chakra? Unless their chakra pretty much equates with theirs souls.
> 
> Damnit Kishi. Why couldn't you have gone with something more simple.



He said chakra, so I'm sticking with that.

For now. :ignoramus


----------



## Lance (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto is going to surpass Asura and likely RS including Sasuke.
> 
> Sasuke got one-shotted by Madara with no problem and Naruto put up a fight against Madara before the extraction.





Dude give a rest. Its not all about surpassing. You sound more and more butt hurt with each passing post.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Dude give a rest. Its not all about surpassing. You sound more and more butt hurt with each passing post.



No I'm not Im simply stating the obvious that Naruto is destine to be the new six path sage where he will be the strongest as like Goku, Luffy and Ichigo.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 31, 2014)

I wonder if the residing chakra of Ashura and Indra are actually awakened by Naruto and Sasuke themselves or is it the case of their chakra taking over NS bodies.

This is especially the case with Sasuke when his chakra turns dark he seems someone different. Perhaps Indra is more trying to influence Sasuke then.

In Naruto's case it is when he whips up rikudou's seal on Kurama like he knows how to use it. It seems Sasuke doesn't have a clue that he could be in someones control within his own body.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto is going to surpass Asura and likely RS including Sasuke.
> 
> Sasuke got one-shotted by Madara with no problem and Naruto put up a fight against Madara before the extraction.



Naruto, Gaara, and 8 other Bijuu.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto is going to surpass Asura and likely RS including Sasuke.
> 
> Sasuke got one-shotted by Madara with no problem and Naruto put up a fight against Madara before the extraction.



Naruto had plenty of powerful back up though. Only putting up a fight against BLIND Madara.

And once Madara got one of his eyes he one shooted both Naruto and his bijuu allies.

Sasuke had no back up and was up against a Madara that had a rinnegan.

To put it simple: they both were owned right away once Madara got his eye back.

That said Naruto surpassing or not surpassing Sasuke has nothing to do regarding who will defeat Madara or any other future villains if there are any.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 31, 2014)

> No I'm not *Im simply stating the obvious*


You're denying it too.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Naruto had plenty of powerful back up though. Only putting up a fight against BLIND Madara.
> 
> And once Madara got one of his eyes he one shooted both Naruto and his bijuu allies.
> 
> ...



Naruto fought against Rinnegan user before and defeated him. Naruto should've used Bijuu Sage mode that time against Madara.

Sasuke however had lack of knowledge of the Rinnegana and its abilities.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Would Naruto and Sasuke really have the sons souls residing in them or just their chakra? Unless their chakra pretty much equates with theirs souls.
> 
> Damnit Kishi. Why couldn't you have gone with something more simple.



hagoromo: you actually have felt *the presence of the younger, Ashura within you* before, have you not?

naruto in chap #488 'inside him(=sasuke) as well..."


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto fought against Rinnegan user before and defeated him. Naruto should've used Bijuu Sage mode that time against Madara.
> 
> Sasuke however had lack of knowledge of the Rinnegana and its abilities.



Madara's mastery of rinnegan clearly exceeds Nagato's.

Knowledge didn't help Naruto against Limbo and I doubt it would against that telekinesis jutsu either.

Both him and Sasuke were outclassed and even if they knew about those new rinnegan abilities from Madara I doubt that might have made a difference.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Would Naruto and Sasuke really have the sons souls residing in them or just their chakra? Unless their chakra pretty much equates with theirs souls.
> 
> Damnit Kishi. Why couldn't you have gone with something more simple.




You learn that the first chakra spread was by Hagoromo.

Then he said his:


"I taught them both ninshu". It's this chakra which can be "reincanterad".


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Madara's mastery of rinnegan clearly exceeds Nagato's.
> 
> Knowledge didn't help Naruto against Limbo and I doubt it would against that telekinesis jutsu either.
> 
> Both him and Sasuke were outclassed and even if they knew about those new rinnegan abilities from Madara I doubt that might have made a difference.



But Naruto wasn't oneshotted with ease as Sasuke.


----------



## Lance (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh. these telegrams will be lively come Wednesday. Wanking and hating on Similar level.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> But Naruto wasn't oneshotted with ease as Sasuke.



Naruto wasn't fighting solo, and he still got stomped.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> But Naruto wasn't oneshotted with ease as Sasuke.



Once Madara got his eye and used Limbo the battle was over for Naruto.

The only difference is that Madara needed Naruto alive so that he would extract Kurama from him.

He didn't need to extract anything from Sasuke so he attacked him with killing intent.

Both were one shoots, its just that Madara took his time with Naruto as extracting bijuus takes time and he needed him alive to extract his bijuu.

Both Naruto and Sasuke were completely outclassed. Madara could kill any of them wherever he wanted. That is all.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

either this is a fake or kishi recycles panels because i swear i saw those exact same panels before


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

anyways hagoromo says the brothers have reincarnated many a time and he met many of them. 
i wonder if he talked to maddy as well. like 'son, I dont think Mugentsukuyomi is a good idea'
'shut the fuck up failed geezer!  It is, because this time its me me me who executes it! '
hash doesnt seem to have met him.

indra looks so much like maddy  and ashura,  hash

incidently the font used for hagoromos philosophical gibberish is same as that when 10bito said 'On what grounds do you confirm the end of war?'


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> But Naruto wasn't oneshotted with ease as Sasuke.



true.......... SM naruto was ck


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> true.......... SM naruto was ck



Naruto blocked and pushed backwards.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto blocked and pushed backwards.



The end results for both Naruto and Sasuke were the same.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto blocked and pushed backwards.



lol, still got pawned by blind madara  and blown off while SMless susano'oless sasuke took on madara's jutsu.......... head on :ignoramus

oh and..........
Releasing gates means chakra flows through one's body without any restraints

totally blocked it, right?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2014)

Btw, if Naruto is Ashura's reincarnation, why does he get RS's horns/rabbit ears when he goes KCM?


----------



## Lance (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> lol, still got pawned by blind madara  and blown off while SMless susano'oless sasuke took on madara's jutsu.......... head on :ignoramus
> 
> oh and..........
> Releasing gates means chakra flows through one's body without any restraints
> ...



Of course he blocked it! look at his hands stretched outwards blocking it!


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Btw, if Naruto is Ashura's reincarnation, why does he get RS's horns/rabbit ears when he goes KCM?



Because it's chakra mode. Ashura and Indra were special for his father. Maybe even Kaguya did the same thing for her sons.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Of course he blocked it! look at his hands stretched outwards blocking it!



your right. sorry for doubting you


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can we wait until the chapter comes out before we jump into conclusions assuming its Sasuke. Its too easy to think Sasuke is the final villain and all that.
> 
> Naruto both die with Sasuke but like I said Sasuke is not with Naruto convo with RS.
> 
> Naruto is going to end up being stronger than Sasuke as he is the chosen successor not Saske/Idari.



Give it a rest bro, Sasuke is Indra's successor, get over it, it's clear as day now


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

every time i mentioned the foreshadowing im laught at by some peeps. i wonder what theyd say now.



shyakugaun said:


> Give it a rest bro, Sasuke is Indra's successor, get over it, it's clear as day now



how many times hes been wrong i wonder.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> what forshadowing?



naruto said theres something within sasuke too in chap #488.
and in #486 he said sasuke saw it too that if they fight both will die.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> naruto said theres something within sasuke too in chap #488.
> and in #486 he said sasuke saw it too that if they fight both will die.



interesting 

you knew sasuke and naruo were the incarnations of these bros?.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> naruto said theres something within sasuke too in chap #488.
> and in #486 he said sasuke saw it too that if they fight both will die.



It has me thinking that What Sasuke saw he stated he wasnt going to die. Judging by the size of their chakra constructs I would say Indra was stronger. The battle probably weakned them both but Indra was still alive. Probably got killed by Ashura allies


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Mar 31, 2014)

Hopefully Sasuke is getting the same lecture in his mindscape.

It's annoying how he is always outside of the plot, and never has any idea of what's actually going on, and is basically just doing what everyone tells him too.

Hopefully Sasuke ends up knowing all this, and just tells Naruto to fuck off, and he made up his own mind.


----------



## Hasan (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> while i agree on this statement, i hope sasuke is not the reincarnation of him.
> 
> ii hope it is someone else.
> 
> the accept "your true self" speech and fight with kabuto as well as the development with sasuek when he met hashirama would be irrelevant if sasuke isn't even "his trueself" and just a puppet like naruto is. i mean, all that development is ruined by now but....



I don't think so.

By meeting with the Hokage, Sasuke now has goal that he shares with Naruto, which he is going to achieve his way. Like Ashura and Indra had their own philosophies on peace. Also interesting here is that Naruto recalled Itachi's words about "those who are acknowledged" right after Sasuke noted that he would become Hokage.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 31, 2014)

anyone thinks we will see a Ashura and Indra flashback?


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> interesting
> 
> you knew sasuke and naruo were the incarnations of these bros?.



i wasnt sure when i saw those chaps but when both of them 'died' at a time i kinda get it. then karin sensed some chakra with nasty vibes at where sasuke 'was'.


----------



## KingBoo (Mar 31, 2014)

lmao! even naruto looks disappointed that he's the reincarnated son


----------



## mayumi (Mar 31, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> anyone thinks we will see a Ashura and Indra flashback?



We will certainly see it. Either Rikudou will describe it or it will be replayed with Naruto and Sasuke clash.

I rather it be the brothers chakra being attached to Naruto and Sasuke than them being outright reincarnation which is not what it is described as.


----------



## Lance (Mar 31, 2014)

I would rather see it now! In this heat of the moment!

I don't wanna see this SO6P after war is done! I wanna see classic Naruto!

- Going on a Mission
- Coming home 

Yes I am boring like that! 

But seriously though, I fell in love with Naruto after the Chunnin exams, his fight with Negi and now........


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

mayumi said:


> We will certainly see it. Either Rikudou will describe it or it will be replayed with Naruto and Sasuke clash.



yep.and its not the 'outright reincarnation'. 
theie souls reside in their 'reincanations' but the 'reincanations'  arent exactly them. 

and i bet the brothers were as thick as as thick as thieves untill hagoromo chose ashura.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 31, 2014)

Tell me how this reincarnation buisness does not cheapen the "bond" between Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Tell me how this reincarnation buisness does not cheapen the "bond" between Naruto and Sasuke.



cheapen? 

i am sorry sera but the bond naruto and sasuke share is just forced.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

like i said naruto and sasuke or any other reincarnations arent exactly ashura n indra. 
otherwize thered be no point in reincarnating.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Mar 31, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Tell me how this reincarnation buisness does not cheapen the "bond" between Naruto and Sasuke.



What bond?

They were barely friends when they were teamates.

Naruto just has some serious issues with abandonment that he needs to work on.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

hash still regards maddy as his friend.

not in an obsessive way as maddys toward hash or narutos towards sasuke tho.


----------



## vered (Mar 31, 2014)

We'll probably see Sasuke this chapter besides Naruto getting some power from RS before waking up.
I wonder if sasuke will get to see RS as well in his mind ....
I hope we'll see the end of Madara vs Gai by the end of the chapter.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> hash still regards maddy as his friend.



but hashi and maddy had a relationship on screen and not just hinted at. 

there is just no chemistry between naruto and sasuke.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> but hashi and maddy had a relationship on screen and just hinted at.
> 
> there is just no chemistry between naruto and sasuke.



agreed. the friendship btween hash and maddys  was  written well and natural while that between naruto and sasuke isnt.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

i wonder if i will have to list all the painels foreshadowing that Sasuke is probably Indra's reincarnation


----------



## mayumi (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> yep.and its not the 'outright reincarnation'.
> theie souls reside in their 'reincanations' but the 'reincanations'  arent exactly them.
> 
> and i bet the brothers were as thick as as thick as thieves untill hagoromo chose ashura.



Just for LOL. Was Itachi the Hagoromo of this generation? 
Afterall Naruto and Sasuke conflict started because Itachi was not interested in Sasuke and came to kidnap Naruto. :ho


----------



## Lance (Mar 31, 2014)

from what I understand of their Fight at VOTE , Sasuke only saw Naruto as a close friend to kill and awaken MS.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2014)

vered said:


> We'll probably see Sasuke this chapter besides Naruto getting some power from RS before waking up.
> I wonder if sasuke will get to see RS as well in his mind ....
> I hope we'll see the end of Madara vs Gai by the end of the chapter.



I highly doubt Sasuke will be part of it or see RS in his mind.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> I highly doubt Sasuke will be part of it or see RS in his mind.



agreed, i think he will see his brother or kaguya since naruto didn't meet ashura (he would be meeting himself lol).


----------



## vered (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> but hashi and maddy had a relationship on screen and not just hinted at.
> 
> there is just no chemistry between naruto and sasuke.


This is not entirely true, they had a great chemistry at part 1 between them.
The problem started at part 2 where Sasuke and Naruto stories and arcs were almost completely separated and they barely saw each other throughout part 2.
Till this war, they saw each other 2-3 times at most and only recently they actually started fighting side by side.
Kishi broke their connection in part 2 by keeping them apart far too long and making Narutos connection and thoughts about Sasuke to be mainly a one sided thing.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

vered said:


> *This is not entirely true, they had a great chemistry at part 1 between them.*
> The problem started at part 2 where Sasuke and Naruto stories and arcs were almost completely separated and they barely saw each other throughout part 2.
> Till this war, they saw each other 2-3 times at most and only recently they actually started fighting side by side.
> Kishi broke their connection in part 2 by keeping them apart far too long and making Narutos connection and thoughts about Sasuke mainly be a one sided thing.



no......... just no 


all i saw in part 1 was naruto lusting over sasuke's dick and sasuke having small dick envy at one point because why the fuck not.

even when madara lost to hashi at everything, i didn't see that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

Naruto has even seen what is inside of Sasuke already


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Naruto has even seen what is inside of Sasuke already



to be fair to naruto, sasuke thrusted his hand in naruto first................ without his permission 



see, vered? narusasu's relationship is nothing more than gay jokes even as 13 year olds.

hashi and madara's has it's share of gay jokes but the difference is that people think these two are actually in love while naruto and sasuke is nothing more than one wanting to rape the other who is sexually oppressed.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

Am I the only reader who doesn't think Kaguya will ever be relevant?



vered said:


> This is not entirely true, they had a great chemistry at part 1 between them.
> The problem started at part 2 where Sasuke and Naruto stories and arcs were almost completely separated and they barely saw each other throughout part 2.
> Till this war, they saw each other 2-3 times at most and only recently they actually started fighting side by side.
> Kishi broke their connection in part 2 by keeping them apart far too long and making Narutos connection and thoughts about Sasuke mainly be a one sided thing.



Even in Part 1 it sucked. Kishi spent less pages showing their friendship than he did for Hashirama and Madara. I never felt that it was well-developed.

Kishi's biggest problem is that he likes to tell the readers things. He doesn't show us things.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 31, 2014)

Predict Naruto saying:

-Stop calling me your son's reincarnation. I doesnt want to fullfill fucking prophecies. I do not want my fate to be decided by some old fart from the past. I will decide my destiny by myself and put the end to the sycle of hatred. Im not your son! Im the son of Uzumaki Kushina and Minato Namikaze!  Im Uzumaki Naruto, dattebayo!

And Rikudou said:

-You are ready.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Am I the only reader who doesn't think Kaguya will ever be relevant?



she will be but as much as obvious next villain RS brother sydcuk

kind of like how kaguya over shadowed RS last chapter.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

maddy to hash = posessive love
hash to maddy= straight friendshippy

sasuke to naruto= 'he is my follower and minor' but actually is my best(=only) friend.
naruto to sasuke='you are my friend'


----------



## santanico (Mar 31, 2014)

I wonder who Indra's reincarnation is!? omg I can't even imagine who


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Naruto has even seen what is inside of Sasuke already



and naruto assumed sasuke saw whats inside of him(=naruto) as well.



starr said:


> I wonder who Indra's reincarnation is!? omg I can't even imagine who



haha.

thereve been many incarnations of both indra and ashura tho. hagoromo said so.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

Good ol memories of Naruto & Sasuke:


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> maddy to hash = posessive love
> hash to maddy= straight friendshippy
> *
> sasuke to naruto= 'he is my follower and minor' but actually is my best(=only) friend.
> naruto to sasuke='you are my friend'*



i don't see any of that. i honestly dont see sasuke giving a single shit about naruto which is why when he does, i am surprised. 

and when naruto defends sasuke, he seems like a house wife beaten by her husband but defending him against the cops.

it's just... i am sorry.... i can't


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

Both Sasuke and Madara did pretty much same thing. They sewered their bond. Solo kings.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> i don't see any of that. i honestly dont see sasuke giving a single shit about naruto which is why when he does, i am surprised.
> 
> and when naruto defends sasuke, he seems like a house wife beaten by her husband but defending him against the cops.
> 
> it's just... i am sorry.... i can't



We both know kishi is a shitty author.

He ruined half the characters and made sure the other half at least have some stupid retarded shit.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> i don't see any of that. i honestly dont see sasuke giving a single shit about naruto which is why when he does, i am surprised.
> 
> and when naruto defends sasuke, he seems like a house wife beaten by her husband but defending him against the cops.
> 
> it's just... i am sorry.... i can't



sasuke kept his words that he wouldnt attack konoha peeps before fighting naruto even when he was a problem child.

he kinda calmed down after exchanging fists with naruto in the chap 486.

he's protected naruto against obito in this war and only one in the shinobi united he wanted to save from the 10b nuke was naruto. he didnt even think of sakura then.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

if Sasuke doesnt have some of Indra's chakra, this is the biggest red herring of manga history .

Unless it left him when Madara was revived, but it would still make him Indra's reincarnation nonetheless.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Am I the only reader who doesn't think Kaguya will ever be relevant?


bah nope
"We, the brothers, in order to expiate the shin our mother *left behind*.."

ive been saying shes long gone.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> sasuke kept his words that he wouldnt attack konoha peeps before fighting naruto even when he was a problem child.
> 
> he kinda calmed down after exchanging fists with naruto in the chap 486.
> 
> he's protected naruto against obito in this war and only one in the shinobi united he wanted to save from the 10b nuke was naruto. he didnt even think of sakura then.



again, it is that stuff that seems forced to me when sasuke does that. 

i am sorry takL sama....... this is one argument i can't change my stance on


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> again, it is that stuff that seems forced to me when sasuke does that.
> 
> i am sorry takL sama....... this is one argument i can't change my stance on



i havent said it wasnt seemed to be forced have i?


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> if Sasuke doesnt have some of Indra's chakra, this is the biggest red herring of manga history .
> 
> Unless it left him when Madara was revived, but it would still make him Indra's reincarnation nonetheless.



i am sorry jeanne but i hope he isn't indara. the entire purpose of itachi's speech is sasuke finding his trueself without influence hence oro's "he is different from manipulated and controlled by me, itachi, and tobi" which showed that sasuke was choosing for himself. just being a manikin to some dead ghost with amnesia is stupid ass writing and foreshadowing


----------



## Lance (Mar 31, 2014)

And *Addy* expected better from Kishi?


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am sorry jeanne but i hope he isn't indara. the entire purpose of itachi's speech is sasuke finding his trueself without influence hence oro's "he is different from manipulated and controlled by me, itachi, and tobi" which showed that sasuke was choosing for himself. just being a manikin to some dead ghost with amnesia is stupid ass writing and foreshadowing



He will. Both Naruto and Sasuke. Both of them are DESTINED to keep the cycle of hatred going. They are being forced into this destiny by the unsettled ghost of Ashura and Sasuke. Naruto and Sasuke will find their true own truth path when they break the cycle.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> And *Addy* expected better from Kishi?



man, neo sasuke after oro rebirth does that to ya.

it's like crack. you know it ends well but you ignore it


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am sorry jeanne but i hope he isn't indara. the entire purpose of itachi's speech is sasuke finding his trueself without influence hence oro's "he is different from manipulated and controlled by me, itachi, and tobi" which showed that sasuke was choosing for himself. just being a manikin to some dead ghost with amnesia is stupid ass writing and foreshadowing


you really dont get the concept of reincarnation, do you?


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 31, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> If it turns out that the young man with great power in his eyes turns out to be Madara. lot will be twisted.
> 
> Jiraiya thought right that Nagato is destined child as well as Naruto.
> 
> ...



The fact that after Sasuke clashed with Naruto Naruto stated to his allies that he saw something within him. Even in the spoilers they are referring to it. But I guess this is old and that came out after but either way. Sasuke and Naruto are the true Children of destiny.

Sasuke=Itachi and Naruto=Nagato


Im starting to believe the Rinnegan is indeed a Mutation of the Sharingan and once the Rinnegan is awakened you lose all you sharingan techniques. But if We look at Nagato view through the Rinnegan. All its actual visual based traits  looks like advance forms of the Byakugan. I think very soon that the rift between inhertances between Indra and Ashura caused some lore mix up.

Byakugan evolves into The RInnegan
Sharingan evoles into The Mangekyo

Rinnegan does't read more than the Mangekyo. Just it reads the other half of the story that supposed to be 1st Part being read by Byakugan while the next is the Rinnegan.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> He will. Both Naruto and Sasuke. Both of them are DESTINED to keep the cycle of hatred going. They are being forced into this destiny by the unsettled ghost of Ashura and Sasuke. Naruto and Sasuke will find their true own truth path when they break the cycle.



you don't get it. their entire actions is based on ghosts manipulating them. it was bad enough by kishi making the whole "chakra vains in uchiha brains causing hatred and darkness" bullshit and the destiny shit but possession as well? come on


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> you don't get it. their entire actions is based on ghosts manipulating them. it was bad enough by kishi making the whole "chakra vains in uchiha brains causing hatred and darkness" bullshit and the destiny shit but possession as well? come on




Sasuke can still make other choices, new ones, by himself. Actually, Indra is supposed to keep returning until he can clean this shit up with Ashura, and to clean this shit up, Sasuke needs to make the right choice with Naruto, or the manga wont end.

We are already at the end of the manga, there is not much room anymore. Kishi wouldnt kill everything that he foreshadowed since part 1 like that.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> you really dont get the concept of reincarnation, do you?



i don't give a shit. all i understand is that sasuke and naruto are apparently  ghosts who lost their memory each life but retained their personalities for some reason 650+ chapters in the manga.

that is how kishi presents it and it's the lamest shit i have read in this manga since jiraya uttered Rshit's name


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> you don't get it. their entire actions is based on ghosts manipulating them. it was bad enough by kishi making the whole "chakra vains in uchiha brains causing hatred and darkness" bullshit and the destiny shit but possession as well? come on



Actually I think I get it better than you. Yes both naruto and sasuke have a destiny over their lives. Their fated battle will drive them to kill eachother and continue on the cycle of hatred to the next Generation. That is their destiny.

Indra Most likely killed Ashura and in his weakend state Ashura allies killed Indra. Once again continuing on the cycle. Hashirama killed Madara. the cycle just keeps happening which results into more blood filled future.  Which is continuing on to both Naruto and Sasuke. Naruto needs to break his destiny of being the loser and sasuke needs to break his curse of hatred. To go against destiny and bring true peace to the shinobi world.

Remember what the toads say that depending on what naruto does it will either destroy the shinobi world or bring peace and prosperity to it.(Not word for word but the notion in a gist)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

Why is the spoiler thread already open?



takL said:


> bah nope
> "We, the brothers, in order to expiate the shin our mother *left behind*.."
> 
> ive been saying shes long gone.



Yea I honestly don't get why everyone thinks she is going to be brought up again in a way that reveals new information, much less thinking she will be a major character. She was necessary for world-building. That's about it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why is the spoiler thread already open?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I honestly don't get why everyone thinks she is going to be brought up again in a way that reveals new information, much less thinking she will be a major character. She was necessary for world-building. That's about it.


the first page of the manga was released already


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

wasn't there a colored page or some shit this week?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> you really dont get the concept of reincarnation, do you?



Thats the big problem in the west. It was suppose to be the SAME FUCKING SOUL in another body but no memories of his past life. BUT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Kishi decided to say reincarnation is a ghost that goes up your ass and posses you. Fuck you KISHI.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

yes there is, they released the first nomal page i guess

@KAKASHI10

the problem in Naruto is that chakra exists, therefore spiritual energy might link to spiritual, and voil?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> maddy to hash = posessive love
> hash to maddy= straight friendshippy



Poor Madara.  Hashi is one of those guys who is so nice and accommodating he accidentally leads people on. 



> sasuke to naruto= 'he is my follower and minor' but actually is my best(=only) friend.
> naruto to sasuke='you are my friend'



Naruto isn't Sasuke's only friend. If whatever half-assed bond Sasuke shares with Naruto can be called friendship, then Sasuke definitely has other friends. 



Jeαnne said:


> the first page of the manga was released already



I didn't even notice there were posts.

Well that was unexciting and predictable.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

It's just reincarnation of chakra which was spread by Hagoromo himself.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> wasn't there a colored page or some shit this week?



yep naruto is on the issue cover and the lead off


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> irrelevant.  sasuke and naruto don't exist. they never existed. all that exists in ashura and indara. sasuke and itachi's relationship? filler. naruto's hardships as a kid? who gives a single fuck? he did it like a billion times before hand.
> 
> now we know why sasuke wants to be hokage. in order to make that shitty ass parallel between him and indara.



I dont think you understand Reincarnations. Just the spirit and power passes on through each individual. Look at the Avatar. Rava was the spirit that reincarnated into each and every Avatar. Each one gained the power to wield all the elements through Rava but each host existed as his own version of the avatar. There was a string of destiny that had stopping points the was sown through each and everyone. The spirit was destroyed and that cycle was over when Korra let Rava die. Then she created a New Rava which entered into a new era and cycle of their world.

Most likely this will be the Last shinobi era of Ashura and Indra. Their spirits will rest and most likely Sasuke and Naruto's spirit will carry on after their deaths into a new cycle ushering in a new shinobi era. Just like wih Korra that she is the new avatar the will be start the rebirth cycle all over again


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

Wait. Does the RS even know that Madara is back? I still think both Mads and Sasuke are Indra reincarnations so this could be comical if Naruto points out Madara's return to the RS. I doubt he knows about Edo Tensei.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 31, 2014)

takL, it's possible that hagoromo's brother could be actually... a sister? Because to me, by seeing the raw, one of those infants seems a little feminine :/



PikaCheeka said:


> Wait. Does the RS even know that Madara is back? I still think both Mads and Sasuke are Indra reincarnations so this could be comical if Naruto points out Madara's return to the RS. I doubt he knows about Edo Tensei.



of course he knows it... He said that thing about shinju in the actual war...


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto isn't Sasuke's only friend. If whatever half-assed bond Sasuke shares with Naruto can be called friendship, then Sasuke definitely has other friends.



who are they?


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I dont think you understand Reincarnations. Just the spirit and power passes on through each individual. Look at the Avatar. Rava was the spirit that reincarnated into each and every Avatar. Each one gained the power to wield all the elements through Rava but each host existed as his own version of the avatar. There was a string of destiny that had stopping points the was sown through each and everyone. The spirit was destroyed and that cycle was over when Korra let Rava die. Then she created a New Rava which entered into a new era and cycle of their world.
> 
> Most likely this will be the Last shinobi era of Ashura and Indra. Their spirits will rest and most likely Sasuke and Naruto's spirit will carry on after their deaths into a new cycle ushering in a new shinobi era. Just like wih Korra that she is the new avatar the will be start the rebirth cycle all over again



avatar was stated from the start to be about reincarnations and stuff. and the avatars are not the same. they distinuished. naruto is stated to be like ashura in too many ways.  and ang actually tells his previous incarnation to go fuck himself when asked to kill zuko in the recent "the search" comic which shows us the vast difference between the two. ashura is a carbon copy of naruto.

you can't compare kora to aang, and the first avatar. they have their own personalities. naruto is going to have one difference from ashura but last chapter made them the exact same like obito and naruto which was a shit parallel.

naruto... why now?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well that was unexciting and predictable.



What did you think we were discussing?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> of course he knows it... He said that thing about shinju in the actual war...



The RS mentioned Edo Tensei? Huh?



takL said:


> who are they?



At the risk of starting pairing drama, he obviously would consider Sakura and Kakashi friends as well. 

He really has never shown much interest in Taka but I'm sure Kishi will tell us they are also friends.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> What did you think we were discussing?



Well the page was so much like predictions that I couldn't even tell the difference between predictions and discussion.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> who are they?



i think pika is refering to the bee vs sasuke fight but that was treated as filler


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 31, 2014)

I was replying to your question about madara's return.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the RS knows about Madara as he knew that Naruto and company had been fighting the Shinju.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

Rikudou was watching the fight


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

Implying Kishi believes in consistency.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Hagoromo knows all. :ignoramus


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

Rikudou seems to have omniscience , how else could he find his sons reincarnations through time


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hagoromo knows all. :ignoramus



yeah, "i brought peace"......... sure you did


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> takL, it's possible that hagoromo's brother could be actually... a sister? Because to me, by seeing the raw, one of those infants seems a little feminine :/



u mean the babies in chap #670?　would be nice but jp women arent supposed to pose with their legs open wide like 'her' in the bottom panal.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Rikudou seems to have omniscience , how else could he find his sons reincarnations through time



Uh being a sensor?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, "i brought peace"......... sure you did




But he did bring peace.

I can make a bet Indra or Hogoromo's brother fucked up.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> yes there is, they released the first nomal page i guess
> 
> @KAKASHI10
> 
> the problem in Naruto is that chakra exists, therefore spiritual energy might link to spiritual, and voil?



Thats the same as a ghost going up your ass and been with you. 



Addy said:


> +reps K Kun


----------



## Lance (Mar 31, 2014)

Poor sage called Peace but it never came!


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

Shin said:


> But he did bring peace.
> 
> I can make a bet Indra or Hogoromo's brother fucked up.



he just said peace and not momentarily peace or something.  way too arrogant of a line or too stupid for someone who seems to claim has a vast control over his wording.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, "i brought peace"......... sure you did



hagoromo's never said that tho


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> hagoromo's never said that tho



You're move Addy.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uh being a sensor?


but how being a sensor would allow him to appear at the right time though, he must have an idea of what is happening...


----------



## Lance (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> hagoromo's never said that tho



He said that in last chapter! When he introduced himself to the dumbass known as Naruto!


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> At the risk of starting pairing drama, he obviously would consider Sakura and Kakashi friends as well.



and yet he only inteneded to save naruto when 10b was nuking everyone including sakura.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Rikudou seems to have omniscience , how else could he find his sons reincarnations through time



How else could he change his speech


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

Mateush said:


> How else could he change his speech


there is this too

wtf Rikudou, wtf


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> He said that in last chapter! When he introduced himself to the dumbass known as Naruto!



takL is a translator, and he read the RAW. 




Jeαnne said:


> there is this too
> 
> wtf Rikudou, wtf



You sound surprised. Don't judge God Hagoromo as if he were a mere Uchiha. 

Hagoromo's power approaches Itachi level.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> You sound surprised. Don't judge God Hagoromo as if he were a mere Uchiha.
> 
> Hagoromo's power approaches Itachi level.





i think that the best sign that Sasuke currently considers Naruto his most important bond is how he actually cares about breaking it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> and yet he only inteneded to save naruto when 10b was nuking everyone including sakura.



In case you were unaware, Sasuke can't teleport. It was physically impossible for him to save anyone but Naruto and Juugo. 

And he also planned on saving Juugo.

Nice try.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> He said that in last chapter! When he introduced himself to the dumbass known as Naruto!



naa his words were  "I am he who accomplishes peace and order..."


----------



## lathia (Mar 31, 2014)

Doctor Crane is too lax nowadays. Back in the days we'd see accounts dropping left and right for out of topic posts. I wonder if he is out there catching sunlight.... yet again he's a redhead / ginger isn't he? lol jk.

We will definitely have more flashbacks and now Sasuke will definitely come into the picture. Cliffhanger with Naruto talking to Obito and heading toward the battlefield. Week after that, Gai and his friends are eating dirt.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> In case you were unaware, Sasuke can't teleport. It was physically impossible for him to save anyone but Naruto and Juugo.
> 
> And he also planned on saving Juugo.
> 
> Nice try.



After the stunt he pulled against Deidara, Sasuke had more than enough time to save anyone of his choosing.


----------



## Lance (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> naa his words were  "I am he who accomplishes peace and order..."



He should have said "I am he who *attempts* to accomplish peace and order...." given he did neither! 

Peace is still not there and Hashi accomplished order through village system.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

Waiting for the RS to tell Nardo that he believes in him. 



Klue said:


> After the stunt he pulled against Deidara, Sasuke had more than enough time to save anyone of his choosing.



Use cheap "logic" if you like. Doesn't change the fact that Sasuke wanted to save Juugo as well, which goes directly against what takL said.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> In case you were unaware, Sasuke can't teleport. It was physically impossible for him to save anyone but Naruto and Juugo.
> 
> And he also planned on saving Juugo.
> 
> Nice try.


nice try? try?
and he didnt think about sakura at all. 

so u r claiming  that  jugo is as important as naruto to sasuke?


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> He should have said "I am he who *attempts* to accomplish peace and order...." given he did neither!
> 
> Peace is still not there and Hashi accomplished order through village system.



He'll accomplish peace through Naruto.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> He'll accomplish peace through Naruto.



and through sasuke i bet. thats how raincanatuon works


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

Rikudou exists on the whole spam of time, so where he is now, he is in the past, present and future , if he will accomplish peace through Naruto and Sasuke, he has already accomplished it


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Rikudou exists on the whole spam of time, so where he is now, he is in the past, present and future , if he will accomplish peace through Naruto and Sasuke, he has already accomplished it



Yeah he said he is there to witness what will become of Ninshuu


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> In case you were unaware, Sasuke can't teleport. It was physically impossible for him to save anyone but Naruto and Juugo.
> 
> And he also planned on saving Juugo.
> 
> Nice try.



Sasuke will teleport and fly soon. I have faith Muahahahaha


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> and through sasuke i bet. thats how raincanatuon works



Not according to Matrix XZ.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Not according to Matrix XZ.


IEHIHEEIHIEHHIE 

oh god, why are things always like that?

i cant wait for this chapter


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Rikudou exists on the whole spam of time, so where he is now, he is in the past, present and future , if he will accomplish peace through Naruto and Sasuke, he has already accomplished it



basically they keep raincarnating till they finally make peace with each other.

and obviously naruto n sasuke are their final stops. unless wsj ordered kish to write the manga forever.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> IEHIHEEIHIEHHIE
> 
> oh god, why are things always like that?
> 
> i cant wait for this chapter



As am I. 

Haven't felt any excitement for this series since the cliff hanger where Obito managed to become the Jinchuuriki.

Last June, perhaps?


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Rikudou exists on the whole spam of time, so where he is now, he is in the past, present and future



He's Yog Sohoth?


----------



## Lance (Mar 31, 2014)

This just got confusing 

If Naruto accomplished Peace how will that have been SO6P accomplishing peace? I thought Naruto had Ashura's chakra!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2014)

Would be better if we got the colored pages as well...but this must mean an early release is on it's way.



takL said:


> anyways hagoromo says the brothers have reincarnated many a time and he met many of them.
> i wonder if he talked to maddy as well. like 'son, I dont think Mugentsukuyomi is a good idea'
> 'shut the fuck up failed geezer!  It is, because this time its me me me who executes it! '
> hash doesnt seem to have met him.
> ...



And what does that imply exactly? I am just curious because you always bother to point out these "trivial" things like what fonts or way of speaking lines Kishi uses sometimes when he's making dialogue.



Mateush said:


> Good ol memories of Naruto & Sasuke:



You should've posted as well the page where Sasuke told him in the first round of the Chuunin Exams fights that he also looked forward to fight him. 

Sasuke acknowledged him there as an equal and was another sign of their developing friendship.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> basically they keep raincarnating till they finally make peace with each other.
> 
> and obviously naruto n sasuke are their final stops. unless wsj ordered kish to write the manga forever.


yeah but i was refering to the other comment saying that Rikudou should have said attempt 

attempt should mean try something, but if Rikudou is timeless, he has already accomplished everything that he could have


----------



## Mateush (Mar 31, 2014)

Hagoromo won't leave until his Ninshuu becomes as he likes


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Hagoromo won't leave until his Ninshuu becomes as he likes


it has already become, he is just taking his time talking to who will help it come around 



Gamma Akutabi said:


> He's Yog Sohoth?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> nice try? try?
> and he didnt think about sakura at all.
> 
> so u r claiming  that  jugo is as important as naruto to sasuke?



Because he couldn't save her. He thought about Team 7, Sakura and Kakashi included, in Part 2 several times. Don't pretend it's only Naruto that he cares about. 

And no, that's not what I said. You screwed up. I proved you wrong with a manga page. Now you're diverting.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2014)

I thought that slight manifestation of Ashura was actually gonna interact with Naruto or that he would sense it but turned out just to be what Hagoromo can see with his Rin'negan.



Klue said:


> As am I.
> 
> Haven't felt any excitement for this series since the cliff hanger where Obito managed to become the Jinchuuriki.
> 
> Last June, perhaps?



First week of July actually.


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> And what does that imply exactly? I am just curious because you always bother to point out these "trivial" things like what fonts or way of speaking lines Kishi uses sometimes when he's making dialogue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still it seemed  rivalry rather than friedndship. i mean hash n maddy talked lots and trained with each other and they werent forced to  by anyone but themselves, unlike  sasuke and naruto. 

about the font im just sharing what i see. take it as what it's worth kinda


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2014)

A good blooming rivarly it was then, just like Gai has always said. Still positive.

I see, thanks either way.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 31, 2014)

takL, i said that because the left baby has something strange on his hairs (more long than the other bro's), even the clothes are a bit different. It's a pretty unusual for a coulpe of twin brothers... But if you say that pose doesn't belong to a feminine figure then I trust in you.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 31, 2014)

Did naruto feel ashura and Indra in sasuke that is why he said to the others something like only he can face him. Wonder how long he knew of who he really was.


----------



## Shattering (Mar 31, 2014)

IMO Sasuke "caring chart" is something like this:

Itachi 90%
Naruto 7%
Juugo 2%
Rest of the world 1%


----------



## Recal (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> basically they keep raincarnating till they finally make peace with each other.
> 
> and obviously naruto n sasuke are their final stops. unless wsj ordered kish to write the manga forever.



And Naruto morphs into JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (sort of).


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Because he couldn't save her. He thought about Team 7, Sakura and Kakashi included, in Part 2 several times. Don't pretend it's only Naruto that he cares about.
> 
> And no, that's not what I said. You screwed up. I proved you wrong with a manga page. Now you're diverting.



u proved me wrong with the scan? how? how does it prove he couldnt have saved sakura or others? while he thought about the team 7 then? 
Aaand me pretend what? 
thats another bs. i was rather surprised that he stated  that he only wanted to save naruto from the whole shinobi alliance.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

Ashura looks funny in that painel, almost as if he is looking at Naruto 

like "oh fuck he knows that i am here"

would be funny if Kishi actually make them come around and manifest


----------



## Gabe (Mar 31, 2014)

Maybe madara actually died at the vote and was resurrected somehow and because he died there Hashirama died soon. If both brother fate is to kill each other. Because if this is the case both madara and hashi should have died at the vote.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 31, 2014)

Recal said:


> And the Naruto morphs into JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (sort of).


​


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

you know something that is in my head

I remember that the birds lead Juugo and Suigetsu to Orochimaru's secret place saying that they felt Sasuke's chakra there, but he wasnt.

i wonder if they were somehow confusing Sasuke's chakra with maybe remains of Madara's chakra, or something, from Kabuto's experiments


----------



## takL (Mar 31, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> takL, i said that because the left baby has something strange on his hairs (more long than the other bro's), even the clothes are a bit different. It's a pretty unusual for a coulpe of twin brothers... But if you say that pose doesn't belong to a feminine figure then I trust in you.



ur qs are always welcomed by me. u know. anyways i havent seen any woman standing that mannish  in the manga. not even tsunade.



Gabe said:


> Did naruto feel ashura and Indra in sasuke that is why he said to the others something like only he can face him. Wonder how long he knew of who he really was.



he felt ashuras presence within himself and indras in sasuke while not really knowing what they were.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

takL said:


> u proved me wrong with the scan? how? how does it prove he couldnt have saved sakura or others? while he thought about the team 7 then?
> Aaand me pretend what?
> thats another bs. i was rather surprised that he stated  that he only wanted to save naruto from the whole shinobi alliance.



You said the only person he was going to save was Naruto. He said he was going to save Juugo, too.

Sasuke cares about more than just Naruto. It will probably come up when he gets his Indra comparison. He's already breaking the cycle.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 31, 2014)

Wonder if Naruto also felt Indra in that moment. Is Sasuke also aware of the incarnation shit? 


It's kind of hilarious how well the two have been getting along lately. It is as our Lord and savior foreshadowed.:ignoramus


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Wonder if Naruto also felt Indra in that moment. Is Sasuke also aware of the incarnation shit?
> 
> 
> It's kind of hilarious how well the two have been getting along lately. It is as our Lord and savior foreshadowed.:ignoramus


damn now I understand why Naruto has been looking at Sasuke this way... he has felt it since the kage summit, so when Sasuke arrived to fight together in the war, Naruto knew that there was something, but he keeps struggling with his memories of past Sasuke. Its like he wants the old Sasuke but he feels Indra's presence there and he knows that there is ill intent.

Sasuke's random comments also point that he either knows something, or he has some personality disorder. 

depending on how Kishi deals with it, things could get absurd kinda fast


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> damn now I understand why Naruto has been looking at Sasuke this way... he has felt it since the kage summit, so when Sasuke arrived to fight together in the war, Naruto knew that there was something, but he keeps struggling with *his memories of past Sasuke*. Its like he wants the old Sasuke but he feels Indra's presence there and he knows that there is ill intent.
> 
> Sasuke's random comments also point that he either knows something, or he has some personality disorder.
> 
> depending on how Kishi deals with it, things could get absurd kinda fast



Good Lord if Kishi goes in this direction it's so fucking dumb I can't even.....

I really hope Madara is left out of that crap if he does that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Good Lord if Kishi goes in this direction it's so fucking dumb I can't even.....
> 
> I really hope Madara is left out of that crap if he does that.


you better be prepared


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks god for that Orochimaru is just another reincarnation of Orochimaru...


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> you know something that is in my head
> 
> I remember that the birds lead Juugo and Suigetsu to Orochimaru's secret place saying that they felt Sasuke's chakra there, but he wasnt.
> 
> i wonder if they were somehow confusing Sasuke's chakra with maybe remains of Madara's chakra, or something, from Kabuto's experiments



Actually Considering that they broke through the ground to sasuke location. The cave was probably under the hideout and Juugo tract the chakra to the point and put a hole in the floor aka the caves roof.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 31, 2014)

BlinkST said:


>




It almost looks like as if Sasuke was on some level aware of what's up when he declared he's the only one allowed to kill Naruto erase the past.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, preparing for another redundant waste of a chapter. 


*Spoiler*: _Oh wise sage tell me something I don't know_ 












Naruto's face says it all...


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 31, 2014)

^



Back then, people hated me for saying this meant Sharingan > Rinnegan, cause the toad actually seemed pretty fucking terrified when talking about Sasuke

Wonder what they would think now.:ignoramus


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 31, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure we'll some some sort of "Sharingan" stronger than the Rinnegan whether people like it or not.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

The only big question I have for this chapter is if he will show us what the RS says to Sasuke or if Kishi will skip it.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 31, 2014)

Regarding Naruto having memories of his past self, it's possible. Chakra imprints like Kushina and Minato have been contacting Naruto and flashbacking into the past. Ashura's would be nothing new.

Since Kishi is being a complete retard about this reincarnation crap, I wouldn't be surprised if it goes there. Expect a full volume of shit comparisons and shallow parallelz, many similar poses and whatnot.



Klue said:


> Haven't felt any excitement for this series since the cliff hanger where Obito managed to become the Jinchuuriki.



Not even going to elaborate on how the reincarnation theme is shit.

But... people are excited about this? 

Isn't it this what you guys are saying that we knew all along? Then what's there to be excited about when it's just more that we knew all along too?

Oh.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 31, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Not even going to elaborate on how the reincarnation theme is shit.
> 
> But... people are excited about this?
> 
> ...


 Looks like you have...

*Puts on glasses*

A chip on your shoulder

YEEEEEEAAHH 


PikaCheeka said:


> The only big question I have for this chapter is if he will show us what the RS says to Sasuke or if Kishi will skip it.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 31, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> RS: With my eyes, I see clearly that Ashura's chakra is cuddling up with you.
> Naruto: [Perhaps....]
> RS: Although I see that you're not all surprised.
> RS: By the way... the presence of the younger brother Ashura...
> ...




It either is or is not significant that he calls Ashura "the younger brother" instead of "my youngest son"


----------



## ch1p (Mar 31, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Predict Naruto saying:
> 
> -Stop calling me your son's reincarnation. I doesnt want to fullfill fucking prophecies. I do not want my fate to be decided by some old fart from the past. I will decide my destiny by myself and put the end to the sycle of hatred. Im not your son! Im the son of Uzumaki Kushina and Minato Namikaze!  Im Uzumaki Naruto, dattebayo!



if only        

he's gonna embrace this shit, just like he embraced the frog prediction. naruto was always a sucker for being special.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

Ending the cycle of hatred is his destiny as an Ashura reincarnation so even if he says that, he's agreeing with the RS.



Sarahmint said:


> It either is or is not significant that he calls Ashura "the younger brother" instead of "my youngest son"



I'm going to go with "not".


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 31, 2014)

Has anyone already claimed that Itachi knew about Asura and Indra and that was why he had that small knowing smile when Naruto claimed to be a better brother than he was 

Itachi knew everything after all.



Gabe said:


> Did naruto feel ashura and Indra in sasuke that is why he said to the others something like only he can face him. Wonder how long he knew of who he really was.



Both have a well developed instinct. They both didn't know why, but they knew that they were each the one who was supposed to fight and deal with the other.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Has anyone already claimed that Itachi knew about Asura and Indra and that was why he had that small knowing smile when Naruto claimed to be a better brother than he was
> 
> Itachi knew everything after all.



BlinkST. 



bearzerger said:


> Both have a well developed instinct. They both didn't know why, but they knew that they were each the one who was supposed to fight and deal with the other.



Definitely true, but the entire reincarnation thing feels lame and unnecessary to me. 

Just like the prophecy.

Still trying to figure out what lead Kishi to believe this stuff was needed. It comes off as cheap and lazy, IMO.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 31, 2014)

April Fools is coming. "Fake" and "confirmed" spoilers are coming


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> It either is or is not significant that he calls Ashura "the younger brother" instead of "my youngest son"



What makes it potentially significant?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 31, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> It either is or is not significant that he calls Ashura "the younger brother" *instead of "my youngest son"*


Hagoromo is too educated to make such a grammar mistake.  Or are implying an unknown third child?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 31, 2014)

Why would Hagoromo show up in Sasuke's inner world if Naruto is the reincarnation of his favorite son and the one who carries his ideals?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 31, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Why would Hagoromo show up in Sasuke's inner world if Naruto is the reincarnation of his favorite son and the one who carries his ideals?


To talk Sasuke and Indra away from their path of loneliness? Unless he pulls an Itachi and leaves it all in Naruto's capable hands.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Why would Hagoromo show up in Sasuke's inner world if Naruto is the reincarnation of his favorite son and the one who carries his ideals?



To hype up Sasuke, and tell him he'll defeat Naruto if he attacks full force with intent to kill.

Hagoromo proceeds to sit back and enjoy the post war chaos.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 31, 2014)

I doubt Hagoromo will appear in Sasuke's mind. Naruto is different and honestly if he did then Hagoromo would only be there to set up their fight. 

Sasuke will just read the tablet with whatever new eyes he gets soon and then discover everything himself.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 31, 2014)

so if naruto continues the chain it will just be his destiny and if he breaks it, it'll be his destiny...


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

i doubt Rikudou will appear for Sasuke, because i suspect it has to do with the bijuu chakra


Also, Sasuke does look like he already knows something.

The way that he arrived in the war, his thoughs, actually seem to hint that he read something, or was told something. Maybe it was during his talk with Orochimaru? Orochimaru was also thinking stuff about Sasuke that kind of came out of nowhere.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 31, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Has anyone already claimed that Itachi knew about Asura and Indra and that was why he had that small knowing smile when Naruto claimed to be a better brother than he was
> 
> Itachi knew everything after all.
> 
> ...



IMO, Itachi is Hagoromo in disguise 
He started the whole clash with Naruto and Sasuke too in part 1. Sasuke ran off to protect Naruto from Itachi but ended up getting mind fucked cause Itachi choose to pay more attention to Naruto.

Even the way Itachi choose to believe Naruto and understood that he needed help and shouldn't have done it all alone is like Hagoromo becoming aware of Ashura's new path.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Still trying to figure out what lead Kishi to believe this stuff was needed. It comes off as cheap and lazy, IMO.



First, because not even Kishi believes his idealistic crap anymore, this is why he has to weave this destiny shit. Naruto was falling short of his hero role in part 2, so he made him part of a prophecy to give him relevance again. 
Since all villains worth paying attention to are Uchihas or were screwed up by Uchihas, Kishi also had to do the same with Naruto because his role was weak in comparison with Sasuke, so he made the Uzumaki important and related to the Senju, again when he said Naruto had inherited some retard fated fight through wills, and now through reincarnated souls / chakra.

Second, because 'destiny says so' is the work around to much of the criticism aimed at characters, themes, plotholes, resolutions, etc etc. Just look at how many people here are sinking their teeth into the reincarnation shit and defending it as if it was their precious child. Indeed all criticism characters and the manga has can be waved off, since 'because destiny says so' is a solution to everything.

It doesn't matter if Naruto is a loser who can't get anywhere without Kurama and is supposedly not good at learning anything, he'll be the strongest ninja in the narutoverse in the end because destiny says so.

It doesn't matter if hardwork can beat talent every time is a retarded concept, hardwork will prevail in the end because destiny says so.

It doesn't matter if achieving complete peace is a naive concept that doesn't fit either human nature or the story Kishi wrote, Naruto will be able to bring complete peace because destiny says so.

It doesn't matter if Naruto has never thought on how to break the cycle of hatred or how to achieve complete peace, the solution will come to him because destiny says so.

It doesn't matter if Naruto is stupid and a hothead who is unsuited for politics, he can be a ninja president because destiny says so.

It doesn't matter if the relationship between Naruto and Sasuke wasn't well founded, the two were brothers in another life so that accounts for everything and because destiny says so.

The more Kishi panders to this reasoning of thought, the more he failed as an author and the more his story failed. The more he uses these destiny concepts, the more it's clear he doesn't believes in the founding concepts since they are directly conflicting, the more it's clear that he couldn't translate that philosophy into the story as well. In the end he failed his own message and succumbed to 'destiny says so' waves off every problem, because that cannot be fought against, and gives Naruto the relevance he's been lacking since part 2 began.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 31, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Has anyone already claimed that Itachi knew about Asura and Indra and that was why he had that small knowing smile when Naruto claimed to be a better brother than he was
> 
> It*achi knew everything after al*l.



Do it kishi, The telegrams would crash and I will be in xmas.

You guys are also forgeting that Kyubi and ALL the other biju said Naruto was the reincarnation of RS. Now he is not.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

My hope is that once Naruto wakes up, Obito will talk with him and explain everything he knows, and his behavior... his words to him during the kage summit arc, and all.

Then when Sasuke wake up, we might in parallel listen from Kabuto, because im sure Kabuto has a shitload of things to say.



KAKASHI10 said:


> Do it kishi, The telegrams would crash and I will be in xmas.
> 
> You guys are also forgeting that Kyubi and ALL the other biju said Naruto was the reincarnation of RS. Now he is not.



they never said, they never completed, they could be all thinking about Ashura, as the old man's younger son


----------



## Revolution (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> My hope is that once Naruto wakes up, Obito will talk with him and explain everything he knows, and his behavior... his words to him during the kage summit arc, and all.
> 
> Then when Sasuke wake up, we might in parallel listen from Kabuto, because im sure Kabuto has a shitload of things to say.



Or it will be interrupted by plot just like Danzo's interrogation was interrupted by Zetsu at the Kage summit.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 31, 2014)

It's evident that Gaara is the reincarnation of RS. They both don't have eyebrows.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 31, 2014)

ch1p said:


> [sp]First, because not even Kishi believes his idealistic crap anymore, this is why he has to weave this destiny shit. Naruto was falling short of his hero role in part 2, so he made him part of a prophecy to give him relevance again.
> Since all villains worth paying attention to are Uchihas or were screwed up by Uchihas, Kishi also had to do the same with Naruto because his role was weak in comparison with Sasuke, so he made the Uzumaki important and related to the Senju, again when he said Naruto had inherited some retard fated fight through wills, and now through reincarnated souls / chakra.
> 
> Second, because 'destiny says so' is the work around to much of the criticism aimed at characters, themes, plotholes, resolutions, etc etc. Just look at how many people here are sinking their teeth into the reincarnation shit and defending it as if it was their precious child. Indeed all criticism characters and the manga has can be waved off, since 'because destiny says so' is a solution to everything.
> ...



Or you could just say "Neji was right" as people have said a year ago.


This reincarnation bs could have been added without destroying the foundation of the manga if Ashura and Indra were in the black orbs that either Obito or Madara attacked Naruto and Sasuke with, rendering them vessels for the souls without having it be a complete retcon of everything up to this point; it would be a NEW problem for Naruto and Sasuke to deal with instead of the problem that was always there but it was covered up by everything we thought we knew that was the problem.


Does that even make sense?  It's hard to do with the convoluted mess this came out to be.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 31, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Do it kishi, The telegrams would crash and I will be in xmas.
> 
> You guys are also forgeting that Kyubi and ALL the other biju said Naruto was the reincarnation of RS. Now he is not.



We know what will happen. 

Yes Naruto is the reincarnation of Ashura but by the end we'll find out he's the successor of Rikudou himself. He's going to jump tiers.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 31, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Or you could just say "Neji was right" as people have said a year ago.
> 
> 
> This reincarnation bs could have been added without destroying the foundation of the manga if Ashura and Indra were in the black orbs that either Obito or Madara attacked Naruto and Sasuke with, rendering them vessels for the souls without having it be a complete retcon of everything up to this point; it would be a NEW problem for Naruto and Sasuke to deal with instead of the problem that was always there but it was covered up by everything we thought we knew that was the problem.



Reincarnation has absolutely no place in a story that claimed to be an underdog story. Period.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> What makes it potentially significant?





Doctor Crane said:


> Hagoromo is too educated to make such a grammar mistake.  Or are implying an unknown third child?



I'm questioning the validity of Hagoromo's story.  There is something off about him that if I met him in real life I'd keep on walking.  But this is Kishimoto's story so maybe the author himself doesn't know the difference between a fraud and a true teacher who cares about his students.  Since Hagoromo had a brother, could he be the brother posing as Hagoromo or what?  Won't talk about his mother.  Any mistakes are someone else's fault.  Anything could happen at this point, but the wording may or may not be a hint that they are not his sons.



Abanikochan said:


> Reincarnation has absolutely no place in a story that claimed to be an underdog story. Period.



I agree, that is why I was suggesting the posibility of instead of it be reincarnations, the black orbs contained two parasitic souls that were thrown at Naruto and Sasuke during the fight and now Naruto and Sasuke have Ashura and Indra . . . just now . . . for the last five minutes (instead of hundreds of years.)

Yeah, thats not the case at all but it would make for a more empathetic story.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> they never said, they never completed, they could be all thinking about Ashura, as the old man's younger son



NONONONO Kyubi even said :   " it has took you soo long old man to come back"


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 31, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> NONONONO Kyubi even said :   " it has took you soo long old man to come back"



No, he didn't.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> NONONONO Kyubi even said :   " it has took you soo long old man to come back"


 im sure i would remember if it was the case


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 31, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> No, he didn't.



But is there.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm questioning the validity of Hagoromo's story.  *There is something off about him that if I met him in real life I'd keep on walking. * But this is Kishimoto's story so maybe the author himself doesn't know the difference between a fraud and a true teacher who cares about his students.  Since Hagoromo had a brother, could he be the brother posing as Hagoromo or what?  Won't talk about his mother.  Any mistakes are someone else's fault.  Anything could happen at this point, but the wording may or may not be a hint that they are not his sons.



No shit. I think most of us would cross the street if some whacko with horns and three eyes was prowling down the sidewalk.

They're his sons. Kishi just doesn't care to go into other family members' lives and honestly, it's not relevant anyhow.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> No shit. I think most of us would cross the street if some whacko with horns and three eyes was prowling down the sidewalk.
> 
> They're his sons. Kishi just doesn't care to go into other family members' lives and honestly, it's not relevant anyhow.





its hilarious because Rikudou looks basically like the devil


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 31, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm questioning the validity of Hagoromo's story.  There is something off about him that if I met him in real life I'd keep on walking.  But this is Kishimoto's story so maybe the author himself doesn't know the difference between a fraud and a true teacher who cares about his students.  Since Hagoromo had a brother, could he be the brother posing as Hagoromo or what?  Won't talk about his mother.  Any mistakes are someone else's fault.  Anything could happen at this point, but the wording may or may not be a hint that they are not his sons.



Still butthurt, Sarah? :ignoramus


----------



## ch1p (Mar 31, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I agree, that is why I was suggesting the posibility of instead of it be reincarnations, the black orbs contained two parasitic souls that were thrown at Naruto and Sasuke during the fight and now Naruto and Sasuke have Ashura and Indra . . . just now . . . for the last five minutes (instead of hundreds of years.)
> 
> Yeah, thats not the case at all but it would make for a more empathetic story.



The only way to salvage this is what I said a few days back. That the chakras / souls (whatever it is, irrelevant) choose to "possess" them because of their life choices. When Naruto embraced being the savior, Ashura posessed him, and when Sasuke descended into darkness, Indra posessed him. This makes them inherit the conflict through their choices, not whom they're born with.

Of course Naruto has the added problem of being an uzumaki, which is a senju ofshoot, and the frog prophecy. However, this recent 'took it too far' would have been fixed.

I very much doubt this would be the case however. Kishi doesn't believe a loser can be a hero, since he had to make him a speshul loser who had to unlock his power first to begin with.



PikaCheeka said:


> No shit. I think most of us would cross the street if some whacko with horns and three eyes was prowling down the sidewalk.
> 
> They're his sons. Kishi just doesn't care to go into other family members' lives and honestly, it's not relevant anyhow.



It would be interesting if Naruto eats this shit up, just like he ate what Obito told him about the duel of fates, and that demented frog... Only to find out that he'd be placing faith on a demented frog who can't remember his name every five seconds, an enemy who's known to manipulate people and situations for his own gain (Nagato) and a guy who looks like the devil incarnate.

None of it will happen though.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 31, 2014)

ch1p said:


> The only way to salvage this is what I said a few days back. That the chakras / souls (whatever it is, irrelevant) choose to "possess" them because of their life choices. When Naruto embraced being the savior, Ashura posessed him, and when Sasuke descended into darkness, Indra posessed him. This makes them inherit the conflict through their choices, not whom they're born with.
> 
> Of course Naruto has the added problem of being an uzumaki, which is a senju ofshoot, and the frog prophecy. However, this recent 'took it too far' would have been fixed.
> 
> ...






You just reminded me how I was so excited when Kurama was taken out of Naruto because I had thought we would finally get to see Naruto's own power as falsely foreshadowed by Yamato in the Sai arc.  It looks like Naruto will always be possessed like the parasite he is becoming.


And define "loser" anyway. (it's a rhetorical question)


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 31, 2014)

I predict Sasuke meeting the other guy.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 31, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm questioning the validity of Hagoromo's story.  .



I bet it's completely different to the Uchiha Tablet. The interpretation [Potentially second] Madara got.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> I predict Sasuke meeting the other guy.



Lol, his brother? Do you even realize how retarded that would be?


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

What did Naruto mean when he said what's inside my heart? Asura? he thought sasuke would know about the reincarnation business too?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

I can't get over how dumb this is.

Is this actually reincarnation or is this some ridiculous situation where chakra ghosts float around and get cozy in peoples' brains? 

And since when did Naruto ever notice this? The hell. It was never even hinted at that he felt he was sharing chakra with someone else like that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I can't get over how dumb this is.
> 
> Is this actually reincarnation or is this some ridiculous situation where chakra ghosts float around and get cozy in peoples' brains?
> 
> And since when did Naruto ever notice this? The hell. It was never even hinted at that he felt he was sharing chakra with someone else like that.


well not about Ashura, but it was pointed out that he noticed in Sasuke


----------



## Narutaru (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> well not about Ashura, but it was pointed out that he noticed in Sasuke



The spoiler makes it sound like he knew about Ashura too. Seems like he just didn't know exactly what they were.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

Narutaru said:


> The spoiler makes it sound like he knew about Ashura too. Seems like he just didn't know exactly what they were.


yes yes, the spoiler makes it sound like it. What i mean is that before in the manga, while he wasnt showed noticing Ashura, he did notice something inside of Sasuke, meaning that it doesnt seem to be a last moment asspull


----------



## ch1p (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I can't get over how dumb this is.
> 
> Is this actually reincarnation or is this some ridiculous situation where chakra ghosts float around and get cozy in peoples' brains?
> 
> And since when did Naruto ever notice this? The hell. It was never even hinted at that he felt he was sharing chakra with someone else like that.



No, it was hinted, you just skipped a character or you have bad reading comprehension skills. Choose one. Either way no, this is totally legit and Kishi is a genius storyteller.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> yes yes, the spoiler makes it sound like it. What i mean is that before in the manga, while he wasnt showed noticing Ashura, he did notice something inside of Sasuke, meaning that it doesnt seem to be a last moment asspull



No it is still a last minute asspull.

Judging by this page, Naruto knew that someone else's chakra was residing in him. Nowhere was this ever hinted at. 

Kishi may have foreshadowed reincarnation, but this bullshit about Naruto & Sasuke having someone else's chakra in them, and being aware of it, is just that. Bullshit. Naruto didn't even know his own mom's chakra was sitting in his brain.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> No it is still a last minute asspull.
> 
> Judging by this page, Naruto knew that someone else's chakra was residing in him. Nowhere was this ever hinted at.
> 
> Kishi may have foreshadowed reincarnation, but this bullshit about Naruto & Sasuke having someone else's chakra in them, and being aware of it, is just that. Bullshit. Naruto didn't even know his own mom's chakra was sitting in his brain.




i dont know about Sasuke, but Naruto saw it during their clash in the kage summit arc. Keep in mind that Obito had talked with him already. Naruto probably became aware that something was up because of Obito's speech imo.

Kishi's real mistake was not address it enough after the kage summit arc. The war came and we started to forget the idea, but its there.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

people thought he meant you can't beat hatred


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

yea Jeanne I seriously doubt he was referring to Indra there.... Agree with eurytus about it just being hatred.

If Kishi had this that planned out way back then, he would have brought it up and established it a little more.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 31, 2014)

I find all the bitching and moaning in ITT hilarious. You guys are really going to complain about reincarnation being in this manga when Kishimoto laid the groundwork for this long ago. The Rinnegan itself is the "Samsara Eye" and a symbol of reincarnation, and the Six Paths are as well. Kishimoto may be a shit writer, but Naruto and Sasuke being the reincarnations of Ashura and Indra is in no way an asspull.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> people thought he meant you can't beat hatred


yeah, but they were wrong, or better, hatred and Indra seem to have a link, remember what Tobirama said about the Uchiha.

We should have known. I made a number of thread talking about how Sasuke didnt seem to be normal during the kage summit arc, the way that Kishi wrote him was a straight out possession thing. People preferred to call him crazy Sasuke and assume that he just didnt make any sense at all. Then when he started to go back to normal after meeting Itachi, people just assumed that Kishi changed his mind about what to do with his character. We just assumed a shitload of things about Kishi's direction with this manga.

The reincarnation possibility always existed, it has always been in my list of possibilities. Is it a bad idea? maybe. Was it an asspull? not at all.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> No it is still a last minute asspull.
> 
> Judging by this page, Naruto knew that someone else's chakra was residing in him. Nowhere was this ever hinted at.
> 
> Kishi may have foreshadowed reincarnation, but this bullshit about Naruto & Sasuke having someone else's chakra in them, and being aware of it, is just that. Bullshit. Naruto didn't even know his own mom's chakra was sitting in his brain.



just wait,and read the entire chapter,then you will get a better understanding.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> yea Jeanne I seriously doubt he was referring to Indra there.... Agree with eurytus about it just being hatred.
> 
> If Kishi had this that planned out way back then, he would have brought it up and established it a little more.


what i am saying is that Kishi left room for it, he always did.

After all, these things are related, the will of hatred was the will of the Uchiha, Indra's will, for a reason.

Tobirama said that the Uchiha was a clan possessed by evil, and Hashirama's reaction was suspicious, almost as if they knew something. Why didnt Kishi try to negate such bad remark? There is something more that lead them to believe it, enough for Hashirama, who believed in Madara as a friend, not try to deny it.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> yea Jeanne I seriously doubt he was referring to Indra there.... Agree with eurytus about it just being hatred.
> 
> If Kishi had this that planned out way back then, he would have brought it up and established it a little more.



You do realise that this reincarnation business more than likely ties in with the Kyuubi warning Sasuke not to kill Naruto? Many small things mesh together with the latest reveal, so it is a bit drastic to call it an asspull as opposed to giving Kishimoto the benefit of the doubt. 

I think it is more a case of you not liking the direction things are heading.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

Gunners said:


> You do realise that this reincarnation business more than likely ties in with the Kyuubi warning Sasuke not to kill Naruto? Many small things mesh together with the latest reveal, so it is a bit drastic to call it an asspull as opposed to giving Kishimoto the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> I think it is more a case of you not liking the direction things are heading.



No.

It's undeniably bad writing when the hints (if they are hints at all) are that minuscule and can be interpreted in many other, significantly more logical ways.

Kyuubi warning Sasuke not to kill Naruto? What does this have to do with the Indra-Asura conflict? Why would Indra regret winning a round? That's right. He wouldn't. What about the kyuubi warning Sasuke not to kill Naruto because a) Sasuke will regret killing his best friend, or b) the Kyuubi might come after him? 

If he's an Indra reincarnation and the kyuubi knew this, then that comment makes no sense in that context because Indra would have no logical reason to regret killing an Ashura reincarnation. From what we know, Indra was not the one who wanted peace and resolution. 

I don't like the way things are going because I don't like bad writing. I don't accuse a story of being written poorly just because I don't like it. But I will not like a story if it's written badly.


----------



## mlc818 (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> No.
> 
> It's undeniably bad writing when the hints (if they are hints at all) are that minuscule and can be interpreted in many other, significantly more logical ways.
> 
> ...



While I wouldn't necessarily associate it with Kyuubi telling Sasuke not to kill Naruto, I wouldn't be surprised if the extent of Naruto's knowledge was "there's a dark power in Sasuke and we're definitely destined to fight."  Unless I'm missing a spoiler, which is possible, Naruto's "....." and face isn't confirmation that he knew that he was the reincarnation of someone.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

so now reincarnation and mental illness are the same thing?


----------



## Weapon (Mar 31, 2014)

The problem I have with it is that Naruto doesn't actually admit he knew about the whole thing, but his facial expression screams "I knew it".


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Weapon said:


> The problem I have with it is that Naruto doesn't actually admit he knew about the whole thing, but his facial expression screams "I knew it".



I'll let it slide, only because Obito pretty much told him already.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> so now reincarnation and mental illness are the same thing?



So if the Sharingan causes mental problems, and reincarnation causes mental problems.....  



Klue said:


> I'll let it slide, only because Obito pretty much told him already.



Obito didn't tell him he should feel this chakra.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> so now reincarnation and mental illness are the same thing?


you realize that the mental illness thing might be basically a theory based on Uchiha's behaviour and development right?

way before Tobirama come around with this said mental illness, we have been hearing over and over about a curse.

Are curses illness now?

the only thing that we could be sure was that there was something up, and now we seem to be finally getting an explanation.

Indra's will lives on, and it seems to catch them through the hatred in their hearts. Once the frog explained Naruto that Kyuubi's will was a mass of hatred, and it would use the hatred in Naruto's heart to hijack it. We could be looking at a similar case here, with Indra's will hijacking the heart if the Uchihas.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2014)

> No.
> 
> It's undeniably bad writing when the hints (if they are hints at all) are that minuscule and can be interpreted in many other, significantly more logical ways.


1. a *slight* or indirect indication or suggestion.
2. a *small piece* of practical information or advice.

Hints by their nature are not blatantly obvious, nor are they large, nor are they subject to one interpretation. 


> Kyuubi warning Sasuke not to kill Naruto? What does this have to do with the Indra-Asura conflict? Why would Indra regret winning a round? That's right. He wouldn't. What about the kyuubi warning Sasuke not to kill Naruto because a) Sasuke will regret killing his best friend, or b) the Kyuubi might come after him?


What does it have to do with the Indra-Ashura conflict? Being aware of the consequences of the two killing one another, the cycle continuing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 31, 2014)

Gunners said:


> You do realise that this reincarnation business more than likely ties in with the Kyuubi warning Sasuke not to kill Naruto? Many small things mesh together with the latest reveal, so it is a bit drastic to call it an asspull as opposed to giving Kishimoto the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> I think it is more a case of you not liking the direction things are heading.





WraithX959 said:


> I find all the bitching and moaning in ITT hilarious. You guys are really going to complain about reincarnation being in this manga when Kishimoto laid the groundwork for this long ago. The Rinnegan itself is the "Samsara Eye" and a symbol of reincarnation, and the Six Paths are as well. Kishimoto may be a shit writer, but Naruto and Sasuke being the reincarnations of Ashura and Indra is in no way an asspull.



Pretty much. 

When you put all the clues together and look at everything in retrospect, when we finally found out, it makes perfect sense. Even that black chakra ball they were inside during the VotE battle and the fact they could "talk to each other" make sense when you look at this. At least we have some sort of reason why, a connection, rather than it being "weird ninja stuff that happened for no reason". 

Just because people didn't predict it doesn't mean it came out of nowhere given there are connections that make sense now. People just sucked at predicting it.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> you realize that the mental illness thing might be basically a theory based on Uchiha's behaviour and development right?
> 
> way before Tobirama come around with this said mental illness, we have been hearing over and over about a curse.
> 
> ...



Tobirama's explanation was sort of scientific, it involves the brain producing chakra and how it effects the eyes. So it feels like it's an illness. Reincarnation is totally different, there's only 1 Indra soul, so only one uchiha is born with hatred in a life time.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2014)

Damn seems like an awkward chapter so far.


----------



## mlc818 (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> you realize that the mental illness thing might be basically a theory based on Uchiha's behaviour and development right?



Exactly.  (Influence through) reincarnation and "curses" could definitely be mental illness.  It's only recently that we even began to understand the biological bases of mental illness, and we still don't get it to the level at which we can treat them fully and without side effects.  Arguably some mental illnesses in the real world could still be due to a curse or reincarnation, though obviously that isn't my belief.  Sasuke and others acting crazy in fiction can be explained by basically anything.  Reincarnation is a fine reason for influences on behavior, qualities, and abilities, even if it wasn't everyone's favorite option.

(that's not to say that I think Sasuke and Naruto will remember their "past" and therefore be Indra and Ashura (et al) in every sense, though that's clearly possible since many fans (and the publishers) would like a "Rikudou generation" flashback)


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

mlc818 said:


> Exactly.  (Influence through) reincarnation and "curses" could definitely be mental illness.  It's only recently that we even began to understand the biological bases of mental illness, and we still don't get it to the level at which we can treat them fully and without side effects.  Arguably some mental illnesses in the real world could still be due to a curse or reincarnation, though obviously that isn't my belief.  Sasuke and others acting crazy in fiction can be explained by basically anything.  Reincarnation is a fine reason for influences on behavior, qualities, and abilities, even if it wasn't everyone's favorite option.
> 
> (that's not to say that I think Sasuke and Naruto will remember their "past" and therefore be Indra and Ashura (et al) in every sense, though that's clearly possible since many fans (and the publishers) would like a "Rikudou generation" flashback)



sounds like superstition, that's just saying mentally ill people's souls are possessed by the devil, it'd require some exorcist not medicine to treat them.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> I'll let it slide, only because Obito pretty much told him already.



Don't you think though, there's a difference between knowing about these figures and this line and thinking about it then [Unless he matched the older brother up with Sasuke right away then]

and 

Actually sensing something within you?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Tobirama's explanation was sort of scientific, it involves the brain producing chakra and how it effects the eyes. So it feels like it's an illness. Reincarnation is totally different, there's only 1 Indra soul, so only one uchiha is born with hatred in a life time.


Uchihas inherited the spiritual energy of Indra. We just heard that somehow after experiencing bad feelings Uchihas liberate that special chakra in their brains. 

We dont know the core behind it man, after all, i am sure that the majority has called bullshit on the whole Uchiha feelings = sharingan development thing.

Basically, we know nothing, we can only guess. Tobirama's scientific explanation is empty, because it doesnt explain why they liberate the special chakra, and what this chakra is, in the first place. And most importantly: why they fall into darkness.

The only thing that we can be sure is that the two who we suspect that are Indra's reincarnation are exacly the ones that went through hardcore sharingan development, one of them is confirmed to have his chakra changed when he went developing his susanoo further, while at the same time going completly out of character. The best explanation that we got was that his body was reacting to his hatred. What kind of power is this? Why is it even reacting to hatred in the first place? We dont know.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 31, 2014)

My problem with the whole reincarnation thing, and Naruto having Ashura's chakra is that I feel as if we should have seen signs of this before, like how Naruto pulled out Kyuubi-Chakra, but instead drawing on Ashura's chakra.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 31, 2014)

Turrin said:


> My problem with the whole reincarnation thing, and Naruto having Ashura's chakra is that I feel as if we should have seen signs of this before, like how Naruto pulled out Kyuubi-Chakra, but instead drawing on Ashura's chakra.



Personally I'd say this will somehow manifest in this battle. The reason we've probably never seen it before is because the conditions weren't right. Maybe now, when Naruto and Sasuke are literally on death's door, the chakra of the brothers can awaken.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

Gunners said:


> 1. a *slight* or indirect indication or suggestion.
> 2. a *small piece* of practical information or advice.
> 
> Hints by their nature are not blatantly obvious, nor are they large, nor are they subject to one interpretation.



There's such a thing as a hint that is too subtle and generally, it's sloppy writing.

Many others in this thread are annoyed at the total lack of legitimate hints leading up to this. It isn't just me.



> What does it have to do with the Indra-Ashura conflict? Being aware of the consequences of the two killing one another, the cycle continuing.



Why should Indra give a shit? He was the one who started it to begin with.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 31, 2014)

people are all split on the reincarnation thing. wonder how people in japan feel about this. i dont mind about reincarnation kishi is going the neo root he is a big matrix fan. there were 6 neos i wonder how many sets of brothers there has been


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

It takes two to have a cycle, why didn't asura just go fuck it and move on to the other side?. Indra would have no one to kill even if he's reincarnated


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> There's such a thing as a hint that is too subtle and generally, it's sloppy writing.
> 
> Many others in this thread are annoyed at the total lack of legitimate hints leading up to this. It isn't just me.


In this case, the hint wasn't subtle. You've had Obito's talk on Naruto v Sasuke being fated (when the brothers were first revealed), we've had focus on reincarnation, the Bijuu saying ''Yes, He's the Sage's....'', Kyuubi warning Sasuke. If they were any more direct, we would instantly realise the connection, defeating the purpose of a hint in storytelling. 



> Why should Indra give a shit? He was the one who started it to begin with.


Why would someone give a shit about being caught in an endless loop? Kabuto getting caught in groundhog day should answer your question.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 31, 2014)

Turrin said:


> My problem with the whole reincarnation thing, and Naruto having Ashura's chakra is that I feel as if we should have seen signs of this before, like how Naruto pulled out Kyuubi-Chakra, but instead drawing on Ashura's chakra.



I agree with this to some extent, but what if the signs weren't obvious but now that you put it together they can be. The small things, that could of been speculated as anything but turned out to be this. Example:

1. Kurama feeling the same chakra from Sasuke as he did Madara [Indora Line]
2. Sakura / Naruto / Others sensing something from Sasuke they didn't a weeks ago before this war started. [Indora "Chakra" Leaking]
3. Kurama telling Sasuke not to kill Naruto, because he knows about the line from Hagoromo and he knows they're the only ones [Naruto, the hero of the series] with potential to break it. 

Naruto is different, it's easier to pin point Indora which pretty much drags in the whole things line with it. This whole topic is too wide to go into. That's why I don't like talking about it. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Personally I'd say this will somehow manifest in this battle. The reason we've probably never seen it before is because the conditions weren't right. Maybe now, when Naruto and Sasuke are literally on death's door, the chakra of the brothers can awaken.



This is probably how it will play out though, but the looks of things.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Why would someone give a shit about being caught in an endless loop? Kabuto getting caught in groundhog day should answer your question.



maybe he really likes killing asura over and over again? who knows? if he keeps doing it, why would Kurama think he'd regret it?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

either way, i hope we will get solid info this chapter, and maybe some real explanation 

i am just really glad that this doesnt seem to be the case of an autor just leaving behind an idea that he wrote in the manga... there is a reason why i was so disappointed. Now i actually get a chance to see Kishi tying those loose strings that he left all over the history. I dont know if it will be done in a bad or good way, but* the sole fact that it will actually be done is a relief*... makes this manga less of a waste of time for me.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> It takes two to have a cycle, why didn't asura just go fuck it and move on to the other side?. Indra would have no one to kill even if he's reincarnated



Indra probably would have fucked up the world or something like that?we know very little about Ashura and Indra for now.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

I can't believe we're finally receiving Rikudou's story. It's going to take awhile before I stop associating his name and title with a silhouette.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> either way, i hope we will get solid info this chapter, and maybe some real explanation
> 
> i am just really glad that this doesnt seem to be the case of an autor just leaving behind an idea that he wrote in the manga... there is a reason why i was so disappointed. Now i actually get a chance to see Kishi tying those loose strings that he left all over the history. I dont know if it will be done in a bad or good way, but* the sole fact that it will actually be done is a relief*... makes this manga less of a waste of time for me.



what the hell are you talking  about?


----------



## Weapon (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> either way, i hope we will get solid info this chapter, and maybe some real explanation



It's definitely coming, no way can one chapter produce such information. I think this chapter will clear up a lot of things but not in super detail.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> Indra probably should have fucked up the world or something like that?we know very little about Ashura and Indra for now.



he only hated Asura, if Asura stopped appearing in front of him, his hatred might just disappear. There's always someone who tries to fuck up the world, Orochimaru, Danzo, Gaara's father aren't from Indra' bloodline. That's not a reason for Asura go back into this world.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 31, 2014)

Anybody complaining or calling the reincarnation thing a asspull needs to fucking reread this Manga, and start at Chapter 1, please don't return until you do, smfh


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Predict Naruto saying:
> 
> -Stop calling me your son's reincarnation. I doesnt want to fullfill fucking prophecies. I do not want my fate to be decided by some old fart from the past. I will decide my destiny by myself and put the end to the sycle of hatred. Im not your son! Im the son of Uzumaki Kushina and Minato Namikaze!  Im Uzumaki Naruto, dattebayo!
> 
> ...



Can't believed I skipped this post. Funny to find out someone else had thought about something like this as an scenario. In my head it started like that with him saying he isn't Ashura but then it went on as that, in the scenario that Hagoromo asked him to end the current Indra (Sasuke) because he could be a "threat" Naruto would deny because he realizes that he doesn't have to use force for him to be good or be on their side, Sasuke chose himself to return with them, etc.

Still, nice post.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 31, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Anybody complaining or calling the reincarnation thing a asspull needs to fucking reread this Manga, and start at Chapter 1, please don't return until you do, smfh



So Naruto was sharing Ashura's chakra and this was demonstrated (as well as his awareness of it) ever since chapter 1? Wow. Enlighten us.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 31, 2014)

Addy said:


> what the hell are you talking  about?


if you dont get what i mean, you should re-read the manga


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> he only hated Asura, if Asura stopped appearing in front of him, his hatred might just disappear. There's always someone who tries to fuck up the world, Orochimaru, Danzo, Gaara's father aren't from Indra' bloodline. That's not a reason for Asura go back into this world.



i guess then they just had some unfinished business.or it could be that Ashura's and Indra's reincarnation dosen't depend on other person,they would reincarnate anyway. we need learn more about them.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Now that Hagoromo confirmed Sasuke as Indra reborn, how much longer do you guys think this random chat will last?

What else is there to discuss?


----------



## eurytus (Mar 31, 2014)

he still has to talk about the bijuus and their favorite toys


----------



## auem (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> either way, i hope we will get solid info this chapter, and maybe some real explanation
> 
> i am just really glad that this doesnt seem to be the case of an autor just leaving behind an idea that he wrote in the manga... there is a reason why i was so disappointed. Now i actually get a chance to see Kishi tying those loose strings that he left all over the history. I dont know if it will be done in a bad or good way, but* the sole fact that it will actually be done is a relief*... makes this manga less of a waste of time for me.



i bet Kishi's explanation will throw up as many questions as the answers...it almost always happens..


----------



## Weapon (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Now that Hagoromo confirmed Sasuke as Indra reborn, how much longer do you guys think this random chat will last?
> 
> What else is there to discuss?



Lets discuss what I'm discussing with other people, 

What's going to be the conclusion of Spiral Zetsu + his battlefield.

Is this Hagoromo encounter taking up real time in the story, so nothing will be off panelled like people are complaining about?

Something I've been thinking about, do you think him being stabbed and coming back actually might ignite something inside Sasuke and make him angry / different ?


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> he still has to talk about the bijuus and their favorite toys



Fuck the Bijuu. Kishimoto ruined them; best to pretend as if they no longer exist.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> So Naruto was sharing Ashura's chakra and this was demonstrated (as well as his awareness of it) ever since chapter 1? Wow. Enlighten us.





How could you *not* notice Ashura's chakra around Naruto? Clearly you have poor vision and reading comprehension.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2014)

Clearly Asura's chakra. 100% proved.

Pika, you lose this round.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 31, 2014)

Klue said:


> Now that Hagoromo confirmed Sasuke as Indra reborn, how much longer do you guys think this random chat will last?
> 
> What else is there to discuss?



i wan't to know few things like what happend to RS's bro.also some more info about Kaguya would be good too.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, at least now i know why Naruto sometimes acts like a dumb. Its all Ashura's influence. It looks like during the fights Ashura understands that he nerfs Naruto and then he switches to Minato's genes to let Naruto pwn enemies. If not Ashura, Naruto will be much more intelligent and badass guy.


----------



## auem (Mar 31, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> So Naruto was sharing Ashura's chakra and this was demonstrated (as well as his awareness of it) ever since chapter 1? Wow. Enlighten us.



i agree with your general grievance...even if Kishi planned it long ago,he did wrong with sudden execution of this reincarnation thingy....it's coolness lost to me at least...


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 31, 2014)

Shattering said:


> IMO Sasuke "caring chart" is something like this:
> 
> Itachi 90%
> Naruto 7%
> ...



why naruto's % so high? and where is mikoto and fugaku?


lol...obviously April joke...fake


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 1, 2014)

Shattering said:


> IMO Sasuke "caring chart" is something like this:
> 
> Itachi 90%
> Naruto 7%
> ...



Sasuke apologizing to Karin is the only time Sasuke said he was *sorry* in his entire life.

Sasuke thanking Sakura for trying to prevent him from leaving Konoha is the only time he's said *thank you* in his entire life.

That must mean something?


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> So Naruto was sharing Ashura's chakra and this was demonstrated (as well as his awareness of it) ever since chapter 1? Wow. Enlighten us.



No but if you missed all the signs of Naruto & Sasuke being connected in some weird way, then god only knows how many other things went straight over your head. Kishi's explanation so far makes sense, i don't see anything that indicates a asspull. Then they have the nerve to come in here bitching about shit they obviously missed or couldn't comprehend


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Well, at least now i know why Naruto sometimes acts like a dumb. Its all Ashura's influence. It looks like during the fights Ashura understands that he nerfs Naruto and then he switches to Minato's genes to let Naruto pwn enemies. If not Ashura, Naruto will be much more intelligent and badass guy.



Nonsense.

Naruto has yet to truly tap into Asura's power.

Minato is armless, unable to wipe his own ass, he is shitty. :ignoramus


----------



## mlc818 (Apr 1, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Sasuke apologizing to Karin is the only time Sasuke said he was *sorry* in his entire life.
> 
> Sasuke thanking Sakura for trying to prevent him from leaving Konoha is the only time he's said *thank you* in his entire life.
> 
> That must mean something?



Sasuke is very quiet [and crazy] due to his trauma. =)


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 1, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> why naruto's % so high? and where is mikoto and fugaku?
> 
> 
> lol...obviously April joke...fake



omg it is april 1. CANT TRUST SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 1, 2014)

its real, i have seen the pages of the other mangas.

Unless someone really skilled took his time to make fake pages of all jump series


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 1, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> No but if you missed all the signs of Naruto & Sasuke being connected in some weird way, then god only knows how many other things went straight over your head. Kishi's explanation so far makes sense, i don't see anything that indicates a asspull. Then they have the nerve to come in here bitching about shit they obviously missed or couldn't comprehend




*Spoiler*: __ 











Truthfully, if you didn't expect Naruto and Sasuke to have some type of weird special connection that defied normal manga situations after these things happened then it is a lost cause. 

Don't tell me I was the only one who knew something was up with this. I knew there had to be a catch to why this happened. 

Don't tell me this is people's first Shonen manga. If it is I forgive you.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 1, 2014)

do not think it is fake id it is they they got bleach as well they have the first page. want there a contest or something so they released the first page of every manga in the magazine.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 1, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i knew something was up since that big ball in the VotE fight , i feel you man


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 1, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> No but if you missed all the signs of* Naruto & Sasuke being connected in some weird way*, then god only knows how many other things went straight over your head. Kishi's explanation so far makes sense, i don't see anything that indicates a asspull. Then they have the nerve to come in here bitching about shit they obviously missed or couldn't comprehend



Uh that is not what we are frustrated about.

But whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 1, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> its real, i have seen the pages of the other mangas.
> 
> Unless someone really skilled took his time to make fake pages of all jump series



If I had the talent...I would fuck with you all every week. But I hope it is. If this is the beginning of the chapter hopefully it leads off into some more juicy information.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2014)

This whole reincarnation shit is just another one of Kishi's numerous fuck ups


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> if you dont get what i mean, you should re-read the manga



i dont even think  you read the manga at all to be honest aside from a few snip bits and call them connected on a halfassed assumption


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> i dont even think  you read the manga at all to be honest aside from a few snip bits and call them connected on a halfassed assumption


Ok Addy, whatever you think


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 1, 2014)

Does anyone here remember why the anime is TITLED AS NARUTO? NARUTO IS THE MAIN CHARACTER. I DONT CARE ABOUT OTHER THINGS, IF SASUKE IS THE SAVIOR, WHY DOES KISHI MADE THE TITLE NARUTO.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes Kishi, we know you can draw many facial expressions for Naruto, even if it's just that petulant pout with the "..." 

Now stop wasting panels and get to the point


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 1, 2014)

Im sooo confused about the source details of the spoiler.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 1, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Does anyone here remember why the anime is TITLED AS NARUTO? NARUTO IS THE MAIN CHARACTER. I DONT CARE ABOUT OTHER THINGS, IF SASUKE IS THE SAVIOR, WHY DOES KISHI MADE THE TITLE NARUTO.


... And what spurred this?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 1, 2014)

SaiST said:


> ... And what spurred this?



Sounds suspiciously like part of a VM I recently got from someone.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 1, 2014)

Personaly I was more wondering if Hogoromo was sitting in narutos ass all this time from day1 so he witnessed narutos whole life and now just decided to talk to him... or he just poped in when he was close to death 

Since he mentioned about his parents potentials... so how come he knows about it if naruto had no one of them from the beggining as they died... its like previous reincarnationof Ashura was either minato or kushina (I go with Kushina as naruto took more after her...and kushinas chakra like narutos was more yellow)

so maybe hogoromo first saw life of narutos parents to have a proper messurment to naruto.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Doesn't iruel know your not supposed to post in the spoiler thread


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 1, 2014)

I can't get over how thug Ashura looks.


He's like "nardo, you better get this work or I'm gonna whoop dat ass."


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 1, 2014)

Next chapter it will be the confirmation for the definitive paralulz..


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 1, 2014)

he looks like a bitch tho


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 1, 2014)

if the spoiler is not fake ....then.... dunno how kishi will push this indra and asura thing....considering the fact that .....nardo's one sided rivalry sucks ..... and sasuke always considered itachi as his rival


----------



## SaiST (Apr 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sounds suspiciously like part of a VM I recently got from someone.


Not his dupe, but probably an acquaintance from NarutoBase.


----------



## NarutoMadara (Apr 1, 2014)

can someone please let me around how till 671 will be out.will it early this?thank you so much any help.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 1, 2014)

NarutoMadara said:


> can someone please let me around how till 671 will be out.will it early this?thank you so much any help.



l0l. Normal time.


----------



## gaiver (Apr 1, 2014)

so indra is the darkness in sasuke that karin felt? what about the darkness she felt in naruto?
predicting more talking!


----------



## Evil (Apr 1, 2014)

I kind of expected Sasuke was Indra, but I thought "Shouldn't it be Madara?". Turns out it was, since Hashi was Ashura in that incarnation, guess "it" passed on when they died. It's weird that the Sage can talk to Sasuke and Naruto at the same time in  this weird dimension thingy, but I guess that's part of his magical Ninshuu powers. It shouldn't suprise you guys that the reason Naruto's so compatible is that he's nice and stupid like Ashura was according to the Sage. The other incarnations being smarter. 

Also, who would have guessed that Kaguya had the Byakugan? Wow, that came out of nowhere, and I'm not entirely sure how it's relevant.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> I kind of expected Sasuke was Indra, but I thought "Shouldn't it be Madara?". Turns out it was, since Hashi was Ashura in that incarnation, guess "it" passed on when they died. It's weird that the Sage can talk to Sasuke and Naruto at the same time in  this weird dimension thingy, but I guess that's part of his magical Ninshuu powers. It shouldn't suprise you guys that the reason Naruto's so compatible is that he's nice and stupid like Ashura was according to the Sage. The other incarnations being smarter.
> 
> Also, who would have guessed that Kaguya had the Byakugan? Wow, that came out of nowhere, and I'm not entirely sure how it's relevant.



I see spoilers


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> I kind of expected Sasuke was Indra, but I thought "Shouldn't it be Madara?". Turns out it was, since Hashi was Ashura in that incarnation, guess "it" passed on when they died. It's weird that the Sage can talk to Sasuke and Naruto at the same time in  this weird dimension thingy, but I guess that's part of his magical Ninshuu powers. It shouldn't suprise you guys that the reason Naruto's so compatible is that he's nice and stupid like Ashura was according to the Sage. The other incarnations being smarter.
> 
> Also, who would have guessed that Kaguya had the Byakugan? Wow, that came out of nowhere, and I'm not entirely sure how it's relevant.



michaeljacksonpopcorn.gif


----------



## NarutoMadara (Apr 1, 2014)

Weapon said:


> l0l. Normal time.


Thank you and the i was asking because of the spoiler thread though it might be coming in a few hours or so but again thank you


----------



## auem (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> I kind of expected Sasuke was Indra, but I thought "Shouldn't it be Madara?". Turns out it was, since Hashi was Ashura in that incarnation, guess "it" passed on when they died. It's weird that the Sage can talk to Sasuke and Naruto at the same time in  this weird dimension thingy, but I guess that's part of his magical Ninshuu powers. It shouldn't suprise you guys that the reason Naruto's so compatible is that he's nice and stupid like Ashura was according to the Sage. The other incarnations being smarter.
> 
> Also, who would have guessed that Kaguya had the Byakugan? Wow, that came out of nowhere, and I'm not entirely sure how it's relevant.



so Sage is talking with Sasuke too..


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> I kind of expected Sasuke was Indra, but I thought "Shouldn't it be Madara?". Turns out it was, since Hashi was Ashura in that incarnation, guess "it" passed on when they died. It's weird that the Sage can talk to Sasuke and Naruto at the same time in  this weird dimension thingy, but I guess that's part of his magical Ninshuu powers. It shouldn't suprise you guys that the reason Naruto's so compatible is that he's nice and stupid like Ashura was according to the Sage. The other incarnations being smarter.
> 
> Also, who would have guessed that Kaguya had the Byakugan? Wow, that came out of nowhere, and I'm not entirely sure how it's relevant.


........ omg?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 1, 2014)

Weapon said:


> I see spoilers


I see April 1st on my calendar too.


----------



## Cord (Apr 1, 2014)

He's talking with Sasuke as well? And Kaguya had the Byaugan? Wow.


----------



## Deana (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> I kind of expected Sasuke was Indra, but I thought "Shouldn't it be Madara?". Turns out it was, since Hashi was Ashura in that incarnation, guess "it" passed on when they died. It's weird that the Sage can talk to Sasuke and Naruto at the same time in  this weird dimension thingy, but I guess that's part of his magical Ninshuu powers. It shouldn't suprise you guys that the reason Naruto's so compatible is that he's nice and stupid like Ashura was according to the Sage. The other incarnations being smarter.
> 
> Also, who would have guessed that Kaguya had the Byakugan? Wow, that came out of nowhere, and I'm not entirely sure how it's relevant.


April Fool?

If not . . . XD

If so . . . XD


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> I kind of expected Sasuke was Indra, but I thought "Shouldn't it be Madara?". Turns out it was, since Hashi was Ashura in that incarnation, guess "it" passed on when they died. It's weird that the Sage can talk to Sasuke and Naruto at the same time in  this weird dimension thingy, but I guess that's part of his magical Ninshuu powers. It shouldn't suprise you guys that the reason Naruto's so compatible is that he's nice and stupid like Ashura was according to the Sage. The other incarnations being smarter.
> 
> Also, who would have guessed that Kaguya had the Byakugan? Wow, that came out of nowhere, and I'm not entirely sure how it's relevant.



Next chapter must be insane. I cant wait for it.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> I kind of expected Sasuke was Indra, but I thought "Shouldn't it be Madara?". Turns out it was, since Hashi was Ashura in that incarnation, guess "it" passed on when they died. It's weird that the Sage can talk to Sasuke and Naruto at the same time in  this weird dimension thingy, but I guess that's part of his magical Ninshuu powers. It shouldn't suprise you guys that the reason Naruto's so compatible is that he's nice and stupid like Ashura was according to the Sage. The other incarnations being smarter.
> 
> Also, who would have guessed that Kaguya had the Byakugan? Wow, that came out of nowhere, and I'm not entirely sure how it's relevant.



So the Sage is indeed talking with Sasuke as well. I thought that might be the case.

Still, not completely trusting this when it's April Fools today.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 1, 2014)

oh April fool, i see


----------



## Evil (Apr 1, 2014)

SaiST said:


> I see April 1st on my calendar too.



Really? I didn't even notice.


----------



## auem (Apr 1, 2014)

Gabe said:


> do not think it is fake id it is they they got bleach as well they have the first page. want there a contest or something so they released the first page of every manga in the magazine.



it's about promoting Shueisha's new project 'jump live'(online magazine)....all those who have subscribed it can see the first page of next chapter,if they scan and send the last page of current chapter..


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh crap. Felt for it. April Fool huh?


----------



## Jad (Apr 1, 2014)

Kaguya with Byakugan? NF continually makes fun of it. Now because a relevant piece in the story?

April fools........

Although if it turns out to be real....  Golden Byakugan Neji


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Apr 1, 2014)

auem said:


> it's about promoting Shueisha's new project 'jump live'(online magazine)....all those who have subscribed it can see the first page of next chapter,if they scan and send the last page of current chapter..



How many days after the release of last chapter that shit will work?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 1, 2014)

those background seems so suspicious ....looks like fake spoiler


----------



## Fiiction (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> I kind of expected Sasuke was Indra, but I thought "Shouldn't it be Madara?". Turns out it was, since Hashi was Ashura in that incarnation, guess "it" passed on when they died. It's weird that the Sage can talk to Sasuke and Naruto at the same time in  this weird dimension thingy, but I guess that's part of his magical Ninshuu powers. It shouldn't suprise you guys that the reason Naruto's so compatible is that he's nice and stupid like Ashura was according to the Sage. The other incarnations being smarter.
> 
> Also, who would have guessed that Kaguya had the Byakugan? Wow, that came out of nowhere, and I'm not entirely sure how it's relevant.



.... I see what you did there...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 1, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> those background seems so suspicious ....looks like fake spoiler



It isn't fake. The first page of every WSJ chapter was released yesterday due to a contest. How many times must we go over this?


----------



## Weapon (Apr 1, 2014)

Confirmed. Thank god.


----------



## vered (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil spoiler makes sense though, but we need to wait till tomorrow  unfortunately.


----------



## auem (Apr 1, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> those background seems so suspicious ....looks like fake spoiler





auem said:


> it's about promoting Shueisha's new project 'jump live'(online magazine)....all those who have subscribed it can see the first page of next chapter,if they scan and send the last page of current chapter..



shades were added by publisher....


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 1, 2014)

Poor Naruto had his mom, dad, an old man and a demon dog living in his subconscious.

Those future therapy sessions.  :WOW


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Apr 1, 2014)

I am thinking, in the next chpater naruto will interrupt sage before he tells who is indra's reincarnation and assumes sasuke is the one, like he did when elder toad was prophesying. We won't be knowing who's the elder son's reincarnation. Kishi's way of doing things.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 1, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It isn't fake. The first page of every WSJ chapter was released yesterday due to a contest. How many times must we go over this?



whatever....i will not believe it ...until read chapter ....


----------



## Weapon (Apr 1, 2014)

vered said:


> Evil spoiler makes sense though, but we need to wait till tomorrow  unfortunately.



The only thing that didn't make sense was how Hagoromo is now talking to them both at the same time. The rest were obvious: Sasu/Indora, Hashi/Madara Line and Kaguya-hime Byakugan.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 1, 2014)

Weapon said:


> The only thing that didn't make sense was how Hagoromo is now talking to them both at the same time.



Hagoromo knows kage bunshin.

/end


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd love to see, sasuke hijacking naruto's mind and witnessing naruto's conco with so6p like he did when new team found sasuke in oro's hideout.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> I kind of expected Sasuke was Indra, but I thought "Shouldn't it be Madara?". Turns out it was, since Hashi was Ashura in that incarnation, guess "it" passed on when they died. It's weird that the Sage can talk to Sasuke and Naruto at the same time in  this weird dimension thingy, but I guess that's part of his magical Ninshuu powers. It shouldn't suprise you guys that the reason Naruto's so compatible is that he's nice and stupid like Ashura was according to the Sage. The other incarnations being smarter.



So basically just more redundancy. 



> Also, who would have guessed that Kaguya had the Byakugan? Wow, that came out of nowhere, and I'm not entirely sure how it's relevant.


Minus this.


----------



## Deana (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil Genius 1: Post the truth, watch some write it off as a troll, watch others crap their pants, and then watch everyone crap their pants when chapter proves spoiler as true. 

Evil Genius 2: Post a troll, watch some write it off as a troll, watch others crap their pants, and then watch everyone crap their pants when chapter proves spoiler as a troll. 



Well played, Evil. 


vered said:


> Evil spoiler makes sense though, but we need to wait till tomorrow  unfortunately.


 Agreed.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 1, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Hagoromo knows kage bunshin.
> 
> /end



It's more like, Sasuke got the lecture first since he got "killed" first and then when Naruto "died" [Or whichever order it was] Hagoromo used his Ninshu to bring him into the same place. If that's the case, means we're not in Naruto's conscious


----------



## Narutaru (Apr 1, 2014)

Weapon said:


> It's more like, Sasuke got the lecture first since he got "killed" first and then when Naruto "died" [Or whichever order it was] Hagoromo used his Ninshu to bring him into the same place. If that's the case, means we're not in Naruto's conscious



Hagoromo already confirmed that it's Naruto's inner world.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Golden Byakugam is a reality:ignoramus

Kaguya used it to see the fruit from the moon.:ignoramus


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> I kind of expected Sasuke was Indra, but I thought "Shouldn't it be Madara?". Turns out it was, since Hashi was Ashura in that incarnation, guess "it" passed on when they died. It's weird that the Sage can talk to Sasuke and Naruto at the same time in  this weird dimension thingy, but I guess that's part of his magical Ninshuu powers. It shouldn't suprise you guys that the reason Naruto's so compatible is that he's nice and stupid like Ashura was according to the Sage. The other incarnations being smarter.
> 
> *Also, who would have guessed that Kaguya had the Byakugan? Wow, that came out of nowhere, and I'm not entirely sure how it's relevan*t.



obviously fake.............Byakugan>Rinnegan>Sharingan....


----------



## vered (Apr 1, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> obviously fake.............Byakugan>Rinnegan>Sharingan....



her having Byakugan makes sense since it would mean the other brother inherited the Byakugan from his mother and created the Hyugaa line later on while it was RS who inherited the fruits power in the form of Rinnegan.
That all makes sense ,so we just need to wait and see if Evil is not trolling us.


----------



## Deana (Apr 1, 2014)

Neji could be the reincarnation of Kaguya's son's ONLY son, and is now having conference with him in his mindscape, and then will wake up, go super saiyan, and Hyugaa Smash because everything Naruto told him, during their match in part 1, was a LIE. 

Why should he bow to the whims of the sage and his spoiled sons? He'll kill both and seal those souls and create a new world order where the world doesn't have to be held hostage by those two spoiled brats never-ending sibling rivalry!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 1, 2014)

Yea kind of early for even Evil to have the mag. 

The sad thing is it's still all probably true (most of that is just what we have all been predicting ). Except the Kaguya thing. She'd have the Golden Byakugan at least.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 1, 2014)

If kaguya has the byakugaun, i think it proves her offspring's became stronger than her after defeating the Juubi, because the Rinnegan & Sharingan shits on the Byakugaun lol

edit: Wow, you can spell Kaguya out of Byakugaun


----------



## ch1p (Apr 1, 2014)

Deana said:


> Neji could be the reincarnation of Kaguya's son's ONLY son



Stahp.  Uncle Neji to the rescue.


----------



## Deana (Apr 1, 2014)

Spoilers are lacking Gai Sensei so they suck. 


ch1p said:


> Stahp.  Uncle Neji to the rescue.


Oji-sama Neji knows what's up.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 1, 2014)

Byakugan would be awesome but obivious april joke... And it would mean that Hagoromo should have it as well... The Rinnegan would be than the result of Byakugan + Juubi... And the Sharingan after it for Indra.

What's more interesting is his brother where I have still no clue what role he have, if he had the Juubi sealed in him as well


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 1, 2014)

Neji met the Sage on his deathbed and is revealed to be the reincarnation of Indra.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 1, 2014)

Everyone already knows what will happen in the chapter, don't act like you don't

- Confirmation that Sasuke is Indra's reincarnation
- Rest of Ashura/Indra story 
- Naruto gives a speech on how even if he and Sasuke will fight, he will make sure the brothers' war ends with them
- Hagoromo comments Naruto for his attitude
- Chapter ends with Hagoromo saying he'll give Naruto something to power him up
- Possibly the chapter ends with Sasuke awakening

No Gai
No Madara
No Alliance

That'll be it.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> rs bro having the byakugan  makes sense to be honest



Well Haguromo pre Juubi should have them as well this way...


----------



## vered (Apr 1, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Well Haguromo pre Juubi should have them as well this way...



No he shouldn't .Hagoromo was born with the Shinju power through Kaguya, he was born with the Rinnegan eyes.However if kaguya had the Byakugan ,it makes sense for his brother to inherit her original power and her eyes and not necessarily have the rinnegan as well, inheriting different traits than what his brother hagoromo did.The Hyugga line coming from RS's brother continuing the original eyes of Kaguya would make sense and tie things up nicely.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 1, 2014)

vered said:


> No he shouldn't .Hagoromo was born with the Shinju power through Kaguya, he was born with the Rinnegan eyes.However if kaguya had the Byakugan ,it makes sense for his brother to inherit her original power and her eyes and not necessarily have the rinnegan as well, inheriting different traits than what his brother hagoromo did.The Hyugga line coming from RS's brother continuing the original eyes of Kaguya would make sense and tie things up nicely.



This still could be a April fools joke. Because doesn't evil make something like pulling edit pics or make something that like hintful?

She spills out as if it was normal for how she says it.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 1, 2014)

vered said:


> No he shouldn't .Hagoromo was born with the Shinju power through Kaguya, he was born with the Rinnegan eyes.However if kaguya had the Byakugan ,it makes sense for his brother to inherit her original power and her eyes and not necessarily have the rinnegan as well, inheriting different traits than what his brother hagoromo did.The Hyugga line coming from RS's brother continuing the original eyes of Kaguya would make sense and tie things up nicely.



Well could be as well... I hope we will have some clarification about the brother... Dunno why he should have been brought up in the first place


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 1, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Well could be as well... I hope we will have some clarification about the brother... Dunno why he should have been brought up in the first place



To remind us that only bad guys do things alone and good guys like the RS always work with others.

Or just to try to make the RS seem less powerful so we can be told that Naruto surpassed him?

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

i have this feeling that page is full of BS

really early spoiler on 1 april.....


----------



## mayumi (Apr 1, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto's choice makes a lot of sense in the last panel as well. He isn't willing to repeat the cycle.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> Really? I didn't even notice.



I feel that's hinted to be a joke


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> I kind of expected Sasuke was Indra, but I thought "Shouldn't it be Madara?". Turns out it was, since Hashi was Ashura in that incarnation, guess "it" passed on when they died. It's weird that the Sage can talk to Sasuke and Naruto at the same time in  this weird dimension thingy, but I guess that's part of his magical Ninshuu powers. It shouldn't suprise you guys that the reason Naruto's so compatible is that he's nice and stupid like Ashura was according to the Sage. The other incarnations being smarter.
> 
> Also, who would have guessed that Kaguya had the Byakugan? Wow, that came out of nowhere, and I'm not entirely sure how it's relevant.



The Byakugan?


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!! DAMN YOU BART!!!


----------



## rac585 (Apr 1, 2014)

very clever evil, use 4/1 to cast doubts upon you 100% accurate spoilers. 

i'm not falling for it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Rac said:


> very clever evil, use 4/1 to cast doubts upon you 100% accurate spoilers.
> 
> i'm not falling for it.



Neither am I. 

Besides, I can deal with the Byakugan, because the fact that Hagoromo is also chatting with Sasuke is going to make a certain someone very angry.

KT will definitely bring the lawls this week.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil said:


> I kind of expected Sasuke was Indra, but I thought "Shouldn't it be Madara?". Turns out it was, since Hashi was Ashura in that incarnation, guess "it" passed on when they died. It's weird that the Sage can talk to Sasuke and Naruto at the same time in  this weird dimension thingy, but I guess that's part of his magical Ninshuu powers. It shouldn't suprise you guys that the reason Naruto's so compatible is that he's nice and stupid like Ashura was according to the Sage. The other incarnations being smarter.
> 
> Also, who would have guessed that Kaguya had the Byakugan? Wow, that came out of nowhere, and I'm not entirely sure how it's relevant.



Missed you, Evil.

And fuck yeah Byakugan got to be the mama of them all


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Missed you, Evil.
> 
> And fuck yeah Byakugan got to be the mama of them all



Byakugan, is still shit.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 1, 2014)

And to those who scream April fools, remember how Evil revealed TOWKE.



Evil bein' Evil as usual, putting doubt in people.



Klue said:


> Byakugan, is still shit.



All hail Kaguya sama!!!

GB incoming.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> And to those who scream April fools, remember how Evil revealed TOWKE.
> 
> 
> 
> Evil bein' Evil as usual, putting doubt in people.



TOWKE!?! Not ringing a bell.

Help me out here.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> TOWKE!?! Not ringing a bell.
> 
> Help me out here.



"The Ones Who Know Everything"

aka

Hokages 

He directly posted spoilers then later added pics of other characters closely linked to them.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Byakugan, is still shit.



I'm going to laugh if the original byakugan had some crazy feats.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> I'm going to laugh if the original byakugan had some crazy feats.



Like what?

The ability to see further? It's only useful to perverts. :ignoramus


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 1, 2014)

I always knew either pre-Juubi Rikodou had Byakugan or his wife had one.

Turns out it was his mother. hmmm


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

At least Evil hadn't spoiled the color page. Something cool to look forward to, perhaps.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 1, 2014)

So this still makes Kakashi's words true.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 1, 2014)

I fucking knew his mother had the Byakugan!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 1, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> "The Ones Who Know Everything"
> 
> aka
> 
> ...



But doesn't she usually leave out spoiler hints on pictures rather than telling us fully.

The. Bayakugan with Kaguya is too good to be true.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Like what?
> 
> The ability to see further? It's only useful to perverts. :ignoramus



Like seeing in the past and the future 
And this is how she came to earth and all that prophecy.

Sounds cheesy enough?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 1, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> But doesn't she usually leave out spoiler hints on pictures rather than telling us fully.
> 
> The. Bayakugan with Kaguya is too good to be true.



He posted several spoilers without pictures.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 1, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> He posted several spoilers without pictures.



Only short hints after a while.

And he is she.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 1, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Only short hints after a while.
> 
> And he is she.



Look, everytime Evil posts spoilers, I have to deal with you. And I always turn out right.  When did you ever see Evil bullshitting? She's using April Fools to make people like you doubt.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> So this still makes Kakashi's words true.



Oh right, that explains it. 

No wonder Kishi gave her the Byakugan.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 1, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Look, everytime Evil posts spoilers, I have to deal with you. And I always turn out right.  When did you ever see Evil bullshitting? She's using April Fools to make people like you doubt.



I was skeptical about that Ns kiss as if it were romantic but it turned out to be CPR,

It's still April fools day.

I've bee hoping for Kaguya being the byakygan user since the chapter showed her but that spoiler is way too good to be true, as it's today April fools day.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2014)

How I see Hagoromo's brother now:



Thanks you Evil....

Really...


----------



## eurytus (Apr 1, 2014)

I hope Kaguya's bayakugan is more powerful than the hyuuga, she's supposed to be the most powerful of the alien family


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2014)

Mariko said:


> How I see Hagoromo's brother now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hyuuga were actually black?  

i can dig it


----------



## Lurko (Apr 1, 2014)

Sasuke is goona chat with Hagoromo's brother.


----------



## lathia (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh lordy.... I pray to Hagoromo that these are true spoilers. It will make for a really fun Byakugan > Sharingan discussion. Byakugan > Rinnegan > Sharingan?


----------



## takL (Apr 1, 2014)

everything in the spo is more or less the same to  what i have predicted and posted, which casts doubt in my mind.

anyways i predict te name of hagoromos brother is inaba  for many reasons.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2014)

Why Inaba?


----------



## vered (Apr 1, 2014)

takL said:


> everything in the spo is more or less the same to  what i have predicted and posted, which casts doubt in my mind.
> 
> anyways i predict te name of hagoromos brother is inaba  for many reasons.



you are reading the posts in 2ch?
someone posted posts similar to what evil said but i decided not to post them since we can just wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 1, 2014)

vered said:


> you are reading the posts in 2ch?
> someone posted posts similar to what evil said but i decided not to post them since we can just wait for tomorrow.



Did they say anything about Kaguya having bayakugan?


----------



## vered (Apr 1, 2014)

here are the posts:
of course it can be someone who read Evil post in this forum or Evil himself posting there, but it may also confirm what Evil posted:

ハゴロモはサスケとも対話中か 
カグヤが白眼だったんで白眼は写輪眼の源流説もみごとにカバー 
カリンが感じたサスケがいた所の嫌な感じのチャクラはインドラでOK 
昔ナルトのチャクラの奥に感じた「これはまるで」違うチャクラもアシュラでOK 

インドラって闇落ちしたのか?　兄弟間の権力争いがこじれて二人して子孫にたたってるんだから 
ケンカ両成敗じゃないのか 

>>948 仲良かったからアシュラを後継者にしても無問題とハゴロモは思い込んだとしか 
カグヤでこになんかもう一つの眼の線みたいなのないか　 
ハゴロモのはマークなんだろうがそれとは違って縦に 

するとハゴロモの兄弟の名はイナバか 

>>960　多分これから来るバレでハゴロモが語る


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2014)

man,  hyuuga  must be the worst disappointment since hashis son lol


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 1, 2014)

It is less about about byakugan being god tier or shit but more about Kaguya being so strong that even her byakugan was great.

If Kiba ate the fruit he would be great too anyway.

As Zetsu said it is less about the tool but more about the power and skill of the actual user. SM Hashi defeated EMS Madara but SM Naruto would be LOL stomped by EMS Madara.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

takL said:


> everything in the spo is more or less the same to  what i have predicted and posted, which casts doubt in my mind.
> 
> anyways i predict te name of hagoromos brother is inaba  for many reasons.



Inaba... japanease mythlogy again, good find !


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> what if half  of that spoiler is true while the other  is wrong?
> 
> it would fit april fools



Kaguya has byakugan if you look close at her eyes.
Also this will prove the stuff with sharingan coming from byakugan, the part 1 stuff.

The rest who cares if Sasuke is Indra we all knew that....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Silent reaper said:


> This isn't on topic and I apologize for that, but can someone explain why everyone has "blind" in front of their username?



Reznor got drunked again... he does it as a joke for 1 april



Addy said:


> yeah that would make sense.
> 
> though how the fuck  did the hyuuga  fall?
> 
> or was the byakugan  shit to start  and the gumgum fruit made kaguya stronger?



Maybe the juubi chakra took some power away from the original byagukan  but gaved other powers in return.
When you get higher power you must sacrifice something... this is how all this shit goes....

Maybe the Hyuuga clan is cursed for what kaguya did ?

You know the sins of the fathers.... blah blah


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> Inaba... japanease mythlogy again, good find !


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> wait if sasuke is not indara then  why the hell is rs  infront of him?



Cuz his not the succesor and i have a feeling that indra was 10x more butthurt and evil then Sasuke

+Indra was a mary sue with all powers...

You should be glad that sasuke character could have turned even worse.


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> Cuz his not the succesor and i have a feeling that indra was 10x more butthurt and evil then Sasuke
> 
> +Indra was a mary sue with all powers...
> 
> You should be glad that sasuke character could have turned even worse.


which is why ibam asking. 

if sasuke isnt the successor  the  why is rs in front of him?. 


and no.  sasuke is dead to me when he said he wanted to be hokage.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> which is why ibam asking.
> 
> if sasuke isnt the successor  the  why is rs in front of him?.
> 
> ...



Maybe because RS wants to make peace between the "brothers" ?

Hell we don't know if all this shit is legit if anything is, its 1 april... we should wait.



Gilgamesh said:


>



yep i already read that since is linked with hashirama...


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Apr 1, 2014)

Will we get an Indra flashback or will we see RS talk Sasuke's ear off?


----------



## takL (Apr 1, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Why Inaba?



theres is a food company called hagoromo foods, best known for hagoromo sea chicken(tinned tuna)
inaba is its competitor. theirs is inaba light tuna
both companies produce tinned cat food as well and kish has a cat.

and like  Shin said, theres a tale,  the bunny of inaba


----------



## eurytus (Apr 1, 2014)

what is Karin doing in lalalaland?

so hogoromo and inba are rivals


----------



## Weapon (Apr 1, 2014)

Is Kishimoto's cat still alive, didn't he say like 6 years ago during one of this authors notes that one of his cats was really old. Then recently he talked about nearly tripping over a huge furball. 



*Naruto 672: Indora's Sprinnegan*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Crack Theory to end all Crack Theories:

Pre Indora MS = Sprinnegan

Sprinnegan worked as a video camera. Indora captured over 1000 jutsu his father was able to do freely including Amaterasu, Susano and Kamui with his Sprinnegan Eyes. The Sprinnegan then converts them from Ninjutsu to Dojutsu based abilities like a reflection to be utilized by MS [Converts them to MS Dojutsu]. When you finished using the video camera . It then reverts back into MS.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bedtime


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Weapon said:


> *Naruto 672: Indora's Sprinnegan*
> Crack Theory to end all Crack Theories:
> 
> Pre Indora MS = Sprinnegan
> ...



What the hell did I just read? 



Weapon said:


> Bedtime


Never wake up.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> no translation by takru  of the spoiler about karin?



It's like Hagoromo was talking to Karin, recalling her the time she felt the difference between Sasuke's (Indra's) cold chakra and Naruto's (Ashura's) warm one...


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> Maybe the juubi chakra took some power away from the original byagukan  but gaved other powers in return.
> When you get higher power you must sacrifice something... this is how all this shit goes....
> 
> Maybe the Hyuuga clan is cursed for what kaguya did ?
> ...



Or maybe the Byakugan is just shit.


----------



## takL (Apr 1, 2014)

people, those 2ch posts arent any spo. 100% no. 
just guessworks like
"the nasty chakra karin sensed in where sasuke was was indras
the 'totally different'  chakra she sensed underneath naruto's chakra ages ago was ashuras"



Silent reaper said:


> This isn't on topic and I apologize for that, but can someone explain why everyone has "blind" in front of their username?


love is blind


----------



## slumpy (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't see a reason why Hagaromo would speak to sasuke (there is no connection between the 2), that Naruto who got the aproval of the Buuji's is logical as an succesor. But why would Kishi make Hagaromo talk to sasuke (how represent the elder the brother) and give him information, while we still need to have the ultimate showdown between the 2?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Or maybe the Byakugan is just shit.



never thought of this possibility..

sounds legit...


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Apr 1, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Is Kishimoto's cat still alive, didn't he say like 6 years ago during one of this authors notes that one of his cats was really old. Then recently he talked about nearly tripping over a huge furball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good, i'd love to see that

Edit; wait, i'm not blind


----------



## takL (Apr 1, 2014)

slumpy said:


> I don't see a reason why Hagaromo would speak to sasuke (there is no connection between the 2), that Naruto who got the aproval of the Buuji's is logical as an succesor. But why would Kishi make Hagaromo talk to sasuke (how represent the elder the brother) and give him information, while we still need to have the ultimate showdown between the 2?



hagoromo has stated that he has met many of the reincarnations. 
its not like he doesnt love indra. 
he wanted his sons to cooparate with each other to bring peace and happiness to the world  like he wrote on the tablet.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 1, 2014)

predict : Gai vs Madara , and another Minato fail


----------



## slumpy (Apr 1, 2014)

takL said:


> hagoromo has stated that he has met many of the reincarnations.
> its not like he doesnt love indra.
> he wanted his sons to cooparate with each other to bring peace and happiness to the world  like he wrote on the tablet.



We don't know how wrote the tablet, there are detailed differences between the tablet and what Hagoromo tolled Naruto. 

Why leave an tablet to the linage of Idra (a monument that will last for ever), and only words to Ashura, because words will change over time.

But it got nothing do with love, there is no reason (for kishi) to give sasuke the same information direct from Hagoromo. And at the same time let him read the tablet years ago, well naruto doesn't even know about the tablet until this war. 
(I even doubt naruto heard about the tablet, because madara tolled Hashirama and they where just talking to eachother).

Why would kishi give sasuke all the information upfront. It would be like: He naruto has something ordinairy in the story meeting the SOSP, but he let's give sasuke the same treatment. Then we need to have an ultimate battle between them boys. But then Sasuke knows he is Idra, and then? He will think okay let's go with the evil destiny kishi has given me?

No Sasuke won't know, just like he doesn't know Itachi left Sasuke for Naruto to bring him back to the goodside.


----------



## takL (Apr 1, 2014)

slumpy said:


> We don't know how wrote the tablet, there are detailed differences between the tablet and what Hagoromo tolled Naruto.
> 
> Why leave an tablet to the linage of Idra (a monument that will last for ever), and only words to Ashura, because words will change over time.
> 
> ...


????????? 
the tablet has been said to be written by hagoromo so many times in the manga. 
did i say naruto read it? or rather do u really get anything in my post?
anyways ur even worse speller than me. i love ya!


----------



## slumpy (Apr 1, 2014)

takL said:


> ?????????
> the tablet has been said to be written by hagoromo so many times in the manga.
> did i say naruto read it? or rather do u really get anything in my post?
> anyways ur even worse speller than me. i love ya!



Haha, I'm  the champion in worse spelling 

But what I mean is: Obito and Madara tolled us, that the tablet is written by SOSP, but that is something they get from the tablet ???? or Figured out them themself? We don't know still it is 'a rumour' because they got it from the tablet. Maybe in acient history someone also gained power of the Rinnengan, where Zetsu didn't know of. There information is still rumours.

I don't think Naruto knows about the tablet, it has bin mentioned a few times (kage summit, by tobi), Madara against Hashrima etc. But I could forget a few mentions by tobi or madara.

Why would kishi make Hagaromo tell the story again to naruto, and at a few (important) details to it?

For me it wouldn't make sense to let the Sasuke also meet the sage, why should they both hear the same story, when we know their battle will be setup and naruto needs to bring sasuke to the goodside and show him the importance of bonds and cooperation with other people. When sasuke already knows the story, what is the fun in that"?

Sasuke and Naruto won't have a friendly fight over the Hokage seat, there is no drama in that.


----------



## takL (Apr 1, 2014)

again i never said naruto knows of it. 

hash 'how do u know such things?'
maddy 'those are written on the uchiha tablet'
and the 'one god split up itself' line sounds very hagoromo-esque.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 1, 2014)

i didnt get... is this spoiler from evil real or not? Because I'm a little perplexed O.o How is it possible that kaguya had the byakugan if the byakugan itself is made of chakra when, before she came in the human world, the chakra existed only in that holy fruit from shinju? O.o


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> i didnt get... is this spoiler from evil real or not? Because I'm a little perplexed O.o How is it possible that kaguya had the byakugan if the byakugan itself is made of chakra when, before she came in the human world, the chakra existed only in that holy fruit from shinju? O.o



who said that dojutsu was before chakra  ?

the juubi itself is nature energy and has a dojutsu without having the chakra fruit.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 1, 2014)

I predict we will come back and find that Madara has been off paneled by TenTen.


----------



## takL (Apr 1, 2014)

kaguya seems to have the third eye on her forehead.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2014)

Well Kaguya having the Byakugan would be pretty fitting. In addition to her overwhelming power, being able to see all over the land would make her very frightening.


----------



## takL (Apr 1, 2014)

white bunnies tend to have red eyes tho


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 1, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> i didnt get... is this spoiler from evil real or not? Because I'm a little perplexed O.o How is it possible that kaguya had the byakugan if the byakugan itself is made of chakra when, before she came in the human world, the chakra existed only in that holy fruit from shinju? O.o



It's probably all true except for the Kaguya thing, which she added to make us think it was all fake.

I mean, the rest of what she said is so likely and is what 90% of us predicted that even if she was joking with it all, she's probably right anyway. So whether you think Evil was being legit or not, I'd assume what she said was right bar Kaguya.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Well Kaguya having the Byakugan would be pretty fitting. In addition to her overwhelming power, being able to see all over the land would make her very frightening.



No one would ever fap again. What a terrible world to live in.

Poor Addy would commit suicide. 

But seriously, assuming she held the Byakugan, how does the Rinnegan and Sharingan come into play? How easy to assume a mutation caused by the Juubi's chakra, if only the Juubi did not have an ocular power of its own.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm betting that Naruto and Sasuke's next power-up will have to do with the Ashura and Indra chakra inside them.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's probably all true except for the Kaguya thing, which she added to make us think it was all fake.



Kaguya having Byakugan makes complete sense, why would that be fake?


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I'm betting that Naruto and Sasuke's next power-up will have to do with the Ashura and Indra chakra inside them.



Naruto's next power up, definitely. Sasuke just received Hashirama's power.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

takL said:


> white bunnies tend to have red eyes tho



The dojutsu was cursed somehow or it was no longer pure ?
Since once he took the chakra no mini she had a son with Rinnegan already.

This would mean with enough juubi chakra or something a byakugan user could get amazing power's 



takL said:


> kaguya seems to have the third eye on her forehead.



Where ? Cuz I don't see it.

Dalek: EXPLAIN !


----------



## creative (Apr 1, 2014)

so as of the latest chapter, naruto is actually ninja jesus?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 1, 2014)

I want to see the Juubi's ocular powers.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto's next power up, definitely. Sasuke just received Hashirama's power.



I wouldn't be too sure about that. It could just be that Kishimoto was trying to misdirect readers with that. Kishimoto has placed more emphasis on the younger/elder son relationship.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 1, 2014)

Well it is April Fools Day.

Also Kaguya may be named after her clan.

Would certainly explain why Oro wanted Kimmi before Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I wouldn't be too sure about that. It could just be that Kishimoto was trying to misdirect readers with that. Kishimoto has placed more emphasis on the younger/elder son relationship.



Kishimoto, misdirect readers?





Like Pain's secret? Tobi's identity? Mystery foot?

Don't make me laugh.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishimoto, misdirect readers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see where you're coming from, but I really think that it might be the case this time.

Indra's chakra/essence could really be Sasuke's final power-up. It would be more fitting for a proud Uchiha than the Rinnegan.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 1, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I want to see the Juubi's ocular powers.



Susanoo Juubi would be great.


----------



## takL (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> Where ? Cuz I don't see it.
> 
> Dalek: EXPLAIN !



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mateush (Apr 1, 2014)

takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Actually that high resolution image shows Kaguya had Byakugan.


----------



## creative (Apr 1, 2014)

assuming kaguya even has byakugan (I don't care in the long run. but kishimoto  ) what difference will it make in this story?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Actually that high resolution image shows Kaguya had Byakugan.


Or maybe her blind Mangekyo Sharingan. 

Well think about it guys. If Kaguya had Mangekyo and Bykugan, that would equal getting sniped with anything. Amaterasu? 


Snipe. Genjutsu? 


Snipe. You know where I'm going with this.:ignoramus


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2014)

creative said:


> assuming kaguya even has byakugan (I don't care in the long run. but kishimoto  ) what difference will it make in this story?



the following....... nothing 

it is like uzumaki being related to senju. it literately means jack didly shit. 

naruto could have been the incarnation of ashura either way with or without  the chakra just like sasuke being indara's. 

or how uzumaki are an extinct clan known for sealing. nothing would have changed.

the same goes for hyuuga. we might get the needed origin story for them but story wise in the current time, nothing will change.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 1, 2014)

Kaguya was reborn in Hinata. Naruhina makes sense now.


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Kaguya was reborn in Hinata. Naruhina makes sense now.



yes!!!!!!!!!!!!

ashura fucking his grnadmother


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Or maybe her blind Mangekyo Sharingan.
> 
> Well think about it guys. If Kaguya had Mangekyo and Bykugan, that would equal getting sniped with anything. Amaterasu?
> 
> ...



That Mind's Eye of Kagura

It mind lead to explain how Uchiha powers can trap people with genjutsu w/o affecting the senses.


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Or maybe her blind Mangekyo Sharingan.
> 
> Well think about it guys. If Kaguya had Mangekyo and Bykugan, that would equal getting sniped with anything. Amaterasu?
> 
> ...


mind blown


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 1, 2014)

Half of Kaguya was born in Hinata, the other half in Karin


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Or maybe her blind Mangekyo Sharingan.
> 
> Well think about it guys. If Kaguya had Mangekyo and Bykugan, that would equal getting sniped with anything. Amaterasu?
> 
> ...



Dont forget homie.

*Sasuke Third eye. EMS=4 eyes*


Kagura Minds Eye homie. Its Karin jutsu from the Uzumaki clan


----------



## takL (Apr 1, 2014)

well i think she went back to where she came from. 
i hear that women tend to burn the bridges they crossed.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 1, 2014)

Hinata is FV confirmed.


----------



## vered (Apr 1, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Dont forget homie.
> 
> *Sasuke Third eye. EMS=4 eyes*
> 
> ...



The only one who actually has a third eye is Hagoromo(whether its a true eye or just a seal/sign). Kaguyas own third eye is closed which may also symbolize  that unlike Hagoromo she has never achieved enlightenment. Indra/Ashura and onward unlike hagoromo(and his family) never had an actual physical third eye but it has become a symbolic thing as we've seen with the 4 eyes monster which has above it a clear Rinnegan in the middle, something iv'e claimed to be a Rinnegan since the chapter first came out.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ashura fucking his grnadmother



I don't get why pairings are so obsessed with this when it really doesn't do them any favors.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 1, 2014)

vered said:


> The only one who actually has a third eye is Hagoromo(whether its a true eye or just a seal/sign). Kaguyas own third eye is closed which may also symbolize  that unlike Hagoromo she has never achieved enlightenment. Indra/Ashura and onward unlike hagoromo(and his family) never had an actual physical third eye but it has become a symbolic thing as we've seen with the 4 eyes monster which has above it a clear Rinnegan in the middle, something iv'e claimed to be a Rinnegan since the chapter first came out.



I think the whole RIkudo Lore has been inaccurately interpreted. I dont think its a coincidence that The Rinnegan has been shown as a marking on both the Forehead and on the stomach symbolizing mind and body and how the whole yin yang split thing representing physical energies and mental/spiritual energies. It makes you wonder.....


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> I don't get why pairings are so obsessed with this when it really doesn't do them any favors.



i know!!!!!!!!!!

making hinata or sakura into the reincarnation of kaguya is just disgusting


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 1, 2014)

vered said:


> The only one who actually has a third eye is Hagoromo(whether its a true eye or just a seal/sign). Kaguyas own third eye is closed which may also symbolize  that unlike Hagoromo she has never achieved enlightenment. Indra/Ashura and onward unlike hagoromo(and his family) never had an actual physical third eye but it has become a symbolic thing as we've seen with the 4 eyes monster which has above it a clear Rinnegan in the middle, something iv'e claimed to be a Rinnegan since the chapter first came out.


yeah i remember when it came out, i was sure it meant sharingan was related to rinnegan


----------



## Plague (Apr 1, 2014)

Its probably an April Fools joke that Kaguya has Byakugan lol, well if it is a fact then that would be really cool and different. Kishi FINALLY doing anything with the Hyuga clan or Byakugan. 

Byakugan with Mangekyo would be pretty op and scary to face lol


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Plague said:


> Byakugan with Mangekyo would be pretty op and scary to face lol



No.

It's just dumb.


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> No.
> 
> It's just dumb.



sasuhina's kid = original kaguya eye 

rennigan is forgotten :ignoramus


----------



## Plague (Apr 1, 2014)

Why did the Mods put "Blind" in all of our screen names?


----------



## Lance (Apr 1, 2014)

Plague said:


> Why did the Mods put "Blind" in all of our screen names?



Some sort of Admin April fool stuff!


----------



## Harbour (Apr 1, 2014)

Huge hint about Byakugan.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm looking forward to see the colored pages. 
I hope they are about the Sage and his family, in colors. It would b amazing if Naruto was there
as well. @.@

I hope that kishi makes Indra's PS red, I think that fits perfectly with the susanoo.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Hagoromo seems to have another "Rinnegan sign" like the one on his back; some kind of symbol. I doubt he has an actual third eye like his mother.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That looks like a mark for me... it could be an eye but it would be to big.

Maybe its a mark that defines the eye of the mind. You know all that intellectual stuff with the eye of the mind.

To lazy to search all that stuff but I remember that the moon had some connection with the eye of the mind.



Harbour said:


> Huge hint about Byakugan.



After many years we finally got back to byakugan discussion.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ashura fucking his grnadmother



My first thought as well :rofl


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuhina's kid = original kaguya eye
> 
> rennigan is forgotten :ignoramus



U abandoning SasuKarin? 

Though maybe she deserves better?


----------



## vered (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Hagoromo seems to have another "Rinnegan sign" like the one on his back; some kind of symbol. I doubt he has an actual third eye like his mother.



It may actually be a physical third eye or a sign the brothers(both of them) have from birth, due to panel of them as babies in the last chapter in which you can see the signs on both their foreheads.


----------



## Jesus (Apr 1, 2014)

I bet that third eye was a Sharinnegan and only opened when she was charging her lazors. 


Also, Hinata for FV confirmed.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Probably a sign. His mother's eye is positioned in the way a third eye is traditionally depicted and opens sideways, while his "eye" opens like the others, and does not physically match with his other eyes; way too round. It looks exactly like the sign on his back.


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> U abandoning SasuKarin?
> 
> Though maybe she deserves better?



hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i am a sasukarin shipper no matter what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sasuhina is my second fav only because i want to see naruhina fans react


----------



## rac585 (Apr 1, 2014)

sasuhina makes too much sense to become canon or is it just me who thinks like that? also hinata with sauce or naruto would be ultimate weird if it turns out she's the grandmother. 

inb4 weird twisting of reincarnations and how technically we're all committing i*c*st with great great descendents. it's obviously a joke.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 1, 2014)

Shading on the oni suggests a horn.

And perhaps more self-hating bloodlines?


----------



## Talis (Apr 1, 2014)

Newbies on forum still doubting Evil? 
That thing on Kagyuya's forehead is the Hyuuga seal.


----------



## vered (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Probably a sign. His mother's eye is positioned in the way a third eye is traditionally depicted and opens sideways, while his "eye" opens like the others, and does not physically match with his other eyes; way too round. It looks exactly like the sign on his back.



True, though till we actually see color depictions it can be anything.The sign on his back is on his clothes while this appears to have been attached to him since birth(and to his brother), whether a real eye or just a sign.We'll see in a few hours based on the colored cover.
Either way it symbolizes the third eye and Hagoromos augmented sight and enlightenment.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

I have to agree, that's definitely not a third eye.

And I'm thankful for that. Can't have God of the manga looking too fugly.


----------



## takL (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> That looks like a mark for me... it could be an eye but it would be to big.
> 
> Maybe its a mark that defines the eye of the mind. You know all that intellectual stuff with the eye of the mind.
> 
> To lazy to search all that stuff but I remember that the moon had some connection with the eye of the mind.



for example 

"Another typical feature of images of Shiva is his third eye which represents both spiritual insight and the ability to burn up anything which may hinder such insight. "

and the eye mark on hagoromos forehead seems not perpendicular  but parallel to the other  eyes  unlike the line on kaguyas forehead


----------



## vered (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> I have to agree, that's definitely not a third eye.
> 
> And I'm thankful for that. Can't have God of the manga looking too fugly.



Too late for that, he looks like a demon and the horns and the fact that he doesn't have eyebrows doesn't help either.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Apr 1, 2014)

Is the spoiler and translation legit?


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2014)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Is the spoiler and translation legit?



the provider known as "Evil" is a legit spoiler giver but this is april fool's day so we are not sure if she is 100% not joking. 

spoiler could be half true, or false, or true. 

the other thing (personally) is that the spoiler is too straight to the point. i think every time she gives  a spoiler, it is always in riddles or images. for example, an image of minato with a head of  a toad (sage mode) or naruto vs sasuke in part 1 and inception (flashback to madara vs hashirama).


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

I know it's kinda pointless, but I would really appreciate it if Kishi illustrated Hagoromo's moon creation feat.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> I know it's kinda pointless, but I would really appreciate it if Kishi illustrated Hagoromo's moon creation feat.



He should change that actually, it does not make any sense whatsoever. U_U


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

takL said:


> for example
> 
> "Another typical feature of images of Shiva is his third eye which represents both spiritual insight and the ability to burn up anything which may hinder such insight. "
> 
> and the eye mark on hagoromos forehead seems not perpendicular  but parallel to the other  eyes  unlike the line on kaguyas forehead



Exactly. Your spot on.

This is why I love you bro... Not in a gay way.


----------



## takL (Apr 1, 2014)

or hagoromos creation of all things. he created this world using nunoboko according to obito.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

New Folder said:


> He should change that actually, it does not make any sense whatsoever. U_U



Silence Fodder.

It's a feat I have been dying to see, since Nagato first used Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2014)

takL said:


> or hagoromos creation of all things. he created this world using nunoboko according to obito.



that doesn't make sense. 

how did he create the world if there was war among humans before even kaguya?


----------



## Revolution (Apr 1, 2014)

More proof that Naruto and Sasukes friendship was fabricated by the chakra reincarnations.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> I know it's kinda pointless, but I would really appreciate it if Kishi illustrated Hagoromo's moon creation feat.


I have a theory the islands of Water Country were created after Rikudou created the moon.


----------



## takL (Apr 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> that doesn't make sense.
> 
> how did he create the world if there was war among humans before even kaguya?



like the previous world was destroyed for some reason(/10bs rampage) and hagoromo restored it adding chakra to human genes? genetic engineering or something.


----------



## SenjuDNA (Apr 1, 2014)

Kishi has to many references to the third eye going on. So how does this work with Hashirama's SM, Mito, Tsunade and Sakura? 

If Kaguya/Hago have an actual third eye, are the former peoples just a way to try and emulate the orginal? As with the Sharningan and Rinnegan?


----------



## Trojan (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Silence Fodder.
> 
> It's a feat I have been dying to see, since Nagato first used Chibaku Tensei.





*****
I really hope the Sage disappear this chapter so we can move on. U_U


----------



## vered (Apr 1, 2014)

takL said:


> or hagoromos creation of all things. he created this world using nunoboko according to obito.



Yea, we are yet to actually see the sword in action ,perhaps Madara will be the one to show us its power.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> that RS bitch is disappointing, lack luster and is nothing more than a fodder compared to his mom and is overshadowed by her this chapter in terms of future relevance.



Completely true. That's why history remembers her so we.....


Oh wait. 



Addy said:


> even worst is that he is an idiot. how did he learn something new from asura's "friendship" theme by SPLICING THE FUCKING JUUBI INTO 9 PIEACES AND KILLING IT!!!!!!!!!!!! he didn't kill it? no? you sure? then why the fuck is juubi so mad when it saw RS in naruto?



Because the Bijuu have a greater purpose.




Addy said:


> this doesn't even count in how he didn't get his son, indara. you just said he is a loner who believed in his own strength and had completely different ideals than te guy you want him to  FOLLOW.................... and you thought he would cooperate? ck



Maybe, prior to choosing Asura as his heir, the two brothers got along fairly well.



Addy said:


> shit, he just said that he saw a new way in ashura  and chose him because of it meaning that he agreed with ashura meaning he didn't agree with indara which means that he knew indara was wrong unlike ashura which means............ he wanted indara to follow ashura and not cooperate with him.
> 
> he is a fucking idiot



Wow, such shitty logic. 



Addy said:


> i hope after he died, oro's ancestor propped his ass or some shit.



For someone still holding on to their v-card, you seem to be quite familiar with the sexual arts. 

Return to the NF cellar where your large army (of three) followers dwell. We don't take kindly to your type around here.

Getta movin' now boy.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

takL said:


> or hagoromos creation of all things. he created this world using nunoboko according to obito.



That sword is so for Naruto. Nunoboko.. the sword fueled by the power of the soul and the will of the user..



Addy said:


> that doesn't make sense.
> 
> how did he create the world if there was war among humans before even kaguya?



The sword could create land or split land or maybe infuse chakra into other things.
The old world could have been destroyed since Juubi was free for quite some time to juubidama all shit and drink oceans 



Addy said:


> that RS bitch is disappointing, lack luster and is nothing more than a fodder compared to his mom and is overshadowed by her this chapter in terms of future relevance.
> 
> even worst is that he is an idiot. how did he learn something new from asura's "friendship" theme by SPLICING THE FUCKING JUUBI INTO 9 PIEACES AND KILLING IT!!!!!!!!!!!! he didn't kill it? no? you sure? then why the fuck is juubi so mad when it saw RS in naruto?
> 
> ...



You disappoint me with this post...


----------



## Lance (Apr 1, 2014)

I like how this thread always turns into a massive Wishlist rather than prediction!

WHERE ARE THE PREDICTIONS


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Apr 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> the provider known as "Evil" is a legit spoiler giver but this is* april fool's day* so we are not sure if she is 100% not joking.
> 
> spoiler could be half true, or false, or true.
> 
> *the other thing (personally) is that the spoiler is too straight to the point.* i think every time she gives  a spoiler, it is always in riddles or images. for example, an image of minato with a head of  a toad (sage mode) or naruto vs sasuke in part 1 and inception (flashback to madara vs hashirama).



Yeah, that was my concern really. I suppose I'll just have to wait.


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 1, 2014)

takL said:


> or hagoromos creation of all things. he created this world using nunoboko according to obito.



I always assumed Obito was talking about the "World" as in society or the way things worked. Kind of like how we say Firs World countries or third world countries. They're a vague description for how things work, not actual planets. So Obito was talking about destroying all of the systems that make up the world that Hagoromo installed (or at least Obito thought he did going by last chapter), not the literal world.

Anyway, I was rereading the Madara/Hashirama flashbacks... and there was a Hagoromo clan? What.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> I know it's kinda pointless, but I would really appreciate it if Kishi illustrated Hagoromo's moon creation feat.



Same here.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 1, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> I like how this thread always turns into a massive Wishlist rather than prediction!
> 
> WHERE ARE THE PREDICTIONS



here's a prediction: no gai.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Rac said:


> here's a prediction: no gai.



Better prediction: Dead Gai. :ignoramus


----------



## vered (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Better prediction: Dead Gai. :ignoramus



Not before Madara uses on panel Limbo against him.It better be on panel


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah I doubt we're seeing Gai or Madara this chapter. It'll be full on Naruto, Hagoromo and then Sasuke at the end. Don't expect anything major in regards to the Madara fight. 

Actually I'm expecting Naruto to bring up Madara and Hagoromo will say something about Sasuke being a bigger problem in the future.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 1, 2014)

New Folder said:


> He should change that actually, it does not make any sense whatsoever. U_U



Yeah. Either he materialized the moon out of nowhere (and the world had no moon before that), or he made the moon out of material from the earth, which would be... damaging.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 1, 2014)

Well we shall find out soon.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 1, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Yeah. Either he materialized the moon out of nowhere (and the world had no moon before that), or he made the moon out of material from the earth, which would be... damaging.



It's said that he used Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 1, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> It's said that he used Chibaku Tensei.



But it was never said that the material came from the Earth. He could have used Chibaku Tensei to create the moon by coalescing asteroids, comets, and other space junk; more or less the same way that Madara used Tengai Shinsei.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 1, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> More proof that Naruto and Sasukes friendship was fabricated by the chakra reincarnations.



Super gay, just super gay. Even gays would'nt make something like this plot.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 1, 2014)

If this holds true, Naruto and Sasuke be bound by chakra of past reincartnations, then that would explain why they understood each other with a fist bump.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 1, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> But it was never said that the material came from the Earth. He could have used Chibaku Tensei to create the moon by coalescing asteroids, comets, and other space junk; more or less the same way that Madara used Tengai Shinsei.



Actually, it was that he sealed the Juubi into the stone prison, and then _hurled_ it  up into the sky.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 1, 2014)

So if the Juubi was sealed in stone and hurled into the sky by RS which became the moon...and Kaguya is speculated to have come from the moon (based on the story)...



Then how many moons does this manga have anyway?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 1, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Super gay, just super gay. Even gays would'nt make something like this plot.



Eternal love also known as ETERNAL BROMANCE.

It can only be stopped with Indra reincarnating with a vagina at last so that he and Ashura can settle their differences on an even higher level than bromance can allow.

So tragic


----------



## Revolution (Apr 1, 2014)

In order for life to exist on a planet as we know it, one moon or two moons are needed.  Three or more moons, or no moons at all, and you have no life.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> So if the Juubi was sealed in stone and hurled into the sky by RS which became the moon...and Kaguya is speculated to have come from the moon (based on the story)...
> 
> 
> 
> Then how many moons does this manga have anyway?



You will find that on Kishi's next manga.

Where we find space ninjas and more planets.
More gods.

And wait for it.... More superpowers.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 1, 2014)

Kishi making that one space alien conspiracy theorist poster proud. 

That guy was totally fucking right and here we were mocking him for his long winded, nonsensical posts. The shame.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 1, 2014)

Can someone remind me EVIL spoiler, to lazy to look it up/


----------



## Mateush (Apr 1, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Can someone remind me EVIL spoiler, to lazy to look it up/



- RS speaking with both Naruto and Sasuke at the same time.
- Kaguya's eyes is Byakugan. 

Thats all.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 1, 2014)

vered said:


> True, though till we actually see color depictions it can be anything.The sign on his back is on his clothes while this appears to have been attached to him since birth(and to his brother), whether a real eye or just a sign.We'll see in a few hours based on the colored cover.
> Either way it symbolizes the third eye and Hagoromos *augmented sight and enlightenment*.



Sounds very much like a Hyuuga. The Byakugan 360 view and Karin Kagura Eye sensing technique seems to resemble a minds eye which the third eye on the forehead normally represents.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 1, 2014)

Part of me thinks the RS just said random shit about his mother to shut Naruto up because he didn't want to talk about her.

"Oh yes you're right she was the most powerful person in the world. No, I have no clue where she came from. Outer Space, I guess. I want to talk about myself now, please."


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah I doubt we're seeing Gai or Madara this chapter. It'll be full on Naruto, Hagoromo and then Sasuke at the end. Don't expect anything major in regards to the Madara fight.



That's a given, but I hope he isn't quite finished detailing his backstory, and that of the Uchiha/Senju ancestors. We really didn't learn that much more than what Obito told us previously.




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Actually I'm expecting Naruto to bring up Madara and Hagoromo will say something about Sasuke being a bigger problem in the future.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Part of me thinks the RS just said random shit about his mother to shut Naruto up because he didn't want to talk about her.
> 
> "Oh yes you're right she was the most powerful person in the world. No, I have no clue where she came from. Outer Space, I guess. I want to talk about you now, please."



Corrected.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 1, 2014)

Does this chapter have any colored pages?


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

It would be pretty funny if Naruto steered the conversation back to Hagoromo's mother:



			
				Uzumaki Naruto said:
			
		

> So...... Where did you say your mother was from again?








ATastyMuffin said:


> Does this chapter have any colored pages?



A colored cover, not sure if we'll receive an additional color spread, though.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mateush said:


> - RS speaking with both Naruto and Sasuke at the same time.
> - Kaguya's eyes is Byakugan.
> 
> Thats all.



 O lord if that is true. 

Sasuke telling  him about Itachi and RS telling him some other shit. 

Hinata been revelant again and RS saying the reason hinata THINKS he like him is because she is the reincarnation of his mother. BOOM in the forums


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Hinata been revelant again and RS saying the reason hinata THINKS he like him is because she is the reincarnation of his mother. BOOM in the forums



Come on, that's just retarded.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 1, 2014)

So, the strongest person in Narutoverse has the byakugan. Haters gonna so hate this.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 1, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> O lord if that is true.
> 
> Sasuke telling  him about Itachi and RS telling him some other shit.
> 
> Hinata been revelant again and RS saying the reason hinata THINKS he like him is because she is the reincarnation of his mother. BOOM in the forums



Probably true. Seems like Kaguya had Byakugan, also innocent look lol.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 1, 2014)

if the byakugan thing is true it will be weird after being ignored for all of part 2. but i guess kishi can just do what he did when naruto ask him where his mom is from. he will just gloss over it and say its not important.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 1, 2014)

Gabe said:


> if the byakugan thing is true it will be weird after being ignored for all of part 2. but i guess kishi can just do what he did when naruto ask him where his mom is from. he will just gloss over it and say its not important.



Some pic posted from takl. You can see her eyes probably was Byakugan:


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Come on, that's just retarded.



You do know you wanted. The posibilities are endless.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 1, 2014)

i dont know, something about Kaguya's eyes tell me that its more like Zetsu's eyes. Which doesnt make it not Byakugan, you know .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> That's a given, but I hope he isn't quite finished detailing his backstory, and that of the Uchiha/Senju ancestors. We really didn't learn that much more than what Obito told us previously.



I think we'll hear more about it for most of the chapter. 



> I see what you did there.



Yep, tell the truth lol.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 1, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont know, something about Kaguya's eyes tell me that its more like Zetsu's eyes. Which doesnt make it not Byakugan, you know .



I think I have never heard about Evil posted false spoilers


----------



## ch1p (Apr 1, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> In order for life to exist on a planet as we know it, one moon or two moons are needed.  Three or more moons, or no moons at all, and you have no life.



This is not true.

Not that I expect Kishi to be better informed, either.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Mateush said:


> I think I have never heard about Evil posted false spoilers




But she did post 2 times fake spoilers.

2-3 years ago


----------



## Mateush (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> But she did post 2 times fake spoilers.
> 
> 2-3 years ago



Which spoiler was it?


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> You do know you wanted. The posibilities are endless.



No, not really. Way too creepy.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Which spoiler was it?



I don't remember that.

I know that people where pissed for being mislead.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> I don't remember that.
> 
> I know that people where pissed for being mislead.



Thats what she always did and still does like this now.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Come on, that's just retarded.



Yeah! Kishi isn't that much of a good writer! 



Mateush said:


> I think I have never heard about Evil posted false spoilers



Well it was April Fool's Day in some parts of the world whn she posted this weeks spoilers


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

We need a whole arc on how Kaguya came down with the Saiyans to get the dragons balls.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> No, not really. Way too creepy.



I would laugh hard if Hagoromo told Hinata that his mother has been reincarnated into her.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Kaguya's gentle fisting was anything but gentle


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Thats what she always did and still does like this now.



No she usually gives clues in her way.

Those 2 times where just BS that didn't happen.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 1, 2014)

i think she will probably be a person who came from other continents in the naruto world. the naruto world is probably much bigger then the nations, and people are afraid to venture far probably. doubt she is an alien, maybe she lives in the real world and the naruto work is a false world created the MEP already in progress.


----------



## principito (Apr 1, 2014)

more chat between RS and Nardo....

chapter will be boring as fuck I promise


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Gabe said:


> i think she will probably be a person who came from other continents in the naruto world. the naruto world is probably much bigger then the nations, and people are afraid to venture far probably. doubt she is an alien, maybe she lives in the real world and the naruto work is a false world created the MEP already in progress.



[FONT="Century Gothic]If it weren't for guys like Kisame, I would call you out on this theory.[/FONT] :ignoramus


----------



## Gabe (Apr 1, 2014)

principito said:


> more chat between RS and Nardo....
> 
> chapter will be boring as fuck I promise



i enjoyed last chapter if it is anything like it it wont be boring imo


----------



## Mateush (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> No she usually gives clues in her way.
> 
> Those 2 times where just BS that didn't happen.



And you don't know what those 2 BS times were. So I guess you lost.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 1, 2014)

Mateush said:


> I would laugh hard if Hagoromo told Hinata that his mother has been reincarnated into her.



Tears will be shed. :ignoramus


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Kaguya's gentle fisting was anything but gentle



I'd hate to be Kaguya's girlriend on the receiving end of a not-so-gentle fist!


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Kaguya's gentle fisting was anything but gentle



LOL! So wrong, on so many levels.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 1, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I'd hate to be Kaguya's girlriend on the receiving end of a not-so-gentle fist!



Kaguya was a lesbian?

The mystery deepens.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Apr 1, 2014)

principito said:


> more chat between RS and Nardo....
> 
> chapter will be boring as fuck I promise


Yeah, we all know it will be another RS talk no jutsu chapter...I actually enjoyed the last one because of Naruto's facial expressions and misunderstanding everything RS said...it was nice comic relief!


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Yeah, we all know it will be another RS talk no jutsu chapter...I actually enjoyed the last one because of Naruto's facial expressions and misunderstanding everything RS said...it was nice comic relief!



You enjoyed the first half of the chapter more than the second?

Women.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't want to be part of this blind sheep group. I don't compactuate with this bulshit concept of reincarnation. Remove me at once.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> You enjoyed the first half of the chapter more than the second?
> 
> Women.



Oh I sense a ban here... for bigotry


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I don't want to be part of this blind sheep group. I don't compactuate with this bulshit concept of reincarnation. Remove me at once.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kaguya was a lesbian?
> 
> The mystery deepens.



In some fanfiction - probably


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 1, 2014)

Mateush said:


> I think I have never heard about Evil posted false spoilers


unfortunately today is April 1st 

though Evil could trick us by actually posting real stuff


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 1, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> unfortunately today is April 1st
> 
> though Evil could trick us by actually posting real stuff



I think it's all true except for the Kaguya part.

But whether or not she actually has spoilers, I don't know. I just think that most of it is true because it's pretty much what we have all been assuming. 

Hashirama & Madara the earlier reincarnations. Naruto and Sasuke the ones to break the cycle. Sasuke is hearing the same story now. Not what I want, but it's what I expect.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think it's all true except for the Kaguya part.
> 
> But whether or not she actually has spoilers, I don't know. I just think that most of it is true because it's pretty much what we have all been assuming.
> 
> Hashirama & Madara the earlier reincarnations. Naruto and Sasuke the ones to break the cycle. Sasuke is hearing the same story now. Not what I want, but it's what I expect.



Evil once said she is relative of Kishi. I wouldn't be surprised, honestly.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Picture doesn't work.

The color page has kaguya with blue hair and byakugan


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 1, 2014)

URL for pic then?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think it's all true except for the Kaguya part.
> 
> But whether or not she actually has spoilers, I don't know. I just think that most of it is true because it's pretty much what we have all been assuming.
> 
> Hashirama & Madara the earlier reincarnations. Naruto and Sasuke the ones to break the cycle. Sasuke is hearing the same story now. Not what I want, but it's what I expect.


the fishy part for me is Sasuke actually hearing from Rikudou


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> Picture doesn't work.
> 
> The color page has kaguya with blue hair and byakugan



Cease your trolling.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 1, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the fishy part for me is Sasuke actually hearing from Rikudou



Who else would he hear it from?


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Who else would he hear it from?



Rikudou's tablet.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 1, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Evil once said she is relative of Kishi. I wouldn't be surprised, honestly.



Wait, Evil is a 'she?'


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Who else would he hear it from?


the tablet...


----------



## mayumi (Apr 1, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> In some fanfiction - probably



Anyone ever read Kaguya-hime manga?
* this*

Yup that Kaguya was a devil as well. She was cloning kids so she can kill them and drink their blood to maintain her looks and youth. She was a lesbian as well and tortured the Earth prince who always tried to woo her.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Indra's tablet.



Fixed. 'Cause I don't believe Hagoromo would leave a tablet telling the descendents of his not-so-favorite son instructions to destroy the world.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 1, 2014)

He's going to have an out of body experience to read the tablet while dead? 

Madara read the tablet and it was hinted at last week that he met the RS so even if Sasuke did read it, I don't see why it would stop him from meeting the RS.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 1, 2014)

so the ultimate evil in this manga is woman, a demon, and a lesbian, I guess Kishi isn't a liberal


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's going to have an out of body experience to read the tablet while dead?



No one said that. He can always read it later.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 1, 2014)

I predict we still won't know the true colour of the Juubi this week

and won't know until the anime gets up to it 

I predict that Hagaromo will reveal that the Rinnegan is inferior to the Golden Byakugan


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Fixed. 'Cause I don't believe Hagoromo would leave a tablet telling the descendents of his not-so-favorite son instructions to destroy the world.



Maybe he wrote the tablet before he began to believe in Asura's path.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Apr 1, 2014)

wait, what pic?


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I predict we still won't know the true colour of the Juubi this week
> 
> and won't know until the anime gets up to it



Look up Naruto Vol.64 



shadowmaria said:


> I predict that Hagaromo will reveal that the Rinnegan is inferior to the Golden Byakugan



Keep dreaming.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> No one said that. He can always read it later.



So the RS shows further favoritism by ignoring the current Indra reincarnation entirely. 

And I seriously doubt Sasuke's ever going back to the temple.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> So the RS shows further favoritism by ignoring the current Indra reincarnation entirely.



Sure, why not?

Not as if he spoke to Madara. 



... or Hashriama.




PikaCheeka said:


> And I seriously doubt Sasuke's ever going back to the temple.



That would suck.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's going to have an out of body experience to read the tablet while dead?
> 
> Madara read the tablet and it was hinted at last week that he met the RS so even if Sasuke did read it, I don't see why it would stop him from meeting the RS.


i was thinking of it more in a way of conflicting informations 

if Rikudou meet Sasuke now and he still go against Naruto, i dont know

i think it would make more sense if Rikudou only talked to him after they sorted it out


----------



## Revolution (Apr 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> So the RS shows further favoritism by ignoring the current Indra reincarnation entirely.
> 
> And I seriously doubt Sasuke's ever going back to the temple.



Considering the fact it is the Uchiha shrine with Uzumaki masks, that is too important not to come back to.  Oh yeah, the tablet may or may not be destroyed at some point.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i was thinking of it more in a way of conflicting informations
> 
> if Rikudou meet Sasuke now and he still go against Naruto, i dont know
> 
> i think it would make more sense if Rikudou only talked to him after they sorted it out



I'm sorta interested in seeing how the two respond to one another. Hope Evil didn't screw us on that particular portion of the spoiler.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't Sasuke hear the story about Indra and Asura from Madara? He read the tablet too


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Look up Naruto Vol.64
> 
> I HAVE THAT VOLUME AND HOW DID I NEVER NOTICE IT?!
> 
> Dafaq why is the Juubi a coffee colour


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Can't Sasuke hear the story about Indra and Asura from Madara? He read the tablet too



He'll need to read it again after he awakens if he wants to learn all of its content.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 1, 2014)

If Evil is not April fooling us and kaguya does have a form of Byakugan....does this help SasukexHinata?



I guess Kakashi assessment about Byakugan veering ancestor to sharing an could be true.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I HAVE THAT VOLUME AND HOW DID I NEVER NOTICE IT?!



Your username in its current form, fits you perfectly.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Your username in its current form, fits you perfectly.



ck

I'll pay that


----------



## SaiST (Apr 1, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Dafaq why is the Juubi a coffee colour


It's a tree monster.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Considering the fact it is the Uchiha shrine with Uzumaki masks, that is too important not to come back to.  Oh yeah, the tablet may or may not be destroyed at some point.



The Uzumaki Mask aren't stored in the Uchiha shrine. They were stored at another location on the edge of the village - a place completely untouched by Pain's attack.


----------



## jjong (Apr 1, 2014)

Did Evil said something about Byakugan and Kaguya? It is good to assume that RS and Naruto will continue to talk about discuss about the past...but why Kaguya after discussing his two son's rivalry.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 1, 2014)

SaiST said:


> It's a tree monster.



 you make an excellent point.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

ST has the answers.:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

jjong said:


> Did Evil said something about Byakugan and Kaguya? It is good to assume that RS and Naruto will continue to talk about discuss about the past...but why Kaguya after discussing his two son's rivalry.



Maybe Naruto asked a few questions. Hagoromo did imply that he himself was an alien.....


----------



## jjong (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Maybe Naruto asked a few questions. Hagoromo did imply that he himself was an alien.....



Ok, Still why would Naruto want to go off topic....I guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 1, 2014)

jjong said:


> Did Evil said something about Byakugan and Kaguya? It is good to assume that RS and Naruto will continue to talk about discuss about the past...but why Kaguya after discussing his two son's rivalry.



you're assuming Kishi cares about if the dialogue flow.....


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

jjong said:


> Ok, Still why would Naruto want to go off topic....I guess we have to wait and see.



I don't know, just roll with it.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 1, 2014)

so basically what i got from the spoiler

naruto and sasuke are reincarnation and are actually brothers
hagoromo doesn't treat his kids equally and has favorites
hagoromo could care less about his brother since he said his mother had two kids but then completely ignores the explanation of what the other kids did
itachi is hagoromo's brother reincarnated
because indra and asura had hagoromo's dna that was a mix of senju and uchiha, both naruto and sasuke who have remnants of the brothers chakra actually have both senju and uchiha genes.
sasuke will get rinnegan, naruto will get another power up that involves uchiha


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> so basically what i got from the spoiler
> 
> naruto and sasuke are reincarnation and are actually brothers
> hagoromo doesn't treat his kids equally and has favorites
> ...



Hagoromo's brother, his mother's place of birth, are details that hold no significance to what he initially wanted to tell Naruto.


----------



## UchihaJaime (Apr 1, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> In order for life to exist on a planet as we know it, one moon or two moons are needed.  Three or more moons, or no moons at all, and you have no life.



Why? Source? I can imagine several moons would screw the tides up, but what exactly is your reasoning.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Apr 1, 2014)

Whaaat, there is some fake spoiler around and i didn't see it ;o Repost please nice ppl


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> Whaaat, there is some fake spoiler around and i didn't see it ;o Repost please nice ppl



Probably an April Fools troll post.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> You enjoyed the first half of the chapter more than the second?
> 
> Women.


No, I enjoyed the whole chapter, but I appreciated the comic relief from Naruto because everything with him has been so serious and depressing lately...you know, the almost dying thing? 
Also, stop being a stereotypical asshole and just politely ask me and I'll be glad to explain.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Also, stop being a stereotypical asshole and just politely ask me and I'll be glad to explain.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

@Klue

You disappoint me... going after the newbie.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh, so you are a troll huh?


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Oh, so you are a troll huh?



You walked right into that one, as planned. .....


***ANYWAY, BACK ON TOPIC***


..... just like Byakugam ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), after realizing Evil trolled their hopes and dreams.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

The time for byakugan to have any relevance is now. Its all or nothing.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> The time for byakugan to have any relevance is now. Its all or nothing.



It's not going to have any relevance. Byakugan was Kaguya's eye. It was either passed down through Rikudou's line, or his brother's.

End of story.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 1, 2014)

House of Hyuuga will be the judge of that


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Why do you guys even like the Byakugan?

It's ugly, with stupid abilities that aren't truly fit for combat, especially above chunnin level.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Enter! House of Hyuga!:WOW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why do you guys even like the Byakugan?
> 
> It's ugly, with stupid abilities that aren't truly fit for combat, especially above chunnin level.


The Byakugan is my favorite of the three since its truly epic in surveillance abilities, as well as seeing vital points for a quick kill. How isn't seeing the body's tenketsu for an easy shut down 'fit for combat'?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> It's not going to have any relevance. Byakugan was Kaguya's eye. It was either passed down through Rikudou's line, or his brother's.
> 
> End of story.



Or is it? **


----------



## eurytus (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why do you guys even like the Byakugan?
> 
> It's ugly, with stupid abilities that aren't truly fit for combat, especially above chunnin level.



Kaguya's byakugan probably had all 3 doujutsu's abilities and more


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Or is it? **



Yes, it's shit.

Kishi tying up loose ends. It's one of the "Great Three" after all.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why do you guys even like the Byakugan?
> 
> It's ugly, with stupid abilities that aren't truly fit for combat, especially above chunnin level.



You know I'm a honest guy. Byakugan has one redeeming quality.
It pisses people off  and that is enough for me...



Klue said:


> It's not going to have any relevance. Byakugan was Kaguya's eye. It was either passed down through Rikudou's line, or his brother's.
> 
> End of story.



That short story ? Maybe some damn info with hyuuga clan.

I would not be surprised if it gets some feats.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 1, 2014)

I can see the Byakugan being connected but I doubt it'll be one that any current Hyuuga can obtain. Kishi will try to tie it all together. It'll be something like "with Kaguya's amazing chakra and her Byakugan, she could see across the entire land" or something insane like that. It won't be anything near close to the Rinnegan's level though. Just a stronger Byakugan which is more useful when you have a crazy amount of chakra and the Rinnegan. 

Either way, more info we hear about Kaguya and the brothers, the better. I mean that's what we'll deal with when this Madara stuff is done.

I'm ready for the next arc.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> You know I'm a honest guy. Byakugan has one redeeming quality.
> It pisses people off  and that is enough for me...



I call the Byakugan shit all of the time to piss Bart off, but make no mistake, Klue has nothing against the Byakugan.



Shin said:


> That short story ? Maybe some damn info with hyuuga clan.
> 
> I would not be surprised if it gets some feats.



Only info that'll relate to the Hyuuga Clan is the eye's origin. Unless those feats come from Kaguya's backstory, there really isn't anything to look forward to.

None of the remaining relevant players use it.

Kinda too late to truly develop it further in a proper way. We're pretty much at the final stretch of the story: Juubi, Madara, Sasuke.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Kaguya's byakugan probably had all 3 doujutsu's abilities and more


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I can see the Byakugan being connected but I doubt it'll be one that any current Hyuuga can obtain. Kishi will try to tie it all together. It'll be something like "with Kaguya's amazing chakra and her Byakugan, she could see across the entire land" or something insane like that". It won't be anything near close to the Rinnegan's level though. Just a stronger Byakugan which is more useful when you have a crazy amount of chakra and the Rinnegan.
> 
> Either way, more info we hear about Kaguya and the brothers, the better. I mean that's what we'll deal with when this Madara stuff is done.
> 
> I'm ready for the next arc.



I'm with you brother. **Hulk Hogan voice**


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 1, 2014)

She looks more demonic with just those white eyes.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> I call the Byakugan shit all of the time to piss Bart off, but make no mistake, Klue has nothing against the Byakugan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see you're screwing with Bart.

We have Hinata tho, it would be bat shit crazy if she somehow can save Naruto at a point in time without getting trashed like pain fight.

Kaguya could have used the eye to see the earth or see the prophecy in time, present /future /past.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

She definitely looks far more badass with the Byakugan. :ignoramus


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2014)

> Klue  105



Thank god for the ignore list


----------



## Mofo (Apr 1, 2014)

I guess it depends upon the origin of Rinnegan. 
If it's something the brothers unlocked because of the fruit then certainly Kaguya's KG won't matter, conversely if it's something they obtained because of the  merge of the fruit (juubi's eye) and Kaguya's DNA then I guess it might have some sort of relevance.
But again, what eye did they gain after becoming Juubi jin? Is Rinnegan a diluited form of Sharinnegan obtained through the fruit or  you attain it by virtue of being its host? And again, did they unlock rinnegan and not the full dojutsu because they were imperfect hosts? Were they both like the older brother or they had to work their asses off?
I guess Naruto will be the one to find out the truth in the end.
Kishi did really pull a stunt with this brothers thing and by introducing RS' mother and sibling.




Crack  i*c*st theory: If Kaguya had Byakugan, she's in a sense the fruit, the most powerful being after the  juubi jin.
Sasuke, the older brother, will  search  for a new source of power, in the end  his quest will force him  fight Naruto for it... aka Hinata's pussy.
That's the reason of their final, not for the bijuus rather to decide  who's tapping dat ass. Madara and Hashirama did the same for Mito's (that's Naruto's secret chapter).


----------



## Alexdhamp (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> I see you're screwing with Bart.
> 
> We have Hinata tho, it would be bat shit crazy if she somehow can save Naruto at a point in time without getting trashed like pain fight.
> 
> *Kaguya could have used the eye to see the earth or see the prophecy in time, present /future /past.*



Interesting you bring this idea up... Bagua, or as we know it "Hakke", was a Chinese system of divination that used the_ I Ching_ to decipher what the future/fate/fortune had in store for someone(or a society).


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> I see you're screwing with Bart.
> 
> We have Hinata tho, it would be bat shit crazy if she somehow can save Naruto at a point in time without getting trashed like pain fight.
> 
> Kaguya could have used the eye to see the earth or see the prophecy in time, present /future /past.



I seriously do not want to see Kishimoto repeat the "Hinata's resolve / ninja way" scene again. You weren't around for it the first time.

The pairing threads still give me nightmares.



Gilgamesh said:


> Thank god for the ignore list



Neat. 

But stay on topic Ascendant ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 1, 2014)

Kaguya was the genius of a generation. Number one most impactful:ignoramus


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 1, 2014)

^ Nobody likes a Mary Sue


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> We have Hinata tho, it would be bat shit crazy if she somehow can save Naruto at a point in time without getting trashed like pain fight.



Remember what Kishi did with karin....


----------



## Alexdhamp (Apr 1, 2014)

Kishi finally firing his Chekhov's Gun?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 1, 2014)

All Nine Gods should be there sharing wisdom with Master Naruto and Rikudo.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 1, 2014)

Maybe Hagoromo could go on to explain on a deeper level the concept of the Gates and how the 8th one can allow you to harm the Juubi and also to it's Jinchuuriki without needing Senjutsu, to tie things up further with the current fight between Gai and Madara.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 1, 2014)

Nine gods? wtf


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Raging Bird said:


> Nine gods? wtf



He refers to the Tailed Beast as Gods, for some reason.

I don't know.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 1, 2014)

Maybe Kaguya had those Uzumaki chakra chains as well? They really need to be properly named too, yeah they're chains but they've got to have an official name as a jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Maybe Kaguya had those Uzumaki chakra chains as well? They really need to be properly named too, yeah they're chains but they've got to have an official name as a jutsu.



Cursed Chakra Chains of the Outer Path.

Since Kushina nor Karin are Rinnegan users, and therefore, don't use or represent the Outer Path, then refer to them as the Cursed Chakra Chains.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 1, 2014)

I guess that's fair for now. I'm open to more depth for them though.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 1, 2014)

watch the next chapter be a major plot twist, like hagoromo tells naruto the reincarnation of indra was, and naruto thinks it'd be sasuke, but then he says Rock Lee and you see a panel of rock lee powering up and madara being scared and asking gai what kind of monster he had under his wing.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 1, 2014)

So let's check something. Naruto + Hinata = Rikkudou's body + his mother's eyes. Sasuke + Karin = Rikkudou's eyes + Rikkudou's body. I mean, unless we are shown that the Uzumakis actually come from Hagoromo's brother. Anyway, I see what Kishi is trying to do here...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 1, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> So let's check something. Naruto + Hinata = Rikkudou's body + his mother's eyes. Sasuke + Karin = Rikkudou's eyes + Rikkudou's body. I mean, unless we are shown that the Uzumakis actually come from Hagoromo's brother. Anyway, I see what Kishi is trying to do here...



That parallel makes no sense even if it weren't based off of a joke spoiler.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Once Ghost Rikudou time ends, we're going to flip back to the war, focused on what's left of Gai after eating the full power of Limbo.

8 Gate fappers gonna learn their place. 

Nothing can be accomplished in this manga with Wood, Tailed Beast, or Ocular Power.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 1, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> That parallel makes no sense even if it weren't based off of a joke spoiler.



You know it's happening.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 1, 2014)

Klue said:


> Once Ghost Rikudou time ends, we're going to flip back to the war, focused on what's left of Gai after eating the full power of Limbo.
> 
> 8 Gate fappers gonna learn their place.
> 
> Nothing can be accomplished in this manga with Wood, Tailed Beast, or Ocular Power.



Yo do you still get the viz naruto chaps? Can you tell me what the official trans for this was

 . 


As for the chap I hope we either see more of the bros or Sauce, or Kaguya .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 1, 2014)

Team Sasuke will show up just before Madara ends Gai through dramatic fashion. Everyone will be like "who is that?" as Sasuke stops Limbo as the chapter ends with SM Rinnegan Indra Chakra Sasuke staring down Madara. 

Not this week, not next week but the week after that one.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 1, 2014)

Shin said:


> ^ Nobody likes a Mary Sue



Nobody likes a Gary Stu either, but look at all these Naruto fans.


----------



## Klue (Apr 1, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> As for the chap I hope we either see more of the bros or Sauce, or Kaguya .



Yes. More information on Kaguya and Rikudou's brother.


*Spoiler*: _Seraphiel_ 






Seraphiel said:


> Yo do you still get the viz naruto chaps? Can you tell me what the official trans for this was




*Spoiler*: _VIZ_ 






			
				Uchiha Madara said:
			
		

> One rarely gets to fight inner gates formation! I'm game! I'll play with you!


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2014)

sasuke wakes up with rennigan...  just cause


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm ready to go back to Gai/Kakashi/Gaara/Minato's head vs Madara, and for Sasuke to wake up already. 

Sadly, I can see this talk dragging on for multiple more chapters. Even if Kishi keeps drawing select moments of the fight here and there, Naruto's talk is probably the main focus for a couple chapters.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 1, 2014)

Just draw a flashback, the panels of Naruto and RS are already getting repetitive. The panel with Naruto  and Asura back to back looks almost exactly the same as last chapter


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I'm ready to go back to Gai/Kakashi/Gaara/Minato's head vs Madara, and for Sasuke to wake up already.
> 
> Sadly, I can see this talk dragging on for multiple more chapters. Even if Kishi keeps drawing select moments of the fight here and there, Naruto's talk is probably the main focus for a couple chapters.



As long as Kishi is finally uncovering all of the manga's remaining mysterious, I'm okay with it.

Gai's clash with Madara is pretty epic, but seeing the 8 Gates troll the Juubi Jin still leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

Juubi and its Jin's power leaves nothing but a huge well of disappointment.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> As long as Kishi is finally uncovering all of the manga's remaining mysterious, I'm okay with it.
> 
> Gai's clash with Madara is pretty epic, but seeing the 8 Gates troll the Juubi Jin still leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> Juubi and its Jin's power leaves nothing but a huge well of disappointment.



Well he did give him a chance to fight instead of just killing him flat out and even then he had to have Minato's and Kakashi's help.

I think the gates and Gai delivered pretty good without making Madara look bad.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

It's Hidan's Birthday today so chapter better be damn good.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Well he did give him a chance to fight instead of just killing him flat out and even then he had to have Minato's and Kakashi's help.
> 
> I think the gates and Gai delivered pretty good without making Madara look bad.



Madara was so overwhelmed, he couldn't even string two attacks together. He desperately entered "turtle mode."

Completely unbecoming of someone in possession of Rikudou's power.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 2, 2014)

I think the gate attacks are over, Madara laughed it off,


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2014)

Yikes 124 guests..


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara was so overwhelmed, he couldn't even string two attacks together. He desperately entered "turtle mode."
> 
> Completely unbecoming of someone in possession of Rikudou's power.



you speek as if obito was  better with RS powers


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 2, 2014)

More dialogue between Naruto and Hagoromo. Would be odd if the perspective was changed again after only one chapter of it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I think the gate attacks are over, Madara laughed it off,



Can't wait to see his manly death scene, and Rock Lee's tears. :ignoramus


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see his manly death scene, and Rock Lee's tears. :ignoramus



lee opens the 9th gate....  the gate of revenge


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> you speek as if obito was  better with RS powers



Obito trolled himself, by looking for an answer in Naruto. And in hindsight, it's obvious Kishi held him back, since he wanted to save something for Madara.





Addy said:


> lee opens the 9th gate....  the gate of revenge



Limbo.

Lee dies. :ignoramus


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara was so overwhelmed, he couldn't even string two attacks together. He desperately entered "turtle mode."
> 
> Completely unbecoming of someone in possession of Rikudou's power.





Addy said:


> you speek as if obito was  better with RS powers



Obito was only hit twice once he gained control over the Jyuubi. The first time he didn't realize he'd get hit and the second time was the final hit used on him and that was entirely because Naruto's TnJ (which has been going on for a while now) and the sword broke. Obito lost faith. Madara on the other hand was tricked and touched by Obito and has been beaten down back and forth from Gai. I mean this is Gai. 

Obito looked way more invincible in his fight than Madara has looked here. Even if Madara is stronger than Obito was, things are just different here. 

He's just getting embarrassed.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara was so overwhelmed, he couldn't even string two attacks together. He desperately entered "turtle mode."
> 
> Completely unbecoming of someone in possession of Rikudou's power.



Yeah but he allowed himself to get in that situation is the point. It's not like he couldn't have just destroyed him with limbo, he was even laughing at the end of the chap.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah but he allowed himself to get in that situation is the point. It's not like he couldn't have just destroyed him with limbo, he was even laughing at the end of the chap.



Yeah, I suppose.

Limbo is completely unbeatable.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Obito trolled himself, by looking for an answer in Naruto. And in hindsight, it's obvious Kishi held him back, since he wanted to save something for Madara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lee opens 10th gate.....the gate of asspull


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Obito trolled himself, by looking for an answer in Naruto. And in hindsight, it's obvious Kishi held him back, since he wanted to save something for Madara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


regardless,  obito was shit with rennigan since he got over 100 chapters  ago. 

come to think of it,  madara isnt usingit that much either. 

PS is asharingan jutsu as seen with indara and he only used two rennigan jursus so far.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Obito was only hit twice once he gained control over the Jyuubi. The first time he didn't realize he'd get hit and the second time was the final hit used on him and that was entirely because Naruto's TnJ (which has been going on for a while now) and the sword broke. Obito lost faith. Madara on the other hand was tricked and touched by Obito and has been beaten down back and forth from Gai. I mean this is Gai.
> 
> Obito looked way more invincible in his fight than Madara has looked here. Even if Madara is stronger than Obito was, things are just different here.
> 
> He's just getting embarrassed.



Which is sad, as Obito was obviously held back the entire time. Most of his time was spent talking shit, aimlessly floating about, and turtling.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 2, 2014)

if evil's spoiler is true then...Byakugan<Rinnegan<Sharingan.... seems going to be proven false....  lol byakugan>rinnegan..wtf....


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> lee opens 10th gate.....the gate of asspull



Lee doesn't possess Uchiha power. :ignoramus


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Which is sad, as Obito was obviously held back the entire time. Most of his time was spent talking shit, aimlessly floating about, and turtling.



Completely true. 

Obito was just far more invincible looking than Madara and he was mostly trying to talk to Naruto rather than go all out. He's been trying to do that since he realized he and Naruto are similar to each other. Madara on the other hand is being pummeled. I have no doubt he'll use Limbo and recover but it looks not only bad for him but it is embarrassing. Someone of that level can't be tossed around like that. 

Some of the faces he made chapters ago when he was getting hit reminded me of the anime episode where KN6 was beating down Pain. 

Same faces and everything


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> if evil's spoiler is true then...Byakugan<Rinnegan<Sharingan.... seems going to be proven false....  lol byakugan>rinnegan..wtf....



Even if its in the possession of the history's strongest, it's still shit if its powers remain the same.

Kaguya can see into deep space.


Wow.


----------



## Mansali (Apr 2, 2014)

I wonder what conflict the sage had with his bro....also I am worried that since the mother was mentioned she may come back and ends up being the true final villain. It feels like almost every historically significant character mentioned in this show is either brought back to life or was alive the whole time.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Mansali said:


> I wonder what conflict the sage had with his bro....also I am worried that since the mother was mentioned she may come back and ends up being the true final villain. It feels like almost every historically significant character mentioned in this show is either brought back to life or was alive the whole time.



Hagoromo wasn't brought back to life.


----------



## Jad (Apr 2, 2014)

With all this talk about Gai, Lee and Madara, you're making me think the chapter will be about that............

Damn, I could really go for another chapter of Gai vs. Madara. Not some historical lesson on RS and his boring life on the prairie with his sons....


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Even if its in the possession of the history's strongest, it's still shit if its powers remain the same.
> 
> Kaguya can see into deep space.
> 
> ...


360˚ genjutsu:ignoramus


----------



## Default (Apr 2, 2014)

>hagoromo reveals that his father's last name was Maito
>dat Maito banged Kaguya with the force of the 8 gates, died and that's why they had no father
>Gai is his reincarnation
>Madara wants to have Kaguya's power
>MadaraXGai confirmed

:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Jad said:


> With all this talk about Gai, Lee and Madara, you're making me think the chapter will be about that............
> 
> Damn, I could really go for another chapter of Gai vs. Madara. Not some historical lesson on RS and his boring life on the prairie with his sons....



It's because of this post, that I now wish Gai is given the "Franky treatment."


----------



## KingBoo (Apr 2, 2014)

so the alien lady hated her byakugan and decided to eat a fruit that gave her children the sharingan/rinnegan?

edit
oh right, the fruit enabled chakra, not the eyes


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2014)

Sure is going to be one boring chapter, wonder how long this shit will last.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2014)

The byakugan for Kaguya would probably be a way fro Kishi to reference what Kakashi said in part 1 regarding the sharingan originating from the byakugan stuff. Juubi's chakra caused the byakugan to change into rinnegan and then it changed to sharingan.

Other than that Kaguya after eating the fruit would probably be the strongest regardless of what dojutsu she had. If Evil wasn't kidding then I guess many will start joking about how byakugan fodderizes all other dojutsus without even seeing Kaguya using it even once. But in the end a dojutsu should be measured by how its weakest users compare to each other. So part 1 Hinata Vs Nagato Vs Kakashi Gaiden Obito VS Whoever it is considered to be the weakest MS user.

Kaguya after eating the fruit could defeat anyone even with academy level abilities. And the byakugan is good for spying. I guess that is how nothing got past her...*imagine her seeing everything that is going on through the entire world* Way to keep everyone in check...


----------



## Jad (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> It's because of this post, that I now wish Gai is given the "Franky treatment."





That was uncalled for. Not cool...


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Completely true.
> 
> Obito was just far more invincible looking than Madara and he was mostly trying to talk to Naruto rather than go all out. He's been trying to do that since he realized he and Naruto are similar to each other. Madara on the other hand is being pummeled. I have no doubt he'll use Limbo and recover but it looks not only bad for him but it is embarrassing. Someone of that level can't be tossed around like that.
> 
> ...



I can forgive Kishi if he permits Madara to exhibit new abilities. As of now, it's ultimately like you said: he looks like a weaker version of Obito.


----------



## The Undying (Apr 2, 2014)

Jad said:


> With all this talk about Gai, Lee and Madara, you're making me think the chapter will be about that............
> 
> Damn, I could really go for another chapter of Gai vs. Madara. Not some historical lesson on RS and his boring life on the prairie with his sons....




Think of the siblings and their cute little scuffles, man. The siblings!


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 2, 2014)

I want to see the jacuzzi, sauna, olympic size swimming pool and accommodations Naruto has in his brain for all his uninvited guests.

:WOW


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

KingBoo said:


> so the alien lady hated her byakugan and decided to eat a fruit that gave her children the sharingan/rinnegan?
> 
> edit
> oh right, the fruit enabled chakra, not the eyes



Assuming its true, the only confirmed one with Rinnegan for now is Hagoromo while his brother may have gotten the Byakugan as well.
The fruit is the one who gave her the power of the Shinju so Rinnegan comes from The fruits power and not her original one,All assuming Evil spoiler is true.


----------



## Mansali (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hagoromo wasn't brought back to life.



Talking about the mother....the fact that she was so powerful and all means that now Kishi might chose to have her come back in some form.....because almost every historical character has come back in some form..

She came from some distant place which isn't "important"..... and the moment I read that last chapter I was sure that she would play some other role in the story lol


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 2, 2014)

It will be hilarious if we end up having a flash back chapter full of shit we already know.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

if I see the uchiha massacre again, I think I will get a small innocent mammal


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Mansali said:


> Talking about the mother....the fact that she was so powerful and all means that now Kishi might chose to have her come back in some form.....because almost every historical character has come back in some form..
> 
> She came from some distant place which isn't "important"..... and the moment I read that last chapter I was sure that she would play some other role in the story lol



Ugh, I don't know.

Kishi highlight three remaining pieces he wanted to cover before ending the manga: Juubi, Madara, Sasuke.

Where does Kaguya fit in?


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 2, 2014)

In the Juubi.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> In the Juubi.



Kishi doesn't need to bring her back, to write about the Juubi. Flashbacks are good enough.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> As long as Kishi is finally uncovering all of the manga's remaining mysterious, I'm okay with it.
> 
> Gai's clash with Madara is pretty epic, but seeing the 8 Gates troll the Juubi Jin still leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> Juubi and its Jin's power leaves nothing but a huge well of disappointment.



You act like madara didnt casually regen from his strongest attack


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 2, 2014)

Chapter came out early, but is not in English link here and enjoy 


*Spoiler*: __ 



www.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Ugh, I don't know.
> 
> Kishi highlight three remaining pieces he wanted to cover before ending the manga: Juubi, Madara, Sasuke.
> 
> Where does Kaguya fit in?



In the background as an extremely minor character.

Kaguya bandwagon is ridiculous.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Krippy said:


> You act like madara didnt casually regen from his strongest attack



If all he could do was turtle and regenerate, then that's pretty embarrassing, I say.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 2, 2014)

Say what you want but Gai doing anything to a JJ de-legitimizes it period. Mads will probably recover and show off again but the damage has already been done, figuratively speaking.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> In the background as an extremely minor character.
> 
> Kaguya bandwagon is ridiculous.



It can't be helped.

Any new character packing strength of note, is automatically thrown into the final villain / will appear debate.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 2, 2014)

The only good gai did imo was prove that naruto and sasuke wont be "god tier" when they fight him. Jin + uchiha power is all they need



Klue said:


> If all he could do was turtle and regenerate, then that's pretty embarrassing, I say.



He would have killed him right before he turtled up if his team hadn't helped him


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

the spoilers in the spoiler thread tell me nothing ._.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Krippy said:


> He would have killed him right before he turtled up if his team hadn't helped him



Actually, before Madara launched his offense, Minato told Gai to continue to press forward no matter what.

At best, without help, Gai's chapter ending attack would have failed to hit its mark. But my point still stands: Juubi Jinchuuriki was forced to turtle - he could do nothing else.

Think about how ridiculous that is.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Actually, before Madara launched his offense, Minato told Gai to continue to press forward no matter what.
> 
> At best, without help, Gai's chapter ending attack would have failed to hit its mark. But my point still stands: Juubi Jinchuuriki was forced to turtle - he could do nothing else.
> 
> Think about how ridiculous that is.



It's not that ridiculous, it is more a case of you expecting things to play like dbz ( when the individual with the greatest power automatically stomps), which is ironic when considering the fact that people moan about the series focusing too heavily on power. 

Chakra takes a while to mould, and through characters like that Samurai we know that attacking the opposition before they can get their attacks off is incredibly effective. Gai is incredibly fast and packs a mean punch; even though Madara is the Juubi Jinchuriki he cannot get his attacks off and he still has a physical body that is within the realm of mortality.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Actually, before Madara launched his offense, Minato told Gai to continue to press forward no matter what.
> 
> At best, without help, Gai's chapter ending attack would have failed to hit its mark. But my point still stands: Juubi Jinchuuriki was forced to turtle - he could do nothing else.
> 
> Think about how ridiculous that is.



A Juubi Jin is simply not suited to fight a taijutsu master who had powered himself to insane amounts with a self sacrificing technique.

Especially when said Juubi JIn decides not to use neither attacks like bijuudama or his own rinnegan. Black Jinton is a great defense but against a speed demon it may not be enough. Limbo on the other hand seemed like an invisible attack just like that telekinesis jutsu while bijuudama can damage a huge area so it renders speed useless.

Kishi just wanted Gai to look good for a while before he dies and would "dehype" like that even Kaguya had he decided to make her Gai's opponent.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It's not that ridiculous, it is more a case of you expecting things to play like dbz ( when the individual with the greatest power automatically stomps), which is ironic when considering the fact that people moan about the series focusing too heavily on power.
> 
> Chakra takes a while to mould, and through characters like that Samurai we know that attacking the opposition before they can get their attacks off is incredibly effective. Gai is incredibly fast and packs a mean punch; even though Madara is the Juubi Jinchuriki he cannot get his attacks off and he still has a physical body that is within the realm of mortality.



Gai's power is a result of the massive amount of chakra which increases his speed and attack power. Madara possess not only the most chakra, but the strongest chakra.

He cannot match or surpass Gai's speed/strength, and is forced to turtle.

Yeah, okay bro.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

dat new chapter cover.

Sasuke reincarnation of indra was predictable tho.

hope there's more to this chapter


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2014)

Posted in the spoiler thread halves of the colored cover spread because it was chopped in two.

On one side it shows Naruto with some kind of Asura goldne statue and in the other side si Sasuke with a normal purple one. In the middle is Hagoromo but he was cut so we can't see him in colors.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 2, 2014)

Non-Juubi Obito could probably evade 8th Gate Gai with Kamui until his death, yet as Juubito he would probably get smacked around like Madara, or even worse. 

I can agree a bit that the Juubi, in any form, has been underwhelming. Either as itself, the tree or even in a host. Moves like Kamui and Gates just make it seem like not a big enough deal. Hopefully Madara is just playing around or something, and by a lot. Not that I want to see Gai get beat badly but for the sake of that despair feeling, it's really something we need.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 2, 2014)

sensitive
sensitive
sensitive


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

RS is cut off, can't they show the full page?
RS is in the middle of both of them.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 2, 2014)

That's a nice cover


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 2, 2014)

RS's skin colour is weird


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

vered said:


> RS is cut off, can't they show the full page?
> RS is in the middle of both of them.



His skin color is the worst.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

I swear these last two chapters escalated really fucking quickly.

Like, my god. so much revealed.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 2, 2014)

Rikudou is gray


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

Yea its gray, not even human.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> sensitive
> sensitive




AAHAHAHAHA

THAT FORSHADOW!

Kishi can be such a whore sometimes


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 2, 2014)

That color page is awesome!


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea its gray, not even human.



Throws all of the Kaguya hentai fantasies out of the window. 

Well, not for Addy.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Gai's power is a result of the massive amount of chakra which increases his speed and attack power. Madara possess not only the most chakra, but the strongest chakra.
> 
> He cannot match or surpass Gai's speed/strength, and is forced to turtle.
> 
> Yeah, okay bro.



The Gates releases the limits on the human body, whereas Madara is still held to the limits of a human body, albeit a powerful one.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

Sage of six paths is gray?


Sorta like a....death god...perhaps....?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2014)

Also his staff's ends are pointing respectively to each of them. The "sun" side is for Naruto but the one that is supposed to be the "moon" side looks complete there unlike the previous chapter.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Gunners said:


> The Gates releases the limits on the human body, whereas Madara is still held to the limits of a human body, albeit a powerful one.



Madara possess power that surpasses man by far.


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

Color page seems awesome but we need to see the full one.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

I wonder if the sage's brother has a reincarnation.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 2, 2014)

well, i guess this page confirms everything


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

vered said:


> Color page seems awesome but we need to see the full one.



Safe to assume we'll receive the usual three? Single and a spread?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 2, 2014)

I think we all know who the reincarnation of Indra is now. I'm looking at you Matrix.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 2, 2014)

Love the fact that the manga is moving towards Naruto/Sasuke/Brothers relation rather than this entire War stuff. Yeah, we're still in the War but it is being pushed to the background for deeper matters. 

Can't wait.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 2, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Rikudou is gray



Just like an alien grey.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 2, 2014)

The more Kishi reveals RS the creepier he gets!


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Safe to assume we'll receive the usual three? Single and a spread?



Yea seems so, though that spread is the best we've had in years perhaps.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

inb4 Sakura is reincarnation of Kaguya


----------



## ch1p (Apr 2, 2014)

Why in the fickety fuck does the "nice guy" side looks more evil while the "bad guy" looks more saintly, why in the fickety fuck does the "power sucks guy" yelds three weapons and is doing hand sings while the "power rules guy" is fucking praying and meditating.

fuck you kishi. even your subconscious is against you. 

are these statues identified irl? i forget.


----------



## Virgofenix (Apr 2, 2014)

Naruto's got a really tiny head in that cover


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Sorta like a....death god...perhaps....?


So Naruto is going to learn Bankai?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 2, 2014)

Yea that spread is definitely one of the best color spreads we've had in a long time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

I never know if Kishi is trying to say something with his mythological and religious symbols or if they are haphazard.

Madara's Susano'o looks like the Ashura statue. But I guess this goes back to Asura being demons.. oh Kishi.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Gai's power is a result of the massive amount of chakra which increases his speed and attack power. Madara possess not only the most chakra, but the strongest chakra.
> 
> He cannot match or surpass Gai's speed/strength.
> 
> Yeah, okay bro.



Explanation:

-PIS on Madara's part.

- Such huge and strong chakra can only be transformed into a huge stats increase through a jutsu like the very gates that Gai is using and Madara lacks. Kinda like how Kisame had much more chakra than Itachi but would still lose against either Amaterasu or Susanoo and his huge chakra wasn't accompanied by a speed on the same level or above raikage's.

-Being a Juubi Jin makes one a ninjutsu god and not a taijutsu god. And Madara decided to not use neither his eyes nor more destructive attacks like bijuudama or even Mokuton powered by Juubi's power. Basically the guy is playing around and enjoys being pushed around. Masochism? Stupidity? "Saiyanism"? Arrogance? Whatever.

-Madara isn't using EMS which is great at predicting attacks(Sasuke was even able to track Juubito's very fast attacks with it) and instead using rinnegan....errrr just having it activated and doing nothing with it. So...another example of PIS?

Pick your poison...


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I think we all know who the reincarnation of Indra is now. I'm looking at you Matrix.



  

Yes, rub the salt in nice and good.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara possess power that surpasses man by far.



But he has a human body.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> So Naruto is going to learn Bankai?



I don't see why not 

@ch1p

yeah i'm pretty sure based on irl


----------



## Cjones (Apr 2, 2014)

Obito was grey wasn't he?


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Explanation:
> 
> -PIS on Madara's part.
> 
> ...



I can't pick one, as Obito already received a goodly boost in speed when he became the Jin. But for some reason, the Jin's boost doesn't compare to the Gates.

PFF, whatever. It is what it is. Let me cease my complaints.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I think we all know who the reincarnation of Indra is now. I'm looking at you Matrix.



Matrix: No it is not!!! Sasuke is not the main character of the manga! Naruto will defeat Madara alone and Sasuke won't be the final villain!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 2, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yea that spread is definitely one of the best color spreads we've had in a long time.


since this one:


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

That's just shows how much of a fail the war arc has been, that once the manga moves  out of it and to new issues and arcs, the manga finally gets better as well.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Cjones said:


> Obito was grey wasn't he?



Snow white, I believe.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> since this one:



Depends.

Did the second Jinchuuriki spread come before or after that one?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 2, 2014)

Gets better? Reincarnation bulshit is better?  I hate you people. Then again it's true the war arc has been shit. However, saying it's better? No. It's just as shit. Dog shit and cat shit, fighting each other in a pit of shit.

Please don't mock matrix.  He's clearly not right in the head.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Actually, before Madara launched his offense, Minato told Gai to continue to press forward no matter what.
> 
> At best, without help, Gai's chapter ending attack would have failed to hit its mark. But my point still stands: Juubi Jinchuuriki was forced to turtle - he could do nothing else.
> 
> Think about how ridiculous that is.



Minato said that to make sure Madara would launch the black balls to a point where he could warp them away.

Gai cant afford to come into contact with the black substance with was reenforced by Minato at the beginning of the chapter if it wasnt already clear. 



Tbh he hasnt really been dehyped imo. He defended from and almost countered a physically overwhelming technique with no knowledge and is fine.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 2, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> inb4 Sakura is reincarnation of Kaguya



leave the queen out of this mess.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 2, 2014)

I predict Ino appearance..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 2, 2014)

vered said:


> That's just shows how much of a fail the war arc has been, that once the manga moves  out of it and to new issues and arcs, the manga finally gets better as well.



We're still in this War arc but I will say the more we move out of it and everything dealing with it (Madara included) the better it becomes. Last chapter opened up a lot of avenues for us. 

I hope to god that Madara gets Kakuzu'd so we can further move into the "Rikudou Arc".


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

TBH all this reincarnation stuff makes it feel less like Naruto.

I mean it felt less like Naruto when Naruto got super saiyan KCM and Bijuu bombs....

but I dunno... it feels weird rewatching the series knowing kid naruto is the reincarnation of basically jesus.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

Dat cover


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2014)

vered said:


> That's just shows how much of a fail the war arc has been, that once the manga moves  out of it and to new issues and arcs, the manga finally gets better as well.



The arcs biggest problem is that is latest too long. I've said, many a time, that it should have been broken down into segments. Less than 48 hours have past, so it is very difficult to believe any development. In addition to that, character interaction has also been diminished; sometimes you just want to see the characters being friends ( For example, I enjoyed that tie in chapter for the film).


----------



## Mofo (Apr 2, 2014)

It's funny because Sasuke's guy looks exactly like Hashirama's final statue.
Is Kishi telling us Hashirama was attuned to both brothers (well he certainly  had the power + love part down)


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2014)

Great cover best since the Jin one


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> I can't pick one, as Obito already received a goodly boost in speed when he became the Jin. But for some reason, the Jin's boost doesn't compare to the Gates.
> 
> PFF, whatever. It is what it is. Let me cease my complaints.



Well, Madara had not attacked Gai EVEN once except when he had thrown those black jinton balls at him.

For whatever reason( to give Gai a nice send off I guess) Kishi decided to just make Madara defend instead of going to the offensive and not using neither the dojutsu best suited for ninjutsu(rinnegan) nor take advantage of EMS move prediction abilities. 

*shrug*


----------



## Hayn (Apr 2, 2014)

Im confused, did Naruto already know that the guy was reincarnated into him? Or could he just feel someone 'else' inside him this whole time?


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Minato said that to make sure Madara would launch the black balls to a point where he could warp them away.
> 
> Gai cant afford to come into contact with the black substance with was reenforced by Minato at the beginning of the chapter if it wasnt already clear.



I know, that's what I was trying to point out. At best, Gai's final attack would have failed. Minato and Lee's "save" was only necessary because they told Gai to keep forward.



Krippy said:


> Tbh he hasnt really been dehyped imo. He defended from and almost countered a physically overwhelming technique with no knowledge and is fine.



Dehyped is a bit strong; how about, unimpressive?


----------



## The Undying (Apr 2, 2014)

People seriously believe this isn't the penultimate arc?


----------



## Shattering (Apr 2, 2014)

It's interesting, Itachi choose Ashura's side even being the perfect representation of what Indra was, a natural talented genius without parangon, that summarizes his character pretty well,  we already knew this more or less because he followed Hashirama's will of fire but still... what I don't get is why Ashura/Naruto's statue is the one with 4 eyes, the same one Itachi showed to Sasuke when he was talking about the EMS and the "other" doujutsu., what other surprises Kishi has in store for us.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 2, 2014)

it was right before our eyes, but somehow, maybe the forum daily life and the over discussion of simple topics has lead people into the wrong directions and predictions.

Kishi is really simple, we are the ones who try to find far too many options behind his writing. This development was foreshadowed heavily, and was even said to us straight away during the kage summit arc... the choice of denial was not Kishi's fault, not at all.


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Gets better? Reincarnation bulshit is better?  I hate you people. Then again it's true the war arc has been shit. However, saying it's better? No. It's just as shit. Dog shit and cat shit, fighting each other in a pit of shit.
> 
> Please don't mock matrix.  He's clearly not right in the head.



It;s better since we are going back to more compact issues and intimate setting.
Kishi could't handle well the grandness and epic of a full war and he is at his best when its concentrated on the 2 main characters of the manga naruto and sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

The Undying said:


> People seriously believe this isn't the last arc?



You seriously believe Naruto and Sasuke won't have their battle after the war ends?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Depends.
> 
> Did the second Jinchuuriki spread come before or after that one?



You mean this one?



It was after that one.


----------



## The Undying (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> You seriously believe Naruto and Sasuke won't have their battle after the war ends?



I don't see it being a particularly big/serious one, no.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 2, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @ch1p
> 
> yeah i'm pretty sure based on irl



meant indra's. the other exists.

O rly?

can't find the other and i don't give a shit.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 2, 2014)

The new cover looks semi decent


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> It was after that one.



No.

The one with the 9 Jinchuuriki lined up side-by-side. They were wearing a white ninja outfit, with red bands or something. Surrounding them were a ton of fodder ninja.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Dog shit and cat shit, fighting each other in a pit of shit.



The winner is the 3rd contestant: glittery shit.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> I know, that's what I was trying to point out. At best, Gai's final attack would have failed. Minato and Lee's "save" was only necessary because they told Gai to keep forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Dehyped is a bit strong; how about, unimpressive?



how about, we agree to disagree?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 2, 2014)

vered said:


> It;s better since we are going back to more compact issues and intimate setting.
> Kishi could't handle well the grandness and epic of a full war and he is at his best when its concentrated on the 2 main characters of the manga naruto and sasuke.



and you think kishi can handle a friendship / rivalry between two people when he had to resort to bulshit reincarnation to make their bond feel real and fated hatred through generations inherited by special chakra that makes them have their ideology for conflict?

for crying out loud.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> No.
> 
> The one with the 9 Jinchuuriki lined up side-by-side. They were wearing a white ninja outfit, with red bands or something. Surrounding them were a ton of fodder ninja.



Ah that one.

Still yes, it came after the one Jeanne posted.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Krippy said:


> how about, we agree to disagree?



Cool.

The fight scene was epic anyway, so whateves.


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

If i'm not mistaken isn't it Shiva behind sasuke?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> it was right before our eyes, but somehow, maybe the forum daily life and the over discussion of simple topics has lead people into the wrong directions and predictions.
> 
> Kishi is really simple, we are the ones who try to find far too many options behind his writing. This development was foreshadowed heavily, and was even said to us straight away during the kage summit arc... the choice of denial was not Kishi's fault, not at all.



Completely agree with you. 

Another problem is that when people predict they predict what they want to happen rather than how the manga is written and how Kishi's thought process works. That's why many predictions are false. Once you start predicting things correctly then everything links together. 

Reminds me of how during Pain's Invasion I was one of the only people on this entire site claiming Naruto would take all 6 bodies down. Everyone else said Naruto would take down Deva while everyone else in Konoha will destroy the other 5 and that Naruto wasn't strong enough to take down all 6. The problem with this is that if Jiraiya took down 3 and Naruto was being built up as becoming stronger than Jiraiya, it should be easy to see Naruto would take down more. 6 made perfect sense. 

Either way, everything is lined up in front of us most of the time.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 2, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Only this time Sasuke has the scroll and Naruto has no scroll (other then the key that he already used to unlock Kurama chapters ago)


not really, Naruto has a scroll in the new one too


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Completely agree with you.
> 
> Another problem is that when people predict they predict what they want to happen rather than how the manga is written and how Kishi's thought process works. That's why many predictions are false. Once you start predicting things correctly then everything links together.
> 
> ...



Of course, no one thought Kishi would conveniently nerf Deva Realm until most of the other Pains were taken out. 

But yeah, you were spot on.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> it was right before our eyes, but somehow, maybe the forum daily life and the over discussion of simple topics has lead people into the wrong directions and predictions.
> 
> Kishi is really simple, we are the ones who try to find far too many options behind his writing. This development was foreshadowed heavily, and was even said to us straight away during the kage summit arc... the choice of denial was not Kishi's fault, not at all.



You think it's simple?  I think it complicates things.

First we had Naruto trying to make peace while having a dream of becoming Hokage at the same time Sasuke was going through a string of emotions and decisions that always went against Naruto's wishes and lead up to Sasuke wanting to tear down the corrupt system.  So Naruto wants to make peace while Sasuke wants to rebel. _That_ is simple.  Not this convoluted recycling of fights and wars over something that happened 1000 years ago and is still unresolved, nothing had any push in one way or the other all this time!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> and you think kishi can handle a friendship / rivalry / conflict between two people when he had to resort to bulshit reincarnation to make their bond feel real and fated hatred through generations inherited by special chakra that makes them have their ideology for conflict?
> 
> for crying out loud.



No, ch1p. The Naruto-Sasuke relationship was the best and most well-written bond in the manga even before this reincarnation stuff. This is amazing storytelling.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 2, 2014)

vered said:


> If i'm not mistaken isn't it Shiva behind sasuke?


doesnt look like Shiva. Considering what he is holding its Indra.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Only this time Sasuke has the scroll and Naruto has no scroll (other then the key that he already used to unlock Kurama chapters ago)



Still blind?


----------



## calimike (Apr 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> this



I see Itachi choose left as same as Naruto


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

The RS has pasty dead grey skin. Ew.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Depends.
> 
> Did the second Jinchuuriki spread come before or after that one?



this

It came out afterwards.

edit: That was over 2 years ago.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> The RS has pasty dead grey skin. Ew.



I wonder if Madara's skin is now grey?


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> doesnt look like Shiva. Considering what he is holding its Indra.



Yea it's Indra.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

Can't wait for the origin story of Kaguya.

Betting on death gods over aliens anyday ck


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> doesnt look like Shiva. Considering what he is holding its Indra.



The statue behind Sasuke is Indra?



OH MATRIX, WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 2, 2014)

Color pages look awesome.


----------



## Azula (Apr 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> this
> this
> this



the one standing behind sasuke looks nothing like the peaceful buddha 

and the hand signs are also different


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Completely agree with you.
> 
> Another problem is that when people predict they predict what they want to happen rather than how the manga is written and how Kishi's thought process works. That's why many predictions are false. Once you start predicting things correctly then everything links together.
> 
> ...



Well, most people in NF feel that they understand Kishi better than everyone else and cry "bad writing" when things do not go their way after all.

This manga is Naruto's and Sasuke's story so Kishi decided to expand their bond even further to show that their rivalry and bond exceeds all others as it even lasted through reincarnation and stuff.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Kishi decided to expand their bond even further to show that their rivalry and bond exceeds all others as it even lasted through reincarnation and stuff.



As if that were needed.


----------



## Arthas (Apr 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> it was right before our eyes, but somehow, maybe the forum daily life and the over discussion of simple topics has lead people into the wrong directions and predictions.
> 
> Kishi is really simple, we are the ones who try to find far too many options behind his writing. This development was foreshadowed heavily, and was even said to us straight away during the kage summit arc... the choice of denial was not Kishi's fault, not at all.



I don't think people, most people at least seriously denied whom Kishi would  most probably choose. The main issue was and still is that going by what we know there are other people who fit better and the person who was chosen is not exactly a perfect fit for the role as stated.

It's like picking a team for basketball in middle school. Picking the athletic tall person is best but you know the captain is going to pick his/her best friend instead who is at only decent at the game...

Kishi is going to need to do some major hand waving to explain how Sasuke fits the role of Indra better then some of his competition...


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> No, ch1p. The Naruto-Sasuke relationship was the best and most well-written bond in the manga even before this reincarnation stuff. This is amazing storytelling.



A lot more people were interested in it over this war, though.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 2, 2014)

The way the manga is going is bringing me Shurato feelings...


----------



## Shattering (Apr 2, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> the one standing behind sasuke looks nothing like the peaceful buddha



Kishi made a new male version of it to fit Sasuke a little more I guess


----------



## copydog123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Completely agree with you.
> 
> Another problem is that when people predict they predict what they want to happen rather than how the manga is written and how Kishi's thought process works. That's why many predictions are false. Once you start predicting things correctly then everything links together.
> 
> ...




Although a bit off topic....But was Madara turning out to be the juubi jin and outlasting Obito also lined up from the start (ever since he showed up and his story was revealed)? since you so strongly opposed to the possibility. 

I had to throw that teaser in there. 



bias comes in the way of seeing the obvious. that applies pretty much to 100% of the forum.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 2, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Not until when the whole chapter comes out we will know who is Indari's reincarnation.





Matrix XZ said:


> Can we wait until the chapter comes out before we jump into conclusions assuming its Sasuke. Its too easy to think Sasuke is the final villain and all that.
> 
> Naruto both die with Sasuke but like I said Sasuke is not with Naruto convo with RS.
> 
> Naruto is going to end up being stronger than Sasuke as he is the chosen successor not Saske/Idari.





Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke never took Naruto seriously or even care after hearing Zetsu saying Naruto is stronger than Sasuke.
> 
> Until him wanting to be Hokage finally took him seriously of fighting him, and seeing how strong he's become.
> 
> ...





Matrix XZ said:


> If it turns out that the young man with great power in his eyes turns out to be Madara. lot will be twisted.
> 
> Jiraiya thought right that Nagato is destined child as well as Naruto.
> 
> ...





Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto is going to surpass Asura and likely RS including Sasuke.
> 
> Sasuke got one-shotted by Madara with no problem and Naruto put up a fight against Madara before the extraction.





Matrix XZ said:


> No I'm not Im simply stating the obvious that Naruto is destine to be the new six path sage where he will be the strongest as like Goku, Luffy and Ichigo.





Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto fought against Rinnegan user before and defeated him. Naruto should've used Bijuu Sage mode that time against Madara.
> 
> Sasuke however had lack of knowledge of the Rinnegana and its abilities.





Matrix XZ said:


> But Naruto wasn't oneshotted with ease as Sasuke.





shyakugaun said:


> Give it a rest bro, Sasuke is Indra's successor, get over it, it's clear as day now



 tried to tell him


----------



## Krippy (Apr 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> it was right before our eyes, but somehow, maybe the forum daily life and the over discussion of simple topics has lead people into the wrong directions and predictions.
> 
> Kishi is really simple, we are the ones who try to find far too many options behind his writing. This development was foreshadowed heavily, and was even said to us straight away during the kage summit arc... the choice of denial was not Kishi's fault, not at all.





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Completely agree with you.
> 
> Another problem is that when people predict they predict what they want to happen rather than how the manga is written and how Kishi's thought process works. That's why many predictions are false. Once you start predicting things correctly then everything links together.
> 
> ...



Fucking quality posts right here

I agree with everything


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 2, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Completely agree with you.
> 
> Another problem is that when people predict they predict what they want to happen rather than how the manga is written and how Kishi's thought process works. That's why many predictions are false. Once you start predicting things correctly then everything links together.
> 
> ...


yes, I agree.

People make selective reading and predict what they want to see. The forum daily life makes everybody stay in contact more time with "lies" than the manga itself, and little by little the idea that came from one starts to get supported and replicated, because they want it to happen.

Then we come to the point where it has become the norm, and what Kishi himself put in the manga for us gets counter-argumented with the theories that the fandoms wish the most, and those arguments get defended in mass, because its what the fandom wishes, and those who have trusted what Kishi put in the manga start to rethink... then we have this happening.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> I wonder if Madara's skin is now grey?



Obito's was white so hopefully Madara's is.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2014)

RS sons relationship was probably very similar to naruto and sasuke as kids, one looked down on the other because he was not good at anything and saw him as a loser. The younger son wanted the older brother respect and recognition but probably never happen. But as time went by the younger son started getting stronger and the older son got a little jealous and it escalated to their fight.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> No, ch1p. The Naruto-Sasuke relationship was the best and most well-written bond in the manga even before this reincarnation stuff. This is amazing storytelling.



Still better than Twilight


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> tried to tell him



It's times like this when the system clearly falls short. I should have the ability to rep you right now.

24ed.
ck


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 2, 2014)

no love for sasuke?.....kishi really going to make sasuke indra's reincarnation ?...... same treatment as shitty orange ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

@skykugaun

dem Matrix posts


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 2, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> tried to tell him


Holy shit

Negging on site


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito's was white so hopefully Madara's is.



Madara is black, Pika rages.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 2, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> tried to tell him



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

WREK'D

+1


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 2, 2014)

Matrix was just so obsessed about Naruto being stronger than Sasuke that he couldn't see the light. Don't worry Matrix, we're all here to help you see the light together.


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara is black, Pika rages.



And i thought  Kishi couldn't make RS appearance any more weirder than it already was.
I wonder if his hair is blue or green ,just for the lols.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 2, 2014)

Gabe said:


> RS sons relationship was probably very similar to naruto and sasuke as kids, one looked down on the other because he was not good at anything and saw him as a loser. The younger son wanted the older brother respect and recognition but probably never happen. But as time went by the younger son started getting stronger and the older son got a little jealous and it escalated to their fight.



Naruto got jealous first and made Sasuke his rival. Sasuke didn't even know him at the time


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara is black, Pika rages.



Maybe he will have a race crisis like Hashirama did.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> No, ch1p. The Naruto-Sasuke relationship was the best and most well-written bond in the manga even before this reincarnation stuff. This is amazing storytelling.



Indeed.

So wonderful, so heartwarming, so powerful. I can feel my nuts tighten each and every time Naruto says his name.


ck


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

BlinkST your sig pic is giving me ideas where this series is heading. 

MY BRAIIIN! SO MUCH INFO IN ONE CHAPTER


----------



## Mofo (Apr 2, 2014)

Hashirama's statue is  Guanyin  the female boddisthava of compassion.
Sasuke's  being represents one of the  statue found in the Sanjūsangen-dō temple in Kyoto whose main deity is Avalokiteśvara, the (male) boddhistava of compassion hence why it looks like Hashirama's construct. It's trange since Kishimoto has always used Shinto Gods for sasuke. But maybe I might be wrong.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 2, 2014)

i remember once telling a certain someone how the brothers theory was clearly valid because it was even said in the manga... he argumented that Obito was wrong


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm more confident now that Sasuke's final power-up will relate to Indra's essence.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 2, 2014)

So it stands to reason Sasuke might defeat Madara.  He does have his half of the shakujo after all.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i remember once telling a certain someone how the brothers theory was clearly valid because it was even said in the manga... he argumented that Obito was wrong



True, because Kabuto is final villain - not an arc villain.

Oh Matrix.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2014)

Their bromance just got more eternal than before.

I wonder if Kishi will mention any other Indra/Asura reincarnations apart from Madara and Hashirama.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 2, 2014)

eah, bully the guy with mental problems. that sure makes you lot look good.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 2, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> BlinkST your sig pic is giving me ideas where this series is heading.
> 
> MY BRAIIIN! SO MUCH INFO IN ONE CHAPTER


don't thank me. Thank ST:ignoramus

ST bless us, every one:ignoramus


----------



## Monna (Apr 2, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Can't wait for the origin story of Kaguya.
> 
> Betting on death gods over aliens anyday ck


But what if the death gods are aliens?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Hashirama's statue is  Guanyin  the female boddisthava of compassion.
> Sasuke's  being represents one of the  statue found in the Sanjūsangen-dō temple in Kyoto whose main deity is Avalokiteśvara, the (male) boddhistava of compassion hence why it looks like Hashirama's construct. It's trange since Kishimoto has always used Shinto Gods for sasuke. But maybe I might be wrong.



Very little of this RS business and reincarnation has anything to do with Shinto, though.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm hoping Kaguya opens her third eye to reveal a strange eye with  a weird symbol.

likethejashinsymbolorsomething

yeah...


WHY WOULD THESE THINGS NEED A THIRD EYE ANYWAY!?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Naruto got jealous first and made Sasuke his rival. Sasuke didn't even know him at the time


I meant when the were in the rooftop after naruto beat Gaara that was the first time sasuke seemed to show any jealousy over naruto and left with oro. And the fight at the vote took place.  One always looked down on the other but as soon as the other showed promised we know what happen. Even in the war arc when naruto was using the chakra easily sasuke was jealous. He always expected naruto to suck and be below him. That's how I think Indra was as we'll.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

@jane crocker

Even better


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

100% confirmed Kabuya is descended from Tienshinhan


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2014)

why does sasuke have he statu of libirty!?


----------



## eurytus (Apr 2, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I meant when the were in the rooftop after naruto beat Gaara that was the first time sasuke seemed to show any jealousy over naruto and left with oro. And the fight at the vote took place.  One always looked down on the other but as soon as the other showed promised we know what happen. Even in the war arc when naruto was using the chakra easily sasuke was jealous. He always expected naruto to suck and be below him. That's how I think Indra was as we'll.



doesn't change the fact Naruto was jealous even before Sasuke even got a chance to look down on him. and he also showed dislike and animosity towards sasuke just because he's good at school. He said it himself. He made Sasuke his rival because he's jealous


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 2, 2014)

anyway...naruto's statue looks ugly....coincidence?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> True, because Kabuto is final villain - not an arc villain.
> 
> Oh Matrix.


well, i am actually talking about a cute guy, but this one also fits the bill


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hagoromo being gray is perfect. Places him right in the middle between his two sons who represent the extremes of light and dark/black and white.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 2, 2014)

Don't know about how I feel about the whole Sasuke = Indra thing, as it seems forced. We've seen Sasuke's Journey, and it was most definitely not ALL HIM.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

I really hope it's revealed who Kaguya's lover was.

Must have been real brave to mate with...that thing...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I meant when the were in the rooftop after naruto beat Gaara that was the first time sasuke seemed to show any jealousy over naruto and left with oro. And the fight at the vote took place.  One always looked down on the other but as soon as the other showed promised we know what happen. Even in the war arc when naruto was using the chakra easily sasuke was jealous. He always expected naruto to suck and be below him. That's how I think Indra was as we'll.



It depends on if Kishi makes Madara-Hashirama confirmed reincarnations.

If he does, then I wouldn't make any conclusions on the Indra-Ashura relationship based on Naruto & Sasuke, because their relationship is radically different from Madara & Hashirama. There was never any notable jealousy over powers there; their "rivalry" really had little to do with personal insecurities (there were insecurities in their relationship, but it wasn't tied to their rivalry like that).


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> anyway...naruto's statue looks ugly....coincidence?



Its a representation of 

and Ashura as well.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 2, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I really hope it's revealed who Kaguya's lover was.
> 
> Must have been real brave to mate with...that thing...



Are you kidding?!

Kaguya is the hottest woman in the manga, I would jump her X10000000 more readily than I would jump Mei or Tsunade.

Yes, Im serious.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 2, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I really hope it's revealed who Kaguya's lover was.
> 
> Must have been real brave to mate with...that thing...



Plot twist. 
The Juubi is RS's father.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I really hope it's revealed who Kaguya's lover was.
> 
> Must have been real brave to mate with...that thing...



Probably the Raikage's great great great..... grandfather.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

I hope Kaguya takes the remaining color page.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 2, 2014)

sasuke's statue has third eye on forehead....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> Hagoromo being gray is perfect. Places him right in the middle between his two sons who represent the extremes of light and dark/black and white.



Juubi is grey too, though. I'm not sure that's why he's grey.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Apr 2, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Don't know about how I feel about the whole Sasuke = Indra thing, as it seems forced. We've seen Sasuke's Journey, and it was most definitely not ALL HIM.


Come on now after all the constant Naruto/Sasuke copies from Hashirama/Madara, Jiraiya/Orochimaru, Obito/Kakashi, and even Hiruzen/Danzou it was pretty obvious Kishi was going to continue to force his silly parallels. I wouldn't even doubt Kishi makes Hagoromo and his brother be Naruto and Sasuke copies at this point.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

Actually if Kaguya does turn out to be a shinigami I might just go behind this desk and.....

[sp]file my tax returns[/sp]


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 2, 2014)

Arthas said:


> I don't think people, most people at least seriously denied whom Kishi would  most probably choose. The main issue was and still is that going by what we know there are other people who fit better and the person who was chosen is not exactly a perfect fit for the role as stated.
> 
> It's like picking a team for basketball in middle school. Picking the athletic tall person is best but you know the captain is going to pick his/her best friend instead who is at only decent at the game...
> 
> Kishi is going to need to do some major hand waving to explain how Sasuke fits the role of Indra better then some of his competition...


how does other people fit the role of Indra better than Sasuke, if he is the one who had the rivalry with Ashura's reincarnation?

being a genius doesnt make you Indra. 
being a loner doesnt make you Indra.

people are using the wrong line of thinking. Those were just some of his characteristics. Indra doesnt own the most genius status, being a genius is not defined by being Indra.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 2, 2014)

isn't it obv Kaguya had a virgin birth


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 2, 2014)

Chapter 672 preview. Credits to *kaze1028 @ MH*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 2, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, most people in NF feel that they understand Kishi better than everyone else and cry "bad writing" when things do not go their way after all.
> 
> This manga is Naruto's and Sasuke's story so Kishi decided to expand their bond even further to show that their rivalry and bond exceeds all others as it even lasted through reincarnation and stuff.



Which is sad but I've been seeing it a lot lately. 

I can understand if people can't predict certain things but at the same time claiming "bad writing" when most of their predictions, ideas and what they want to happen doesn't happen....yeah, that doesn't cut it. Kishi isn't perfect, by all means we know he isn't, but at the same time if you claim "bad writing" for everything that doesn't go your way you need to go back and claim bad writing for everything else he's done "bad" in this manga even the "bad" situations that favor you. It goes both ways. 

People just need to start thinking about how the series is written, what has happened in the past, how Kishi writes this manga and overall what this series is about. Once that is out of the way then it becomes far easier to predict. 

This bad writing shit is ridiculous. 





Jeαnne said:


> yes, I agree.
> 
> People make selective reading and predict what they want to see. The forum daily life makes everybody stay in contact more time with "lies" than the manga itself, and little by little the idea that came from one starts to get supported and replicated, because they want it to happen.
> 
> Then we come to the point where it has become the norm, and what Kishi himself put in the manga for us gets counter-argumented with the theories that the fandoms wish the most, and those arguments get defended in mass, because its what the fandom wishes, and those who have trusted what Kishi put in the manga start to rethink... then we have this happening.



Exactly. 

I've actually stopped predicting this manga in relation to what I want personally. I just predict based on what we've seen in the manga's past, how Kishi writes it and whatnot. This forum is also a problem with predictions. As you have said, we have all these theories and ideas rolling around and while they may seem great, what we need to understand is that they're byproducts of how we think in relation to the series. That isn't the same as Kishimoto though. That's one reason why a lot of big league theories never end up being true. 

Bias is a problem as well but it happens. 





copydog123 said:


> Although a bit off topic....But was Madara turning out to be the juubi jin and outlasting Obito also lined up from the start (ever since he showed up and his story was revealed)? since you so strongly opposed to the possibility.
> 
> I had to throw that teaser in there.
> 
> bias comes in the way of seeing the obvious. that applies pretty much to 100% of the forum.



Everyone is wrong about something and in this entire war, that's been the only major thing I've really been wrong about. That was less about being an Obito fan (since I didn't become an Obito fan until much later) but more about the impact of Obito in relation to Naruto and Sasuke. With that said, if you check my entire posting history dating back to 04 my predictions have been pretty accurate when it deals with major plot points. Besides, I actually stated Obito would outlive Madara which, knowing Kishi, might still happen with Obito dying, if he does, after Madara's defeated to get a final sendoff, I've also said Sasuke would be FV which can still happen. 

Either way, bias is a problem but at the same time a large majority of predictions also don't factor in Kishi's normal habits. Certain things happen in the series that should be clear indications to where the series is heading but at the same time they are easily missed. 

A lot of it is very noticeable. 

It varies depending from person to person.


----------



## calimike (Apr 2, 2014)

I wonder what did Naruto preview say?


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

our names are back to normal what the fuck is this shit?! I can motherfucking see again! 

Ah-hem

I predict that Kaguya is the true FV


----------



## ch1p (Apr 2, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Plot twist.
> The Juubi is RS's father.



It could be miraculous birth without the need of a male. You know Kishi would do it, considering his late antics. It doesn't matter if it's 'not possible' for a female only to have males. Kishi said he watched the Star Wars trilogy and in there a guy has only a mother and no father.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

woo 672 preview!!

if only i knew japanese.

whatever. it'll get translated soon enough


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 2, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Matrix just negged me saying "Don't get too cocky. Naruto will still be stronger than Sasuke!"



I know XY and he wouldn't fall so low as to neg, if he did it prove it with a screenshot.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 2, 2014)

Lelouch71 said:


> Come on now after all the constant Naruto/Sasuke copies from Hashirama/Madara, Jiraiya/Orochimaru, Obito/Kakashi, and even Hiruzen/Danzou it was pretty obvious Kishi was going to continue to force his silly parallels.* I wouldn't even doubt Kishi makes Hagoromo and his brother be Naruto and Sasuke copies at this point.*



I'm actually expecting this to be honest. 

If it doesn't happen I'll be surprised.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

So are the raws out or did you just find that?


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

calimike said:


> Naruto preview here



Translation?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 2, 2014)

this manga has only 2 characters....rest of characters just copy of those 2 characters....


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

The Format said:


> isn't it obv Kaguya had a virgin birth



How is it obvious?

Even fat chicks get laid.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> More reason why I hope Evil wasn't trolling earlier.
> 
> He'll go the way of Melas. Haven't seen him since Madara ripped the Kyuubi out.



LOL I was just thinking about melas's disappearance a minute ago


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

The preview is about Naruto & Sasuke finally ....some verb... Madara. 

I think it's just saying they are going to fight him.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 2, 2014)

Need the chapter.  Need to see if Kaguya really had the Byakugan.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 2, 2014)

Last chapter should have been the Point of No Return. If you plan on complaining about everything since then, you should get off the boat as far as I'm concerned. Naruto isn't perfect, but do we have to hear that crap every week?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> this manga has only 2 characters....rest of characters just copy of those 2 characters....



Three characters*

Don't forget the useless female characters.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 2, 2014)

If Kaguya does have the Byakugan, what's the possibility of her giving birth to Hagoromo's brother first, and then a year or two later gave birth to Hagoromo months after she ate the forbidden fruit? Hagoromo's brother could be older than him.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 2, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I meant when the were in the rooftop after naruto beat Gaara that was the first time sasuke seemed to show any jealousy over naruto and left with oro. And the fight at the vote took place.  One always looked down on the other but as soon as the other showed promised we know what happen. Even in the war arc when naruto was using the chakra easily sasuke was jealous. He always expected naruto to suck and be below him. That's how I think Indra was as we'll.



Gabe, nope....Please read why Sasuke 

Sasuke's part one insecurity had little to do with Naruto growth, and more with his own...

The final straw for Sasuke's departure was losing to the sound 4

He always expected Naruto to suck, A? Yeah you need to read. Sasuke wouldn't be following the lead of someone he assumed SUCK...


----------



## Mofo (Apr 2, 2014)

You can find pics of the guy behind Sasuke at the following link, however I'm still unable to identify the correct one (although  they all look so similar,  Taishaku-ten is the most likely one considering a panel during the Itachi-Deidara meeting).
Scroll down to the bottom of the page (last 3 images).


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Don't know about how I feel about the whole Sasuke = Indra thing, as it seems forced. We've seen Sasuke's Journey, and it was most definitely not ALL HIM.



Well, Sasuke's quest which focused on having revenge on Itachi had nothing to do with Naruto. And the revenge on Konoha only had to do with Naruto being the protector of said village.

Sasuke doesn't plan to kill Naruto because his father favored Naruto more and while there had been moments of jealousy on both sides and do not feel that jealously alone is the main fuel of their rivalry.

Did their inner ghosts "force" Sasuke to seek revenge and Naruto to seek bonds/hokage title? Or was it because their parents were like that as Kushina could tell even when pregnant that Naruto would inherit her mother's love for pranks and his father's desire to become hokage?

Oro's and Jiraiya's relationship is similar to their own so much that one could also speculate if those two aren't also Indra/Asura reincarnations. And if they are not then I guess it falls to "history repeats itself" regardless of reincarnations and on "Kishi loving this bromance confict so much".

This manga is about bonds anyway and the one between Naruto and Sasuke now has a "myth" extra feeling to it.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

@pikacheeka

so it's safe to assume this whole chapter will just be exposition and naruto/sasuke waking up with a power up?

alright then.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> If Kaguya does have the Byakugan, what's the possibility of her giving birth to Hagoromo's brother first, and then a year or two later gave birth to Hagoromo months after she ate the forbidden fruit? Hagoromo's brother could be older than him.



They were both shown at a similar age while young. They were probably twins.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 2, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Chapter 672 preview. Credits to *kaze1028 @ MH*



Basically saying that Naruto and Sasuke team up for the final battle with Madara


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 2, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Translation?



The first part say that the shinobi combine.

The second part say sasuke and naruto have a final decisive battle with madara.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 2, 2014)

Ashura and Indra teaming up to battle Indra.


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

As we thought, sasuke and Naruto will take on Madara with their new power ups.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 2, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Basically saying that Naruto and Sasuke team up for the final battle



Which means they might finally wake up this chapter. Hopefully so because this pace is awfully slow.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

finally. this battle might end within 20-40 chapters.

then we can finally go back to konoha and recover

then sasuke vs naruto


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 2, 2014)

So they might be getting powered up this chapter...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 2, 2014)

Pretty much what everyone has been saying. 

Madara is not surviving this arc and he'll be beaten by Naruto and Sasuke with their new god powers. 

At least this kills the theories about people claiming him to live past this fight.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 2, 2014)

this statue looks like chinese....


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Final battle incoming. Can't wait to see their power ups.

Excited? Yes, I am.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 2, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Ashura and Indra teaming up to battle Indra.



It's so tardish, I can't. Did we need this? They were already doing teamwork to defeat Madara.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 2, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Basically saying that Naruto and Sasuke team up for the final battle with Madara





Ghost14 said:


> The first part say that the shinobi combine.
> 
> The second part say sasuke and naruto have a final decisive battle with madara.


Thank you :33



Abanikochan said:


> Ashura and Indra teaming up to battle Indra.


Sasuke will hug Madara /WaterFallOfTruthMoment


----------



## Virgofenix (Apr 2, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Basically saying that Naruto and Sasuke team up for the final battle with Madara



Officially mindblown


----------



## Lelouch71 (Apr 2, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm actually expecting this to be honest.
> 
> If it doesn't happen I'll be surprised.


You and me both. I would be shock if he doesn't go there.


----------



## Mofo (Apr 2, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Gabe, nope....Please read why Sasuke
> 
> Sasuke's part one insecurity had little to do with Naruto growth, and more with his own...
> 
> ...


The issue with Sasuke and the reason why he doesn't really fit Indira's persona (and this whole RS thing parallel Kishimoto has rushed to make him somewhat still relevant into the great scheme of things) is that he never really cared about power, he  meant it as a mean and not an end. Sasuke never wished to rule, he desiderd to achieve his goals which are no way related to dominance.  Indira was a bad guy, Sasuke just wanted to do his stuff. When Kishimoto introduced Sasuke as a contestant for the Hokage position, IMHO, he made clear Sasuke is not a villain, the final fight is not going to be a deathmatch (like the ones we've seen in the past) but a spar among two friends in order to pick the one best suited to the role, in a sense breaking the circle of hatred.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

hopefully this will actually be the final battle.

And not the
obito vs naruto final battle
or
obito vs alliance final battle
or 
madara and obito vs alliance final battle
or 
juubi vs alliance final battle
or
juubito vs alliance final battle
or 
juudara vs alliance final battle

just let it be the final final battle. at least of this....battle....arc...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Ashura and Indra teaming up to battle Indra.



I thought Madara was "Uncle Scar" seeing how he resembles Hagoromo's brother.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 2, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @pikacheeka
> 
> so it's safe to assume this whole chapter will just be exposition and naruto/sasuke waking up with a power up?
> 
> alright then.


[YOUTUBE]b6xoL76TbnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Man, I really hope Asura wasn't a Jinchuuriki, Naruto realizes he can create a Megazord without Kurama's chakra.


Then he adds Kurama's chakra.



Then he adds Yang Kurama's chakra.



Then he adds the remaining Bijuu.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> Officially mindblown



Yea, really.

This preview covers the next 6 months of chapters.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It's so tardish, I can't. Did we need this? They were already doing teamwork to defeat Madara.



But this time it has reincarnations involved.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 2, 2014)

Mofo said:


> The issue with Sasuke and the reason why he doesn't really fit Indira's persona (and this whole RS thing parallel Kishimoto has rushed to make him somewhat still relevant into the great scheme of things) is that he never really cared about power, he  meant it as a mean and not an end. Sasuke never wished to rule, he desiderd to achieve his goals which are no way related to dominance.  Indira was a bad guy, Sasuke just wanted to do his stuff. When Kishimoto introduced Sasuke as a contestant for the Hokage position, IMHO, he made clear Sasuke is not a villain, the final fight is not going to be a deadmatch (like the ones we've seen in the past) but a spar among two friends in order to pick the one best suited to the role, in a sense breaking the circle of hatred.



This is the best ending and the one with most sense obviously.

Since Kishi went full retard with the reincarnation shit, I have no hope for this plot to do the right thing anymore.



Abanikochan said:


> But this time it has reincarnations involved.



Everything is better with destiny.


----------



## Mofo (Apr 2, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> this statue looks like chinese....



Look back my previous messages, I've already identified the statue.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 2, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> So they might be getting powered up this chapter...



Seems like it.  Hopefully, this means that we'll see hagoromo meet the bijuu.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 2, 2014)

This definitely should be the final battle. We all knew Sasuke and Naruto were going to be the only 2 capable of fighting Madara and beating him (you did a nice job Guy, but unfortunately Madara's still a bit too much for you). Once this battle is over we should move on to an arc that's dedicated specifically to Naruto and Sasuke's final fight.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 2, 2014)

Any chances of seeing characters that aren't Naruto, Sasuke, Hagoromo, and Kaguya?

I really wanna see the alliance.

And by the alliance I mean Tsunade.


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Look back my previous messages, I've already identified the statue.



Make a thread once the chapter is out.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2014)

Mofo said:


> The issue with Sasuke and the reason why he doesn't really fit Indira's persona (and this whole RS thing parallel Kishimoto has rushed to make him somewhat still relevant into the great scheme of things) is that he never really cared about power, he  meant it as a mean and not an end. Sasuke never wished to rule, he desiderd to achieve his goals which are no way related to dominance.  Indira was a bad guy, Sasuke just wanted to do his stuff. When Kishimoto introduced Sasuke as a contestant for the Hokage position, IMHO, he made clear Sasuke is not a villain, the final fight is not going to be a deathmatch (like the ones we've seen in the past) but a spar among two friends in order to pick the one best suited to the role, in a sense breaking the circle of hatred.



It can still happen I think. Vouching for this scenario.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

And by the Tsunade, you mean her boobs, right?


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Any chances of seeing characters that aren't Naruto, Sasuke, Hagoromo, and Kaguya?
> 
> I really wanna see the alliance.
> 
> And by the alliance I mean Tsunade.



This chapter? No, most likely.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm waiting for the Kaguya has Byakugan or not. On one hand, I want it to be true and to laugh at the Sakura tards who were going full retard with it. On the other hand, I want it to be false and to laugh at the Hinata tards who were going full retard with it.

Still hoping it's false so poor Hinata isn't ruined by this shit story.


----------



## Azaleia (Apr 2, 2014)

ナルト ＆ サスケ、ついに ﾏﾀﾞﾗと最終決戦！！

Naruto & Sasuke, the final battle against Madara!


----------



## Revolution (Apr 2, 2014)

Mofo said:


> The issue with Sasuke and the reason why he doesn't really fit Indira's persona (and this whole RS thing parallel Kishimoto has rushed to make him somewhat still relevant into the great scheme of things) is that he never really cared about power, he  meant it as a mean and not an end. Sasuke never wished to rule, he desiderd to achieve his goals which are no way related to dominance.  Indira was a bad guy, Sasuke just wanted to do his stuff. When Kishimoto introduced Sasuke as a contestant for the Hokage position, IMHO, he made clear Sasuke is not a villain, the final fight is not going to be a deathmatch (like the ones we've seen in the past) but a spar among two friends in order to pick the one best suited to the role, in a sense breaking the circle of hatred.



Loldatabook has Sasukes favorite word as 力。

Guess what that means


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 2, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Need the chapter.  Need to see if Kaguya really had the Byakugan.



It'll be revealed Kaguya's Byakugan was so powerful she could look through the earth itself and peep on anyone living on the other side of the planet.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 2, 2014)

- Incoming Pseudo-Jyuubi Ashura Chakra Naruto  
- Incoming SM Rinnegan Indra Chakra Sasuke


The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> This definitely should be the final battle. We all knew Sasuke and Naruto were going to be the only 2 capable of fighting Madara and beating him (you did a nice job Guy, but unfortunately Madara's still a bit too much for you). Once this battle is over we should move on to an arc that's dedicated specifically to Naruto and Sasuke's final fight.



Exactly right. 

Same thing was said when Naruto was entering the "final fight" against Pain. Madara isn't surviving this fight (thank god) and now we can move onto the Naruto and Sasuke "Final Fight Arc" which will incorporate the rest of the "Rikudou stuff". 

I'm hyped.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 2, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Look back my previous messages, I've already identified the statue.



me too ...


----------



## Narutaru (Apr 2, 2014)

Krippy said:


> No. Sasuke has made it pretty clear he wants to kill the bijuus and naruto obviously wont let him. Aint nobody gonna be "sparring".



This. Didn't he also say that Obito wouldn't be the one to kill Naruto and that he would sever the past or something? No one wants to see a spar anyway.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I'm waiting for the Kaguya has Byakugan or not. On one hand, I want it to be true and to laugh at the Sakura tards who were going full retard with it. On the other hand, I want it to be false and to laugh at the Hinata tards who were going full retard with it.
> 
> Still hoping it's false so poor Hinata isn't ruined by this shit story.



Yeah, I just really want to see if evil was lying or not at this point.


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I'm waiting for the Kaguya has Byakugan or not. On one hand, I want it to be true and to laugh at the Sakura tards who were going full retard with it. On the other hand, I want it to be false and to laugh at the Hinata tards who were going full retard with it.
> 
> Still hoping it's false so poor Hinata isn't ruined by this shit story.



You mean Hinata having Kaguya as spirit and than being the grandmother of Narutos spirit ashura she can't really be with him without it looking like i*c*st?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 2, 2014)

Hilarious.

_Kishi: _ I don't know how I'll defeat Madara. He's too powerful.

_Preview: _Naruto and Sasuke team up for the final battle against Madara!



As if there were any other possibility. No creativity, as always.


----------



## Mofo (Apr 2, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> - Incoming Pseudo-Jyuubi Ashura Chakra Naruto
> - Incoming SM Rinnegan Indra Chakra Sasuke


Lol you're still going on with these crack fanfictions man.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 2, 2014)

Wait wait wait wait.

Since when does Kaguya having Byakugan equate to Hinata being her reincarnation?


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 2, 2014)

If there's one thing I don't think Sasuke will be getting it's SM. That seems to be reserved for the Naruto/Minato/Hashirama/Jiraiya side.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2014)

Mofo said:


> The issue with Sasuke and the reason why he doesn't really fit Indira's persona (and this whole RS thing parallel Kishimoto has rushed to make him somewhat still relevant into the great scheme of things) is that he never really cared about power, he  meant it as a mean and not an end. Sasuke never wished to rule, he desiderd to achieve his goals which are no way related to dominance.  Indira was a bad guy, Sasuke just wanted to do his stuff. When Kishimoto introduced Sasuke as a contestant for the Hokage position, IMHO, he made clear Sasuke is not a villain, the final fight is not going to be a deathmatch (like the ones we've seen in the past) but a spar among two friends in order to pick the one best suited to the role, in a sense breaking the circle of hatred.



I still think it will end this way.


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Lol you're still going on with these crack fanfictions man.



They need to power-up. Unless you believe they troll the readers Madara with the same abilities they beat Obito with.

Come on! That would suck, and you know it.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 2, 2014)

vered said:


> You mean Hinata having Kaguya as spirit and than being the grandmother of Narutos spirit ashura she can't really be with him without it looking like i*c*st?



That too.

I don't want either Sakura or Hinata to be tied with this bulshit destiny story, which is a trope I've always hated outside of subversions. This is why I don't want neither to happen, because I still like them. Contrarily to Naruto, whom I dislike, and Sasuke who I'm still on the fence, I guess.

However, if any of them happen, there will be loling. And if none of happens, I still win.


----------



## Deana (Apr 2, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Ashura and Indra teaming up to battle Indra.


Well, it's the Indra that would've changed the world if hadn't lost faith in humanity so of course they have to tagteam him. Just imagine if the two had to face the best Ashura (Hishirama). 

The Indra and Ashura that has the most unbelievable bond will be the two that save the world!!  Whoohoo!

Gai where are you?


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 2, 2014)

new spoiler says "juubi and obito become one can naruto and killerbee defeat it"

so i'm assuming in this chapter killerbee and naruto find a way to temporarily stop juubito and more dialogue about Rin


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 2, 2014)

kishi sucks....so much foreshadowing....rinnegan sasuke ........and destroys it with 1 chapter....


----------



## Arthas (Apr 2, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> how does other people fit the role of Indra better than Sasuke, if he is the one who had the rivalry with Ashura's reincarnation?
> 
> being a genius doesnt make you Indra.
> being a loner doesnt make you Indra.
> ...



I stated this in another thread as well but it's not a question of whether Sasuke is *a* Genius. There are plenty of geniuses in this manga. 

However just being a genius does not qualify Sasuke for being Indra's reincarnation in the eyes of most fans. 

Is Sasuke a genius on a level that he can reliably replicate Indra's history of never requiring aid and doing everything himself? The course of this manga implies the opposite. 

Heck I could make more of a claim of Itachi being Indra's reincarnation because of the flaw Kishi gave him of doing everything alone and even only realising it after his death (and even after his death he still wanted to do things alone.) 

@Bolded: This in particular is where we might have an issue. Again "most genius" status is not an issue. Genius on the level of not requiring aid and doing everything himself is. Similarly being a "Genius" of that level is one of Indra's most defining characteristics to the point it became the root cause of most his later behaviour/beliefs. Problem is that if you take away that cause, Indra's reincarnation conquering those beliefs becomes non-sensical. 

Imagine if in your past lives you always got addicted to a particular brand of beer. You tried to conquer your addiction but always failed. In your latest life you instead got given Beer-Lite. The addiction is also Lite and you conquer it. But is that really conquering the problems of your past life or side stepping the issue?

Sasuke is almost certainly going to be Indra but please forgive me if I still don't find him being a good match for actually being so.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> They need to power-up. Unless you believe they troll the readers Madara with the same abilities they beat Obito with.
> 
> Come on! That would suck, and you know it.



It wouldn't even make sense either as it's already been stated that Madara's much stronger than Obito. Not to mention Madara took out Naruto and Sasuke with extreme ease. They need power-ups.


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 2, 2014)

vered said:


> You mean Hinata having Kaguya as spirit and than being the grandmother of Narutos spirit ashura she can't really be with him without it looking like i*c*st?



So it'll just be like the relationship between Rei and Shinji...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

Still, these power ups make all battles previous to the war arc look like weak shit. 

Ironically the weaker the attack power, the more interesting the battle IMO.

I like me some good ol' taijutsu.


----------



## Mofo (Apr 2, 2014)

The Format said:


> If there's one thing I don't think Sasuke will be getting it's SM. That seems to be reserved for the Naruto/Minato/Hashirama/Jiraiya side.


Neither Rinnegan.
If we will ever see another rinnegan in the current timeline it will probably be from Naruto becoming host of the full juubi/fruit.
As of now, people will have to settle with the powers of the brothers.

Also, Sasuke getting SM would be stepping into Naruto's arsenal too much, then either Naruto would have to get something new or a an EMS to even things out skillwise.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

How old is that spoiler?!


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 2, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, Sasuke's quest which focused on having revenge on Itachi had nothing to do with Naruto. And the revenge on Konoha only had to do with Naruto being the protector of said village.


And he had much sought help amassing a power to even come close to rivaling Itachi.....As with crushing the village. 



> Sasuke doesn't plan to kill Naruto because his father favored Naruto more and while there had been moments of jealousy on both sides and do not feel that jealously alone is the main fuel of their rivalry.


Personally I don't get the jealousy thing, at least for Sasuke, as jealousy is what perpetuates him to try harder. 



> Did their inner ghosts "force" Sasuke to seek revenge and Naruto to seek bonds/hokage title? Or was it because their parents were like that as Kushina could tell even when pregnant that Naruto would inherit her mother's love for pranks and his father's desire to become hokage?


On Sasuke's end, Itachi most definitely.



> Oro's and Jiraiya's relationship is similar to their own so much that one could also speculate if those two aren't also Indra/Asura reincarnations. And if they are not then I guess it falls to "history repeats itself" regardless of reincarnations and on "Kishi loving this bromance confict so much".
> 
> This manga is about bonds anyway and the one between Naruto and Sasuke now has a "myth" extra feeling to it.


For me personally it has more to do with how Indra was described, yet Sasuke's path isn't absent of bonds.....

Maybe it has more to do with this...But both Shikamaru and Naruto had ONE ON ONE REVENGE fights with the person that's wronged them.(I don't know where Kishi is headed with this, but.....)


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Neither Rinnegan.
> If we will ever see another rinnegan in the current timeline it will probably be from Naruto becoming host of the full juubi/fruit.
> As of now, people will have to settle with the powers of the brothers.
> 
> Also, Sasuke getting SM would be stepping into Naruto's arsenal too much, then either Naruto would have to get something new or a an EMS to even things out skillwise.



Naruto can obtain Juubi power. Sasuke definitely needs Senjutsu to deal with Madara, or he'll have to borrow from Naruto or Jugo the entire time.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 2, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> kishi sucks....so much foreshadowing....rinnegan sasuke ........and destroys it with 1 chapter....



Meh, I don't think it's dead yet.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 2, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> So it'll just be like the relationship between Rei and Shinji...


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Apr 2, 2014)

How many more minutes for the chapter to come out?


----------



## eurytus (Apr 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> That too.
> 
> I don't want either Sakura or Hinata to be tied with this bulshit destiny story, which is a trope I've always hated outside of subversions. This is why I don't want neither to happen, because I still like them. Contrarily to Naruto, whom I dislike, and Sasuke who I'm still on the fence, I guess.
> 
> However, if any of them happen, there will be loling. And if none of happens, I still win.



they won't, Kishi doesn't care about them enough to give them a destiny story.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

chapter about to be released guys. manga panda started to post it


----------



## Azula (Apr 2, 2014)

this


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2014)

ch1p said:


> That too.
> 
> I don't want either Sakura or Hinata to be tied with this bulshit destiny story, which is a trope I've always hated outside of subversions. This is why I don't want neither to happen, because I still like them. Contrarily to Naruto, whom I dislike, and Sasuke who I'm still on the fence, I guess.
> 
> However, if any of them happen, there will be loling. And if none of happens, I still win.



And Sakura is RS secret sister.

All pairings are i*c*st'd.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2014)

this


----------



## ch1p (Apr 2, 2014)

eurytus said:


> they won't, Kishi doesn't care about them enough to give them a destiny story.



That is my hope. Never was I happy for them to be irrelevant than at this moment.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 2, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Meh, I don't think it's dead yet.



rinnegan represents combination of both yin/yang power....uchiha/senju...and it seems kishi pushing sasuke as indra's reincarnation...so no rinnegan for sasuke...


----------



## Mofo (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow naruto is smart, he knew all this time.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 2, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I've actually stopped predicting this manga in relation to what I want personally. I just predict based on what we've seen in the manga's past, how Kishi writes it and whatnot. This forum is also a problem with predictions. As you have said, we have all these theories and ideas rolling around and while they may seem great, what we need to understand is that they're byproducts of how we think in relation to the series. That isn't the same as Kishimoto though. That's one reason why a lot of big league theories never end up being true.
> 
> Bias is a problem as well but it happens.



yep. And its not just this.

For example, i have been making theories during my whole forum life, and i always relied to manga evidence, foreshadowing and possible mythologic reference. One day i noticed that Kishi himself has left many ways out, so there could be different outcomes based on the same evidence that he left. 

After that, the method that i adopted was like natural selection. I made many theories about the same subject, and i knew that only one or two would remain by chance... and thats why i say that Kishi is simple, because in the end, even after so much work, the most simple and obvious line of thinking is what happened. Tobi being Obito, Sasuke and Naruto being the brothers parallel, etc. I find it funny because it reflects my own beliefs in life. I am agnostic, so i consider all possibilities and hold to no one.

What happens a lot around here is that people follow only one line of thinking, and build up new theories over their own old theories, and they are willing to deny the other possibilities, they defend their theories like some defend their religious beliefs... its amusing when you think about it .


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2014)

welp chapter was ok.

learned 2 interesting facts.

going to sleep now. 3 AM here.

g'night erryboddeh


----------



## Mofo (Apr 2, 2014)

LOL byakugam.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 2, 2014)

The chapter crashed NF.


----------



## takL (Apr 2, 2014)

mugentsukuyomi is a huge letdown now. madarampa eh...



mayumi said:


> The chapter crashed NF.



did it? wow.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 2, 2014)

*How I read this chapter (feat Philip J. Fry)*


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 2, 2014)

so dose that mean Madara want's to eat the fruit?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 2, 2014)

^
Yes,this chapter gave me this feeling too.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm Suing Kishi for stealing


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## eurytus (Apr 2, 2014)

so no mugen tsukuyomi arc, boring


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Juubi's eye is a fruit doujutsu.


Gay.


----------



## Rai (Apr 2, 2014)

Minato can summon Kaguya.

Minato > your favorite character.


----------



## takL (Apr 2, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> so dose that mean Madara want's to eat the fruit?



i doubt that. maddy doesnt even know what sinju's fruitation means.
bet he hasnt read the tablet with rinnegan.


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

takL said:


> i doubt that. maddy doesnt even know what sinju's fruitation means.
> bet he hasnt read the tablet with rinnegan.



we need to see the accurate translation on the page to see if Madara tries to get close to RS's and Kaguyas power with the juubi ,or as MS implied , he wants in addition to achieving the Sages power to also achieve Kaguyas power by eating the fruit once he enslaves all of humanity.


----------



## takL (Apr 2, 2014)

^dif i need to see the raw.
but in the chap 646 maddy did say he didnt know what the frutation meant.
but hagoromo seems to know mmm.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 2, 2014)

Amazing chapter.

I have great expectations for Naruto and Sasuke's new transformation(s).


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

takL said:


> ^dif i need to see the raw.
> but in the chap 646 maddy did say he didnt know what the frutation meant.
> but hagoromo seems to know mmm.



Yea
THIS
It's all a bit suspicious to tell you the truth.
Hagoromo  never mentioned his brother in the tablet that was left behind, like he had never existed. Even now he fails to explain about his brother to Naruto  though he knows allot about Mugen Tsukoyumi and its true purpose and how to use the tree to enslave humanity, Granted, he connects it to his mother's doings. So, either the brothers fought against the mother and prevented her plan from succeeding, or something is fishy here to say the least. He also fails to mention her fate to Naruto and elaborating more about his eyes and powers.
Perhaps this specific information was passed  to Sasuke , but we'll have to wait for that flashback to happen.


----------



## Clairehime (Apr 2, 2014)

Maybe?


----------



## takL (Apr 2, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea
> *"You seem to have something that attracts people to you.  I can understand why you could summon my soul, and why asura would choose you to reincarnate".*
> It's all a bit suspicious to tell you the truth.
> Hagoromo  never mentioned his brother in the tablet that was left behind, like he had never existed. Even now he fails to explain about his brother to Naruto  though he knows allot about Mugen Tsukoyumi and its true purpose and how to use the tree to enslave humanity, Granted, he connects it to his mother's doings. So, either the brothers fought against the mother and prevented her plan from succeeding, or something is fishy here to say the least. He also fails to mention her fate to Naruto and elaborating more about his eyes and powers.
> Perhaps this specific information was passed  to Sasuke , but we'll have to wait for that flashback to happen.


plot.
if i were naruto id ask what happened to inaba(till proven wrong i call hagoromo's brother inaba). wouldnt ya too?


----------



## vered (Apr 2, 2014)

takL said:


> plot.
> if i were naruto id ask what happened to inaba(till proven wrong i call hagoromo's brother inaba). wouldnt ya too?



Yea of course, though Hagoromo was reluctant to give information about his mother and where she came from.
By the way till proven wrong i think Gamamuru  is Hagoromos brother turned frog.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 2, 2014)

powerups galore!


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke literally handed power-ups.

Fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Weapon (Apr 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto and Sasuke literally handed power-ups.
> 
> Fuckin' awesome.



Only because Hagoromo wants Madara out of the building. Poor Madara. Spiral Zetsu time to shine and save the day for Team EMP


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Only because Hagoromo wants Madara out of the building. Poor Madara. Spiral Zetsu time to shine and save the day for Team EMP



It's already too late.


----------



## auem (Apr 3, 2014)

i will bump this thread of mine in KL..


----------



## chongukyo (Apr 3, 2014)

We finally get a clear pic of grown up bijuu after 99 Chapters  (572 - 671)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 5, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Ashura and Indra teaming up to battle Indra.



But yet it still Indra> Indra and Ashura

NOTHING MAKES SENSES ANYMORE


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 5, 2014)

Remember when naruto fanboys said sasuke would never be able to catch up to naruto 

the trolling is real kishi.


----------

